#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-03
<Nikonn> hi there
<smspillaz> MCR1: hola, no problem
<smspillaz> MCR1: were you able to grab my branch
<smspillaz> ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Which one ?
<smspillaz> I put it on the review
<smspillaz> one of your reviews ... the wobbly optimizations I think
<smspillaz> btw, I fixed --replace \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1085591/+merge/137524
<MCR1> smspillaz: That are great news :) It would be important to make Compiz shut down and restart properly...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Now I got it. What about proposing your branch to merge instead of my wobbly-optimizations as it is already stacked on mine as far as I see...
<MCR1> ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: *shrug*, if you want.
<smspillaz> or just merge it in directly
<smspillaz> no need for a formal proposal
<smspillaz> or - take the bits you want and get rid of the ones you dont
<MCR1> ok, if you like that better, I can ofc do it also... No problem - I'll do it (just have to read through all the arguments ;))
<MCR1> smspillaz: We have a big problem with keyboard resized Grid windows...
<MCR1> See here: bug 1082001
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1082001 in Compiz "Grid/Expo: Via keyboard-shortcut resized Grid windows confuse Expo and follow the user from workspace to workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082001
<smspillaz> MCR1: yah, saw
<didrocks> bregma: hey can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/more_arm_test_modifications/+merge/137558?
 * bregma looks
<didrocks> bregma: hopefully hopefully hopefully arm* will be building back!
<bregma> it's been a long haul
<sil2100> It was building! Sometimes!
<sil2100> The worst thing, my pandaboard is free of these problems
<sil2100> I was running check-headless in a loop today for about 30 minutes and no failures
<didrocks> bregma: once this is checked, so, we are waiting on getting some autopilot tests results, but we already have that as a blocker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1085581
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085581 in Compiz "new windows open below panel and launcher (raring staging ppa)" [High,New]
<didrocks> bregma: see also my comment for a screenshot of a (I guess) related issue
<didrocks> seb128: if you have time can you install from the ~ubuntu-unity ppa please? So that we test the latest (there is this bug above already ^)
<popey> didrocks, ppa:ubuntu-unity/ppa ?
<didrocks> popey: ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<popey> ta
<didrocks> popey: thanks! :)
<seb128> didrocks, dist-upgrade with the ppa (e.g whole stack) or specific component ?
<didrocks> whole stack should be good
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there anything special to test?
<didrocks> the rest (non directly unity) has been released this morning
<seb128> was that about the stacking bug?
<seb128> or just general testing?
<didrocks> seb128: general testing
<seb128> didrocks, doing it
<didrocks> it's not a stacking bug
<didrocks> it's just the window doesn't open at the right place
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> + this dash weirdery
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<popey> didrocks, still getting that, windows appear under the launcher
<popey> under launcher and panel in fact
<didrocks> popey: thanks for confirming. And if you move the window and open the dash
<didrocks> do you have what I saw?
<popey> hmm, i get a black dash didrocks
<popey> (vm)
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> bregma: can you put someone on to fix those? (the 2 issues that are signaled/maybe related here) ^
<bregma> I've already asked dednick to look at the transparency problem (looks like a bug in unity), nobody who knows compiz is on right now so the window positioning may have to wait for a few hours
<popey> sil2100, would you be able to look at the window positioning issue above ?
<didrocks> bregma: thanks a lot (please communicate ;))
<sil2100> popey: I shall as soon as I get upgraded
<bregma> didrocks, dednick can't repro that transparency problem with trunk, can any one else?
<popey> bregma, i get an odd transparency issue, yes
<popey> not the same as didrocks, I get a black background wherever things should be transparent, but this is in a VM so not sure I trust it
<bregma> popey, the same one didrocks described?
<popey> no, let me get a screen grab
<bregma> ah\
<popey> it looks transparency related, but not the same
<bregma> it could be related to depth buffer support in the VM
<popey> it worked before I updated
<popey> bregma, http://popey.com/~alan/transparency.png
<didrocks> bregma: back, not sure what seb128 saw (or sil2100)
<didrocks> bregma: I bet this transparency issue is due to the offset we are seeing
<didrocks> bregma: like unity thinking that 0 0 is somewhere and compiz thinking something else
 * seb128 shakes fist at didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: hum? is the ppa that bad for you?
<popey> we need btrfs so we can snapshot before adding crack-fuelled ppas :)
<seb128> didrocks, having everything opening on the top left means I can't access the decoration to move windows without using alt-click
<seb128> didrocks, it's a pain
<seb128> the decorations and wm controls are under the panel/launcher
<popey> yeah, i have to Alt+Space, M, to do "move"
<popey> or alt+f7
<didrocks> seb128: well, you were warned :p
<didrocks> seb128: seems sil2100 doesn't reproduce it
<didrocks> and nothing is moving because despite asking to try a ppa, people don't use exactly that one
<seb128> didrocks, using that ppa the gwibber lens is broken otherwise
<didrocks> shrugh :/
<didrocks> how broken? kenvandine ^
<seb128> unity_filter_get_filtering: assertion `self != NULL' failed
<seb128> Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<seb128>  
<seb128> segfault on start
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> #0  0xb7eda463 in dee_serializable_parse ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdee-1.0.so.4
<seb128> could be the dee in the ppa...
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> didrocks, otherwise I confirm, launcher transparency is broken
<mhr3> seb128, bug in dee, really? :P
<seb128> mhr3, gdb is saying so!
<mhr3> gdb likes to lie :P
<seb128> we have no debug package in the ppa though
<seb128> mhr3, kenvandine: do you guys want a debug stacktrace?
<mhr3> seb128, then i can't help you
<mhr3> yes
<seb128> mhr3, alright, getting one
<mhr3> seb128, meanwhile do you have non-debug one?
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408256/
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408260/
<seb128> debug one
<mhr3> hmm, that actually could be me :)
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408262/
<seb128> the bt full version
<seb128> mhr3, see, gdb is not lying, there is your name all over that stacktrace ;-)
<didrocks> bregma: dednick is testing on raring, right?
<seb128> mhr3, that's r390 if didrocks's changelog automagic is doing its maths correctly
<mhr3> meh, ok, it's actually my improvement uncovering kamstrup's bugs :P
<seb128> lol
<bregma> didrocks, he's using trunk, which should match the PPA
<didrocks> bregma: on raring?
<mhr3> seb128, can you try with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408266/ ?
<seb128> mhr3, that fixes the segfault, still getting those warnings but that might be a different issue
<seb128> unity_filter_get_filtering: assertion `self != NULL' failed
<mhr3> seb128, do things work though?
<seb128> mhr3, the lens work yes
<mhr3> then let's say it's incorrect usage of the lens, but it works so meh... :)
<seb128> mhr3, yeah ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mhr3: I've approved https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/fix-slist-iteration/+merge/137638 since it looks correct and fix my gwibber lens segfault
<bregma> didrocks, he's using quantal -- what makes you think that's important?
<mhr3> seb128, thx
<seb128> mhr3, thank you for the quick fix ;-)
<kenvandine> cool
<mhr3> seb128, that bug was in dee for a year, was about time :P
<didrocks> bregma: see the discussion with sil2100 who can't reproduce it on quantal
<kenvandine> thx seb128, mhr3
<didrocks> bregma: did you give it a shot on your machine? I'm sure you are using raring :)
<seb128> mhr3, hehe
<bregma> didrocks, I've been reinstalling my raring machine for the last hour, so not yet
<didrocks> sil2100: great to see that there is no more FTBFS on armfh! :)
<sil2100> Phew!
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<sil2100> But I really really hated those TestAnimator tests
<didrocks> sil2100: you can tell that you only needed one hand to fix this :p
<sil2100> Well ;p I could have said 'screw you TestAnimator' last week from the start
<sil2100> Since making them less strict didn't help completely ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, well, it worthed a try at least
<krabador> hi people, i installed nvidia offical 173 drivers, on ubuntu  12.10, with "direct rendering: Yes", but when i try to run unity, i've 2 second the wallpaper and later blank screen and mouse pointer
<krabador> no problem with gnome without effects
<krabador> someone can tell me if unity have some feature not supported by the driver or the card?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-04
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi, fine - battling a sudden virtualbox segfault right now
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have time for an easy task today? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: what's up ;) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: so, there is no integration tests neither for webapps or indicators
<didrocks> sil2100: but I do think there are some kind of integration tests for them melt into autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: if you can list them and give a way to only launch those tests, that would be awesome!
<didrocks> like "here is how you launch all the indicator tests":
<didrocks> and "here is how you launch all the webapps tests"
<didrocks> same with OIF, if any :)
<didrocks> and webcred
<didrocks> sil2100: makes sense?
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, integration tests for them directly in lp:autopilot?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, it can still be in unity trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: just having the list of them :)
<sil2100> Ok, I'll look for those then and try to find them
<didrocks> and a way to only launch thoses
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think you can get that today? that will help to be more confident in what we release
<sil2100> didrocks: yessir, I'll also ping you if I have any clarification questions
<sil2100> I'll look in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! do not hesitate :)
<diogobaeder> Hi guys, I think you might be already aware of this, but it's worth telling anyway: Quantal still has a bug in Unity that makes a window close and vanish from the desktop, and unable to be brought back again except from killing the process that runs it.
<diogobaeder> And this closing seems to happen sometimes when I focus on another window - then, when I try to come back to the previous one, it's gone, not even showing with Alt+Tab
<popey> diogobaeder, is there a bug filed for this?
<popey> diogobaeder, sounds like a familiar bug in bamf
<diogobaeder> popey, not sure, still looking for it, so I figured out it would be faster to tell here
<popey> sure, sil2100 Mirv ^^ recognise this? :)
<diogobaeder> popey, I'm not finding a bug report for it. May I create a new one?
<popey> sure
<diogobaeder> ack :-)
<popey> diogobaeder, what version of bamf do you have installed?
<diogobaeder> popey, I don't know. What is bamf?
<popey> diogobaeder, apt-cache policy libbamf3-0 | grep Installed
<popey> what does that show?
<diogobaeder> popey, it shows nothing, empty output
<popey> diogobaeder, apt-cache policy libbamf* | grep Installed
<popey> diogobaeder, paste.ubuntu.com paste it there if it's a few lines long
<diogobaeder> popey, empty output again
<popey> diogobaeder, you using non-english system?
<popey> :)
<Mirv> sounds familiar bug, but not that I'd have encounterted it myself lately
<diogobaeder> popey, yep, pt_BR
<popey> ok, just pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libbamf*
<diogobaeder> apt-cache policy libbamf*
<diogobaeder> Oops, wrong window, sorry
<popey> :)
<Mirv> but it's probably something that occurs on some usage patterns more than on some others
<popey> diogobaeder, is it a java app which disappears?
<diogobaeder> popey, nope, C/C++ in most cases (happened some time ago with geany)
<diogobaeder> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410197/
<popey> diogobaeder, ok, please file a bug .. "ubuntu-bug unity"
<diogobaeder> popey, I'm filing it in Launchpad right now, directly
<popey> thanks
<diogobaeder> np ;-)
<sil2100> popey, diogobaeder: ah, this one strange bug
<sil2100> Didn't see that one for a while personally, I had the hopes it was fixed by accident ;p
<diogobaeder> sil2100, unfortunately not :-(
<diogobaeder> popey, sil2100 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1086375
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086375 in Unity "Window closes automatically when switching to another app" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> diogobaeder: thanks!
<diogobaeder> np ;-)
<diogobaeder> Alright, guys, I'll get back to work. Thanks for the help!
 * diogobaeder waves
<sil2100> Bye!
<sil2100> I actually thought we submitted a bug report for this one
<sil2100> I even somewhat recall doing it myself even, let me check that
<davmor2> sil2100: there might be but he couldn't find it
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1015147
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1015147 in Compiz "Windows disappearing from screen while still running" [High,New]
<sil2100> Maybe it's this one?
<sil2100> I think it's the same issue
<didrocks> sil2100: for unity.tests.test_panel.PanelIndicatorEntryTests, those are multiple tests? not just one?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, these are 3 tests testing indicator (and menu) behavior
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks :)
<MCR1> andyrock: A very intelligent way to determine which desktop you are on to choose the right icon... but won't work 4 any other config than 2x2 :(
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi. Would it be possible to have a solution like this for the workspace switcher icon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/838854/comments/10 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 838854 in unity (Ubuntu) "Workspaces, Launcher - The workspace Launcher icon should change depending on which workspace is currently being utilised" [Medium,Fix committed]
<andyrock> MCR1, yeah read the bug description
<MCR1> andyrock: You did it exactly like planned, but I am not satisfied ;)
<andyrock> :)
<seb128> you will never get users happy about it anyway, if you map 4x1 to the grid people will complain that they have a row and that the icon should represent the real layout
<MCR1> seb128: Sure...
<seb128> thinking about those corner cases takes lot of time and efforts that are not spent on the real issues
<MCR1> seb128: But currently it won't work for anyone who wants to have the cube, which is a Compiz classic...
<seb128> well, unity is not a compiz classic...
<seb128> I though unity was depending on wall anyway?
<MCR1> ?
<seb128> ??
<seb128> what I'm saying is that unity is designed and made with a set of fixed option/choices, it's not meant to deal with any ccsm settings combinaison on earth
<seb128> if some users want to tweak options good for them but they are on their own...
<MCR1> a desktop without options will never be good for everyone...
<MCR1> & sometimes users have to tweak things to make other things work...
<MCR1> like changing shortcuts is a perfect example
<MCR1> Ofc this should just work
<seb128> right, there is a set of supported options
<seb128> desactivating workspaces will be one
<seb128> having a random layout of workspaces probably not
<seb128> or you have to live with the icon in the launcher nor respresenting your config
<MCR1> I am working on making every CCSM option just work - together with Unity
<MCR1> without cutting long time functionality
<seb128> well, that's a nice goal, but are you going to design an infinity or workspace icon for all possible layouts? or generate it from code? how will a 16x3 grid work on a 32 pixel icon?
<MCR1> I believe Unity and Compiz should work together in harmony
<MCR1> seb128: In this special case I have already outlined a possible solution
<seb128> it fixes your 4x1 case
<MCR1> with the modulo function you can easily cycle...
<seb128> well, then it stops making sense
<seb128> it just feel weird
<seb128> but anyway I didn't want to start a long discussion, it's just not realistic to want to play nicely with any random setting
<MCR1> sure, c ya
<seb128> you can probably do what you suggest, I'm ready to bet that you will get a but report next that a 3x2 grid should lead to an icon reflecting the grid...
<MCR1> sure, that is life
<MCR1> now there will be bug reports that it only works with 2x2 ;)
<didrocks> mterry: so, just so you know, we just fixed a big issue due to compiz/cmake. It's rolling in, then, I'll rekick a build in ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa. If you can install it in a couple of hours (ensure to have the incoming compiz which will start to build in an hour), and just poking around as we are closed to the release
<didrocks> mterry: and if you find times to fix some obvious bugs, feel free :)
<didrocks> (even if I doubt about it ;))
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: is https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/compiz/lp-1085581/+merge/137880 running?
<fginther> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> fginther: thanks, quite anxious on that one to be merged :)
 * bregma makes puppy-dog eyes
<didrocks> bregma: let's see if it works :p
<fginther> didrocks, bregma it's building rightnow
 * bregma wags tail
 * didrocks crosses fingers then to run the compiz daily-build
<fginther> didrocks, bregma, merged :-)
<didrocks> fginther: thanks \o/
 * didrocks push the trigger for ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa
<didrocks> bregma: mterry: FYI compiz 1:0.9.8.4+bzr3412daily12.12.04.1-0ubuntu1 will build shortly in the ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa
<didrocks> (note the .1 ;))
<mterry> didrocks, in my sources!  :)
<didrocks> oh, maybe it will be 0.9.9 :p
<didrocks> mterry: good
<didrocks> bregma: mterry: we bumped today the version, so it will be: 1:0.9.9~daily12.12.04-0ubuntu1
<mterry> k
<didrocks> sil2100: popey: btw, you will be interested, the more testers we have for the first big drop…
<didrocks> ^
<mterry> didrocks, we should just change versioning to 12.12.04-0ubuntu1  :)  Like YEAR.MONTH but extended
<sil2100> o>
<didrocks> mterry: I would love to, quite difficult to convince upstream for now :)
<didrocks> mterry: so let's wait for a cycle with daily build and this process to win them all! :-)
<didrocks> mhr3 will surely accept, but he doesn't know about it yet :p
<bregma> ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA is now good to go
<bregma> for those of you who were on the edge of their seats
<bregma> the rest of you can continue to look at pictures of cats
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-05
<Mirv> didrocks: btw was the bamf/precise ok for uploading now?
<didrocks> Mirv: well, I think you saw the activity about the other issues that I was kind of alone to deal with :) so not on the bamf thingy yet until we are fine on doing one unity release
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, sure, no hurry
<didrocks> Mirv: don't worry, you are in my opened tabs! Can you ask me again at the EOW please for safety? :)
<Mirv> the big milestone is most important to achieve
<Mirv> I hope your browser never crashes in a way that it loses tabs ;)
<Mirv> EOW ok
<didrocks> Mirv: well, it happens sometimes ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: but TBH, I think I can reopen most of them by the history
<didrocks> of course, there are maybe some collateral damage ):
<didrocks> hence pinging back is nice!
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, can you install ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa please?
<didrocks> (on raring of course)
<didrocks> and shout if anything ugly happens?
<Mirv> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> smspillaz: FYI, there is no pressure from distro at all about this libmetacity thing
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think not all projects are restarted yet, some approved stalled
<didrocks> like on unity (https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/ups-empty-menu/+merge/136828)
<mmrazik> didrocks: not sure what you mean by restarted but there was some power outage yesterday (again)
<didrocks> maybe the things approved during the shutdown?
<mmrazik> didrocks: its building
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> just the backlog was too big?
<didrocks> after the power outage
<didrocks> or did you have to kick it to restart after this?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I had to kick it after the restart. Something got suck there blocking everything else
<mmrazik> didrocks: right now nux and compiz and unity are building
<mmrazik> and there are 3 more builds for compiz queued
<didrocks> mmrazik: excellent, then I can try to do a manual release :)
<didrocks> which should unblock the universe and nexus 7 :p
<mmrazik> didrocks: the compiz branches need to land in sequence so I think it will take a few hours...
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, no worry
<smspillaz> didrocks: k, thx
<Mirv> didrocks: so far so good with ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build on raring, not seeing anything out of place or crashing
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet! do you see close button when you scale an app?
<didrocks> like open 2 nautilus windows
<didrocks> click on the launcher
<didrocks> normally when you hover the 2 windows opened, you can see the close button
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I see it
<Mirv> and it works
<didrocks> interesting, for me, they work but I don't see them :)
<didrocks> thanks Mirv! Do not hesitate if you see anything bad
<Mirv> sure, I'll let you know immediately if I notice something bad
<popey> didrocks, i get a close button, but on the foreground window I also see the titlebar with the buttons in the titlebar of the hovered app.. sometimes.. hard to trigger http://popey.com/~alan/titlebar.png
<didrocks> popey: ah, even funnier :)
<davidcalle> popey, confirming
<didrocks> I wonder why I don't get the close button at all
<didrocks> ever never ever
<didrocks> hey davidcalle!
<didrocks> davidcalle: can you please install ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<popey> thats a guest session though.. dunno if that makes a difference?
<didrocks> and warn/poke me if anything bad is happening :)
<didrocks> popey: let me try
<popey> open two nautilus, then open a terminal and close the terminal, then click nautilus in launcher
<popey> seems to reproduce it
<didrocks> popey: it is indeed working in a guest session
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey. Ok.
<didrocks> popey: I tried what you say, but doesn't reproduce
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks! (on raring ;))
<popey> yeah, it doesn't always happen
<didrocks> let's hunt for Trevinho once he's around :)
<popey> roger roger
<didrocks> but not a first daily-release blocker
<popey> nah
<didrocks> (I'm not relying on autopilot for it yet though, hence the dogfooding)
 * popey hunts for more
<didrocks> heh ;)
<popey> didrocks, http://popey.com/~alan/unreadable_close.png
<popey> bottom right window, the close button overlay is unreadable
<didrocks> ah, so not he back black fake title bar
<popey> yeah
<popey> seems not to resize properly
<didrocks> there is really something… some elements don't appear randomly
<didrocks> popey: oh it doesn't resize
<didrocks> popey: it's a fake, it overlays :p
<popey> ah, thats why you can see through on my first screenshot then, yes
<didrocks> yeah
<popey> its just not appearing
<didrocks> I thought it was opaque
<didrocks> but it's not :)
<popey> whenever i want to open shotwell from the dash, it wants me to buy shot glasses, this can't be good for me
<didrocks> popey: ahah, you can argue "but but, it was proposed to me, I needed them for sure!" :)
<popey> true!
<popey> blame mark
<popey> there's a lawsuit in there somewhere
<didrocks> heh
<popey> didrocks, open two apps, one full screen (e.g. shotwell) and another windowed (e.g. gimp). Click shotwell in launcher, get shotwell full screen. Want to go to a menu in gimp, click gimp in launcher, gimp comes to front. Now without clicking on the gimp window at all, hover over the menu bar, it flicks back to shotwell..
<popey> (if you click on the menu)
<popey> annoying but not a showstopper IMO
<didrocks> popey: convoluted enough to not be a showstopper I guess :) but worth a bug and a ping to bregma :)
<didrocks> FYI all: unity stack rebuild for first release into raring in progress :)
<duflu> didrocks: My preview of it looks like the old one, minus bugs. But that's good :)
<didrocks> duflu: heh, sweet! :)
<Trevinho> popey: mhmh... weird
<Trevinho> popey, didrocks: never got it here... Mhmhm... the first one it's just probably an opacity issue... But the 2nd...
<didrocks> Trevinho: I never have the close buttons here
<Trevinho> popey: do you get issues also on the Alt+Tab spread? (i.e. doing Alt+` or alt+tab + down-arrow)?
<didrocks> Trevinho: clicking on where they are supposed to be works though
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh... it could be a problem related to textures loading, I've heard something related to that some time ago
<popey> Trevinho, no, spread is fine
<popey> this is an intel hd2000 video card, so low-end i7
<Trevinho> popey: wierd, it's really the same code-path
<didrocks> Trevinho: how can I give you the debug info you need? :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: try to put a SetupSharedTextures() above the line with "switch (close_icon_state_)"...
<didrocks> Trevinho: will do, not right now as I'm releasing unity, but after, I'll give it a shot :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: sil2100: hey, do you know where the autopilot tests results are stored?
<mmrazik> didrocks: srry.. missed this again. What do you mean where they are stored. The physical xml files?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, once autopilot ran
<didrocks> on the machine
<mmrazik> didrocks: ~jenkins/results/testresults
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks :)
<didrocks> fginther: hey! oh, it seems you implemented the fact to merge the changelog-change only without a rebuild, right?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I don't think so as I didn't see any MP....
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum? weird that's it's merging all my MP for the unity release blazing fast then
<didrocks> mmrazik: even if I sent 10 of them
<fginther> didrocks, no, that was put on the todo list as it was not a blocker...
<mmrazik> didrocks: I was surprised too
<didrocks> so you have maybe another issue where the package isn't built? :p
<fginther> didrocks, this is for lp:unity?
<didrocks> the whole stack
<mmrazik> fginther: I checked the logs (randomly). The build is there
<fginther> didrocks, the lens generally build in under 10 minutes
<didrocks> yeah, but seeing the amount of requests I had, I'm *shocked* (in the good way ;))
<fginther> :-)
<didrocks> fginther: mmrazik: seems the bamf test is flacky again
<didrocks> I'll merge the changelog by end if you don't mind
<fginther> didrocks, grumble, I'll ping somebody about that bamf bug again
<didrocks> fginther: thanks, workaround meanwhile :)
<fginther> Trevinho, ping
<Trevinho> fginther: pong
<fginther> Trevinho, can you find someone to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1079329?  It's become a blocker for autolanding bamf
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1079329 in BAMF "bamf autolanding builds sometime fail with "kill: (nnnn) - No such proces"" [High,New]
<Trevinho> fginther: I see there was someone working onit
<Trevinho> fginther: ah, probably you was :)
<oml> hello everyone. im trying to figure out how unity works on a broad scale, which processes start the others, how they communicate etc. currently im digging through the src-package of unity and try to understand what "UBusMessage.h" does, or the ubus-server
<oml> naming reminds one of dbus, does ubus work the same way? or does it something entirely else?
<Trevinho> fginther: isn't your way working?
<fginther> Trevinho, I tried a couple of experiments, but ran into another problem
<fginther> I'll try to find a log
<fginther> Trevinho, here's a log from one of my tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412623/
<Trevinho> fginther: can't we just ignore the return value of kill?
<fginther> Trevinho, there shouldn't be any harm. I can give it a try
<fginther> Trevinho, do you know what causes the "WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."?
<Trevinho> fginther: I think it's caused by the fact that running the test in a fake xserver the atk bus is not present
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI -- the nux build takes ~4h (due to arm). Your branch is building, it will just take some time
<didrocks> mmrazik: no worry, thanks!
<mmrazik> I'll move the builds to pandas tomorrow
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi. Are you sure all build-dep are now in lp:unity ? The last time I tried to get the build-dep, the build was failing, because libxcb-dri2-0-dev was missing...
<didrocks> MCR1: well, it's building on the ppa :)
<MCR1> yeah, sure... but still strange...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) 1. Thanx 4 the reviews. 2. Q: Do you think it might make sense to use register int iterators for huge for loops ?
<didrocks> mterry: I just pushed that to distro, quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/bamf/remove-unexisting-dep/+merge/138242
<didrocks> mterry: oh, btw, you need to change the global status for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/refresh-build-deps/+merge/138227
<didrocks> approving in a comment isn't enough
<didrocks> sil2100: can you change the global status as well? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
 * sil2100 wanted to give some time for someone else to ACK it as well ;p
<sil2100> But this is an obvious change
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> Something that was bothering everyone since looong time
<smspillaz> MCR1: not really, as daneil said micro-optimizations don't help much
<MCR1> yeah, probably you are right
<smspillaz> MCR1: the best thing to do if you want to improve performance is to do profile guided optimization
<MCR1> I saw your new branch (actually I am testing it)
<MCR1> Top news !
<smspillaz> eg, run it through callgrind
<MCR1> 20->30 == + 50%
<MCR1> that sounds great
<smspillaz> MCR1: actually, I just found the cause of the extremely poor performance when moving opengl windows around
<MCR1> yeah
<smspillaz> 1) unfortunately its not easy to fix and 2) I really think nvidia should just fix it on their end, there's no reason why it should be like that
<MCR1> I am using ATI (currently with latest fglrx)...
<MCR1> but window moving is not fully smooth here either
<smspillaz> yeah I think fglrx sends theiir command stream over the protocol too
<smspillaz> MCR1: try commenting out line 848 in plugins/composite/src/screen.cpp  too
<smspillaz> I think that's the only other point where do a flush/wait lots
<MCR1> with framebuffer object enabled it stutters more than without, where it is almost fully smooth (with some minor pulsing)
<smspillaz> MCR1: which card did you have ?
<MCR1> with both fglrx and gallium
<MCR1> HD 5750
<smspillaz> MCR1: resolution ?
<MCR1> 1920x1200+1280x1024
<MCR1> or 1920x1200+1920x1080
<smspillaz> wouldn't be suprised if we were maxing out the fillrate
<smspillaz> unfortunately there's not much we can do - getVideoSync / waitVideoSync require you to block the graphics pipeline and glXSwapBuffers necessarily means that you have to redraw the entire backbuffer on every frame
<smspillaz> DRI3 will help that a lot
<MCR1> How can I force the compiled Compiz in the staging dir force to use my config ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: did you actually install it anywhere ?
<smspillaz> or are you just running it from /src/
<MCR1> yes to staging
<smspillaz> cause that won't work
<smspillaz> compiz --replace ccp ?
<MCR1> installed
<smspillaz> or at least
<smspillaz> PATH=/home/user/staging compiz --replace ccp &
<smspillaz> might need to set your LD_LIBRARY_PATH too
<MCR1> ah, maybe that is what I'm missing as CCSM opens with all my settings correctly enabled, but the freshly compiled Compiz runs without them...
<MCR1> so it is hard to compare the performance
<smspillaz> #1 reason why I hate fixing performance things
<smspillaz> "I made it go from 20FPS to 30FPS!"
<smspillaz> "still too slow not fixed"
<MCR1> 20->30 sounds awesome
<smspillaz> time for me to sleep though
<smspillaz> I'll have a look into the opengl related thing tomorrow, I have an idea for that maybe it will work maybe it wont
<MCR1> hmm, strange - I've set LD_LIBRARY_PATH...
<MCR1> I will retry forcing compiz to load all plugins
<MCR1> haha, I've started the wrong CCSM...
<mdeslaur> MCR1: hi! What would it take to bribe you into fixing one of my pet-peeve compiz bugs? :)
<mdeslaur> MCR1: bug 1037164
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037164 in compiz (Ubuntu Quantal) "Clicking on snapped windows in a different workspace produce unexpected results" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037164
<MCR1> mdeslaur: How do you "snap it" ? Via keyboard or mouse ?
<mdeslaur> oh, I just drag the terminal to the right edge of the screen, and it sticks to the edge
<mdeslaur> it's the default compiz snapping windows plugin
<mdeslaur> but even if I disable that plugin, as long as the window is a few pixels close to the edge of the screen, it happens
<mdeslaur> MCR1: are you not able to reproduce it?
<MCR1> hmm, I was not aware that there are still problems with mouse snapped windows...
<MCR1> I have to try in a VM
<MCR1> it is Grid you are talking about
<mdeslaur> no, not grid
<seb128> MCR1, it's trivial to trigger, go to a ws, snap something to the right of the screen, go back to ws1, click on it in the unity launcher
<seb128> the win is moved a bit over
<mdeslaur> as long as a window is within a few pixels from the right edge of workspace 2, the problem happens
<seb128> so you have a border on ws1 and the remaining part where you were
<MCR1> mdeslaur, seb128: Uh, not nice indeed...
<MCR1> Indeed, grid is not needed to trigger the bug...
<mdeslaur> MCR1: there seems to be some details in one of the duplicate bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248/comments/29
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 755842 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #834248 Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called" [Medium,Triaged]
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Yeah, that seems very useful indeed. :)
<MCR1> mdeslaur: I can reproduce the issue running yesterday's Raring in a VM, but not when using my 4x1 config.
<mdeslaur> interesting
<MCR1> But I can also reproduce it using Raring and 4x1 desktop config
<MCR1> haha, I never saw this bug before, because I've deactivated Desktop Wall
<mdeslaur> I've been hitting it 20 times a day since natty :P
<mdeslaur> it's diving me insane :P
<MCR1> Sure, the worst things are windows that jump around on their own...
<MCR1> You could ofc workaround this special bug, by disabling Desktop Wall and working with the Cube and Expo instead
<MCR1> but you would have to change your config quite a bit and change workspaces from 2x2 to 4x1...
<MCR1> ofc fixing this bug would be a lot better
<mdeslaur> hrm, yeah...it's bad that it's been broken this long in the default configuration
<MCR1> the problem is that bugs of this kind seem to be extremely hard to fix - but I'll try (I am currently working on bug 1082001 which is also making windows move across workspaces)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1082001 in Compiz "Grid/Expo: Via keyboard-shortcut resized Grid windows confuse Expo and follow the user from workspace to workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082001
<MCR1> This one kills grid keyboard functionality if one wants to work with different workspaces...
<mdeslaur> ah, another nice one :)
<fginther> bschaefer, can you recommend someone to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/nux/add-code-coverage/+merge/138007
<bschaefer> fginther, I can look at it...I don't think any other people are around for nux...possibly andyrock :)
<fginther> bschaefer, it's not urgent, so if it's better that someone review it tomorrow, I'm fine with that
<bschaefer> fginther, alright, well if I can test it, and check things are still working with nux I can approve it :)
<fginther> bschaefer, cool!
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Time for a test ?
<mdeslaur> MCR1: sure!
<MCR1> please create a directory named compiz-1 in ~
<bschaefer> fginther, so this is for jenkins to get reports from nux pretty much?
<mdeslaur> MCR1: ok
 * bschaefer hopes he has gcov
<MCR1> in compiz-1 create another directory called plugins
<fginther> bschaefer, that's the goal, a developer can also run coverage-html to get their own results
<bschaefer> fginther, cool, ill do that to test it out, and run some other tests
<bschaefer> fginther, it doesn't seem like this touches other code, or really effects nux unless you have --enable-gcov which is good
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Download this file: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1037164/+attachment/3452533/+files/libwall.so and put it in ~/compiz-1/plugins
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037164 in compiz (Ubuntu Quantal) "Clicking on snapped windows in a different workspace produce unexpected results" [Medium,Triaged]
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Now open a terminal and run setsid unity (be sure you are using 12.10 ?)
<mdeslaur> yes, I'm on 12.10
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> please test and report
<mdeslaur> same thing, unfortunately...how do I tell it actually loaded that file?
<bschaefer> fginther, Scanning . for .gcda files ...
<bschaefer> geninfo: ERROR: no .gcda files found in .!
<bschaefer> should I be doing something else before doing coverage-html?
<MCR1> if you ran setsid unity it will load the file (be sure that it is in yourhomedir/compiz-1/plugins)
<mdeslaur> yes, it's there
<fginther> bschaefer, did you do 'make check' or 'make check-headless' first?
<bschaefer> fginther, nope ... let me do that
<MCR1> named libwall.so, yes ?
<bschaefer> fginther, possibly adding make-check-headless to the coverage-html?
<fginther> bschaefer, I open to suggestions if there is a smarter way to do that...
<mdeslaur> MCR1: yep
<bschaefer> or I suppose that would get run how you'll be doing that
<MCR1> grmpf
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm
<fginther> bschaefer, I didn't want to force 'make check' or 'make check-headless'
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> fginther, maybe adding another option that doe force it?
<fginther> but it's not obvious how to collect coverage either
<bschaefer> make check-coverage-html?
<bschaefer> hmm
<fginther> bschaefer, I can add some make targets to make it easier
<bschaefer> fginther, yeah, as make check or make check-headless needs to be ran before doing the coverage
<MCR1> mdeslaur - it is .compiz-1 !!!
<fginther> bschaefer, ok, I'll figure something out
<bschaefer> fginther, or possibly some how adding an error message
<MCR1> he's gone...
<bschaefer> if no .gcda files were found...
<bschaefer> fginther, or you can make a comment in there, Im not the best with makes files haha
 * bschaefer needs to fix the make check FTBS
<MCR1> mdeslaur: I was giving you wrong directions
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Please rename compiz-1 to .compiz.1 ;)
<MCR1> and run setsid unity again - sorry
<mdeslaur> .compiz-1 or .compiz.1?
<seb128> .compiz-1 no?
<MCR1> .compiz-1/plugins
<seb128> mdeslaur, just copy over the system .so and restart compiz
<MCR1> no need to f*ck up the system
<seb128> you can always --reinstall the package to get back to normal state
<MCR1> true that
<seb128> MCR1, it's easier to cp away and back the system one that to figure the .compiz
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Now tell me that it worx
<mdeslaur> hah, compiz didn't enjoy me copying over the .so while it was loaded :P
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi, btw ;) I also have (easy) work 4 u...
<bschaefer> MCR1, hello, link me
<bschaefer> if its a review :)
<MCR1> yep, 1. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-scope-of-variables.2/+merge/137949
<MCR1> 2. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/nux/nux.merge-reduce-the-scope-of-various-variables/+merge/134787
<mdeslaur> MCR1: copiz just dies when trying to open that .so...could you please just give me the patch to try?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm well I just approved the first one but..hmm
<bschaefer> MCR1, 111	=== modified file 'services/panel-service.c'
<bschaefer> you are messing with C files, and the standard for C files are to define things at the top
<MCR1> I think it depends if it is C89 or C99, but I can revert the .c file changes
<MCR1> but if it complies it worx
<bschaefer> MCR1, I think it would be best for the C, and its ansi I believe
<bschaefer> but i would prefer to keep to C looking like C
<MCR1> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> MCR1, thank you :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: I'll change that then...
<MCR1> thanx 4 the review
<MCR1> mdeslaur: More or less I tried his solution: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89746102/fix-762335.patch
<mdeslaur> MCR1: and it worked for you?
<bschaefer> MCR1, your second one looks good and is approved :)
<MCR1> mdeslaur, I did not try yet, as it would mess up my whole config (I am using the cube, not wall those conflict with each other), but I'll try later...
<mdeslaur> MCR1: ok, I'll build it locally and try it too
<MCR1> bschaefer: For nux not all of the scopes are reduced yet, so there will be a Part 2 ;)
<MCR1> mdeslaur: Cool, please report
<MCR1> bschaefer: Should be fixed
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome thank you!
<MCR1> your fast help is awesome ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, nux needs a bit more help in parts :)
<MCR1> you know - I am just a newbie struggling with all this C++ complexity :-D
<bschaefer> haha, it takes time
<bschaefer> MCR1, also what you think should happen...when you grab a window then use the keyboard to change workspaces?
<bschaefer> what do*
<bschaefer> just the normal Ctrl+Alt+<arrow>
<MCR1> the window should move to the new workspace together with the mousepointer and the new workspace should be selected
<MCR1> imho
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, I find it odd that a huge gab is now present
<bschaefer> gap*
 * bschaefer looks if a bug for that exists
<MCR1> the real problem is that Ctrl+Alt+Cursor + grabbing a window with the mouse is hard to achieve with 2 hands... :P
<MCR1> I am really struggling to get this done ;)
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> i would never imagine it really happening, I was just looking at that other wall/gap bug
<MCR1> ah, yeah - the gap
<bschaefer> its fixed in 0.9.8, but not in 0.9.7 so im digging through to find what fixed it
<bschaefer> to see if it can be backported
<MCR1> it is still present here, btw... (without the wall)
<bschaefer> MCR1, in 0.9.8?
<bschaefer> and with out wall how are you dragging it to another workspace
<MCR1> when I grab a window and switch from workspace to workspace to workspace to workspace...
<MCR1> I can make the cursor move from its position
<bschaefer> MCR1, just dragging it?
<MCR1> I am using the cube instead
<bschaefer> shoot...I never use that plugin
<MCR1> no, dragging on the same workspace is fixed 100%
<bschaefer> MCR1, that is what the bug is talking about
<bschaefer> open another bug if you could :)
<MCR1> maybe this +/- 10 pixel thingy is hidden somewhere else also...
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm well it hasn't reached 0.9.8 yet
<bschaefer> so if you bzr branch lp:compiz/0.9.8
<bschaefer> the -10 is still there, or at lease it was yesterday
<MCR1> I am running trunk of everything (unity staging PPA)
<bschaefer> but the problem in 0.9.7 is waaay more then just a -10
<bschaefer> it seems to mess up on screen->vp().x()
<bschaefer> or it seems to be missing that somewhere
<bschaefer> I think it was just backported this morning (for me at lease), the -10 fix
<MCR1> I can reliably reproduce it when moving the window to the left from workspace to workspace
<MCR1> but not when moving it to the right
<bschaefer> just the -10?
<bschaefer> just a little at a time
<bschaefer> MCR1, it is also UP but not DOWN
<bschaefer> that you can do it
<bschaefer> (if you are using a 2x2)
<MCR1> yes, I am using 4x1 and it is minor and does not happen every time I move to the left...
<MCR1> strange indeed
<bschaefer> MCR1, it has to be the -10, as after that was removed it was perfect for me
<bschaefer> if you grab the top left corner of the window
<bschaefer> MCR1, well either way, Im looking for the larger problem :)
<bschaefer> the one in 0.9.7
 * bschaefer goes off to hunt for it
<MCR1> good luck
<bschaefer> thanks
<krabador> hi, people, have unity some special automatic resolution setting?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-06
<smspillaz> duflu: next-day-pong
<MCR1> haha
<duflu> smspillaz: Huh?
<smspillaz> duflu: you pinged me at 5pm yesterday
<duflu> smspillaz: Whatever it was I solved it... :/
<duflu> Can't remember
<smspillaz> it was probably about the xsync stuff
<duflu> No, don't think so
<duflu> smspillaz: Hmm, actually it was about how to reproduce anything slower than 60 FPS, so yeah
<duflu> Clearly I need a slower machine with nvidia
<duflu> And I did try a dirt-cheap nvidia card too
<smspillaz> duflu: I found the cause
<duflu> smspillaz: Yeah looks like it might be related to the LLVMpipe window movement regression I reported too
<smspillaz> I've noted it in bug 1027211
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1027211 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Moving or resizing windows freezes and stutters on nvidia (especially if some other window is redrawing)." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027211
<smspillaz> just working on something that could work now
<duflu> But I have been thinking about reverting the damage repair method to be asynchronous again
<duflu> smspillaz: I know, just saying it might apply more to the other bug :)
<smspillaz> duflu: well, I think you might be able to get away with removing the XSync in damage repair
<smspillaz> unless there's a race condition I'm not aware of
<duflu> smspillaz: The XDamage functions are synchronous too. They should not need another XSync
<smspillaz> duflu: yeah
<smspillaz> duflu: interesting though, removing that got me about 10fps
<smspillaz> duflu: can you double check by breaking in _XReply in XDamageSubtractRegion ?
<duflu> smspillaz: But weirdly at the time I swear I got damage artefacts without it and had a good reason.. ?
<smspillaz> duflu: yeah I remember you saying something about that
<duflu> smspillaz: Later... I am hours away from being able to look at code. It's the start of my day. Not sure where yours lies
<duflu> lays?
<smspillaz> duflu: I have a meeting at 12 today and thats it
 * smspillaz somehow to conned into doing rails
<smspillaz> *somehow got
<duflu> smspillaz: rails?
<smspillaz> duflu: ruby on rails
<duflu> smspillaz: That's what I thought. OK
<smspillaz> duflu: I'm doing this internship / volunteer position thingy with http://bighelpmob.org/
<duflu> smspillaz: Cos you're generous... and bored :)
<smspillaz> and I get sucked into things
<smspillaz> and seem to be procrastinating getting that startup off the ground
<duflu> smspillaz: I was criticising your complaint about holidays and then realized when I was at your age, I worked through the summer holiday too
<smspillaz> workahol ;-)
<duflu> 5/7ths pure alcohol
<smspillaz> XD
<duflu> Oops, 2/7ths
<smspillaz> I see what you did there
<smspillaz> 5/7ths also works
<smspillaz> as to 7/7ths
<smspillaz> *as does
<smspillaz> duflu: anyways, what I was thinking of for the nvidia slowdown was to restore parts of the code that didn't immediately send geometry updates to the server but make it opt-in instead of opt-out
<duflu> smspillaz: If that really is the main problem then we should stop. Sit on your hands. Sending geometry updates to the server is something we should do.
<smspillaz> duflu: ah, sorry, delay sending those updates
<duflu> Hence I was going to analyse the damage repair and again glib source priorities
<smspillaz> duflu: it should be possible to do it right - this is what mutter is doing AFAICT
<duflu> smspillaz: Yes but we have a feedback problem, probably. --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1025586
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025586 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[0.9.8 r3110 regression] [LLVMpipe] Dragging windows around is much slower with compiz 0.9.8 than 0.9.7 (using LLVMpipe)" [High,Triaged]
<smspillaz> duflu: not really, its literally just that the nvidia driver can't handle ConfigureWindow requests at the same time as doing opengl
<smspillaz> nfi why
<smspillaz> (erm, can't handle a continuous stream of them)
<duflu> smspillaz: Yeah that's a big issue, but maybe it's hard to distinguish multiple problems while the above bug exists
<smspillaz> duflu: okay, sorry I stand corrected, mutter does do that
<smspillaz> must be something else we do around that area
 * duflu afk
<fginther> bschaefer, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/nux/add-code-coverage/+merge/138007 per your comments
<smspillaz> duflu: ok, I have a workable solution to this problem, will have it up by tomorrow \o/
<duflu> smspillaz: I'm still in analysis and will test your proposals against both bugs
<smspillaz> duflu: the problem is a quasi-feedback-loop
<duflu> As always, good software development is 80% of the time thinking and only 20% typing. Anything more than that is dangerous
<smspillaz> duflu: nvidia chokes on XConfigureWindow, as expected, however because it chokes we get more time to send it more XConfigureWindow requests
<smspillaz> which makes it choke even more
<smspillaz> I'm part of the way done with it
<duflu> smspillaz: So that sounds like the LLVMpipe bug. Please propose against that
<duflu> And maybe nvidia too.
<smspillaz> duflu: nah its just nvidia
<smspillaz> duflu: unless llvmpipe has exactly the same problems
<smspillaz> (eg with moving opengl around)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, around?
<didrocks> Mirv: sorry, was disconnected in case you answered :)
<didrocks> Mirv: still not around?
<sil2100> didrocks: what's up?
<didrocks> hey sil2100 :) I wanted to ask Timo to fix the python-support for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-mock/+bug/1076891
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076891 in google-mock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] google-mock" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> so that we can fix google-mock MIR match
<didrocks> sil2100: did what I say makes sense? if Mirv isn't around, are you taking that one? (should be easy)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll check up on that one in a moment then, I *should* be able ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! thanks :)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: somebody wants to ask details on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/974242 about how the verification failed for that guy who just changed the verification-done to failed... it will block the SRU if it stays in this state
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974242 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "Compiz is moving windows against my will" [Medium,Fix committed]
<didrocks> seb128: I'll let that to mterry to handle it :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Are you still here ?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Just FYI: I commented on the nux-reduce-scopes MP. Everything with it should be okay - I doublechecked it...
<sil2100> didrocks: just now looking at the google-mock thing - hm, so you want to include python-support in main as well?
<sil2100> Or is it possible to get rid of that dependency in google-mock?
<didrocks> sil2100: did you read the comment? :)
<didrocks> it is about NOT including it in main
<didrocks> but moving to dh_python
<sil2100> Ok, so removing python-support ;)
<didrocks> yep
<fginther> Trevinho, ping
<Trevinho> fginther: pong
<fginther> Trevinho, the proposed fix for the bamf 'kill No such process' issue is now building under jenkins. The build environment appeared to have been affected by a number of orphaned process on the build machine. After a reboot the builds are working again.
<fginther> Trevinho, here's a build log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414882/
<fginther> Trevinho, can you suggest a reviewer for https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/bamf/ignore-kill-return/+merge/138316
<Trevinho> fginther: that script was initially written by tedg, even if I applied few modifications...
<Trevinho> fginther: it looks good here btw
<tedg> Yeah, we really should be switching to xorg-gtest when possible though.
<tedg> That's the way forward :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, did you get any time to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-mock/+bug/1076891?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076891 in google-mock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] google-mock" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> oh you did!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, it needs tweaking! :)
<fginther> Trevinho, tedg, thanks for looking
<sil2100> didrocks: probably! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: comments are welcome!
<didrocks> sil2100: I commented!
<sil2100> Since right now I'm molesting ibus ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: leave ibus alone! :)
<fginther> bschaefer, can you take approve https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/nux/add-code-coverage/+merge/138007 if it looks good now?
<bschaefer> fginther, yup!
<bschaefer> fginther, cool, im happy with that change, thank you!
<fginther> Trevinho, tedg sorry to nag, but can https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/bamf/ignore-kill-return/+merge/138316 be approved for merge?
<tedg> fginther, Yeah, Trevinho approved it, just forgot to set the overall status.
<tedg> I set that now
<tedg> Hmm, alesage, do you know if bamf autolands?
<fginther> tedg, yes it does
<tedg> fginther, Okay, I would have expected a review by Jenkins...
<alesage> my work here is finished
 * fginther adds support for bamf ci jobs to his todo list
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<bobweaver> was unity2d dropped because no one wanted to port 4.X to 5 and qml2 ?  because nokia stoped for qml1.0 support ?
<bobweaver> I want a real reason why as llvm is not all that great. or was it $ on canonical ?
<bobweaver> I am asking this after watching Rick spencers thing on ubuntu on air
<bregma> bobweaver, I believe it was dropped because it required a completely duplicate effort to maintain two identical desktops with two codebases
<bregma> no sane entity would want to do that
<bobweaver> bregma,  so in other words no moe money for qt devs ?
<bobweaver> and no need for 2 things that do one thing
<bregma> I don't know why one was chosen over the other, but I understand it was a difficult decision
<bobweaver> well I guess that the next question is just that ^^
<bregma> and most of the Qt devs were rolled into the since Unity project, so it wasn;t a money thing
<bobweaver> why nux c++ stuff because it was house ?
<bregma> *single Unity project
<bregma> I really have no inside information on what motivated the final decision
<bobweaver> I mean it makes sense but the only fact is that llvm is not working all that well for me
<bregma> it's still a work in progress
<bobweaver> I am not trying to fight for 2d here I just want a clear understanding of why I should learn nux and why I should learn welll learn more c++
<bregma> Qt is also C++
<bobweaver> if unity 3d was used which it is I am sure that there is a smarrter person then me that can tell me why these things are best to learn or why what thye work on is what they love
<bobweaver> bregma,  I know that they are libs
<bobweaver> but thanks :)
<bobweaver> Like I could list of the top of my head why I love to use qml right , I am sure that there are people in this channel that can also do that with say compiz nux ect
 * bobweaver is trying to get motivated ;? 
<bobweaver> Like Nux will be able to do X in the future that we could not see X doing in the future , kinda
<bregma> Nux can do crazy things with shader (GPU) programming that Qt requires direct OpenGL programming on a canvas for
<bregma> doing the same in QML requires extending QML using Qt and Open
<bregma> OpenGL
<bobweaver> what is wrong with opengl (es) rendering ?
<bobweaver> thanks for this bregma  I really like this subject
<bobweaver> so you are talking about libdeclaritive shaders from qt community ?
<bobweaver> I guess what I do not understand about what you said ^^ is the "QML requires extending QML using Qt and Open"   what do you mean by "Open"  ?
<bregma> OpenGL
<bobweaver> TBH I have only been using qml and programming for 1.5 years
<bobweaver> well qml 6 months maybe year
<mhall119> bobweaver: I think the big difference is that Nux is a toolkit build on OpenGL, where at Qt has to go through abstraction layers before it gets to OpenGL
<mhall119> which makes Qt portable, but also heavier
<bobweaver> so I guess that I have to figure out why the shader system is different then the one used in Nux to see the great things that it offers
<bobweaver> atp right now I am just learning how to layer things in nux
<mhall119> I wouldn't expect "great things" in the way of features
<mhall119> Nux is, after all, a very new toolkit
<mhall119> but it should be fast and light and work well anywhere OpenGL support exists
<bobweaver> mhall119,  something that I always thought about you is that you are easy to talk with about these types of things even if I am new and dont understand some things
<bobweaver> bregma,  is also awesome j/s
<bobweaver> so how does compiz and all this play togeather with Opengl
<mhall119> bobweaver: It's easy for me to talk about things in a non-technical way, when I know so very little about the technical side of it :)
<bobweaver> like can or how are there any limits on compiz and open gl
<bobweaver> If there are *
<mhall119> Compiz itself is kind of limited by X, and being a window manager for X
<mhall119> Unity has had to work around some of those problems with things like Bamf
<mhall119> since X doesn't have any concept of "this window belongs to this application"
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I think that I need to go through more of the old code esp  the src/pirvate-unity-2d stuff so I can understand more of how the libs where all being drawn together. ATM I have bo clue where I would even start on that with 3d. besides just looking at #import's and then reading there libs
<bobweaver> maybe there is a way to break the chain so to say
<bobweaver> after I learn that maybe I will have a much better understanding of how unity as a whole is geared , and not just reading dash/* ect for unity 3d as I see that it is importing libs I just do not know what some of these libs do Or even how I can use them
<bobweaver> I think that that right there is super impoant if I want to learn how to design anything in unity 3d. But I could be wrong.  There is no book called "How to become a unity developer " :)
<bobweaver> or even better "How to become a unity developer for dummies "  though them books are junk anyways. maybe there is book for that but it is about gaming platform :)
<bobweaver> of to learn thanks all
<mhall119> mhr3: bschaefer: ^^ any chance someone from the Unity team could spare an hour and to a hangout/classroom session on this?  Seems it would help more than just the TV devs, but also anybody interested in contributing to Unity
<mhall119> an ubuntuonair.com session with screen sharing would be fantastic
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I would be there shit bro I would call into work
<bobweaver> woops sorry about lang
<bobweaver> got excited
<Klap-in> bobweaver :)
<bschaefer> mhall119, sorry, was on lunch
<bschaefer> mhall119, hmm when would this hangout session be?
<bschaefer> bobweaver, and how to become one? Fix bugs :)
<mhall119> bschaefer: any time, any day
<bschaefer> mhall119, cool, well I could, or I could help find someone else as I don't have a webcam
<mhall119> bschaefer: we need to get you a webcam
<bschaefer> mhall119, well I could possibly go out and find one out in the world
<mhall119> there's this little place called "amazon.com" on the interwebs
<bschaefer> o there is...that is right...and they have all my info...interesting...
 * bschaefer goes to browse through the dash
<mhall119> OMG! product listings that are relevant to your search terms! Oh the Humanity!
<bregma> the question is, do we want bschaefer on a webcam or will that frighten too many prospective developers?
<bregma> think of the children
<mhall119> bregma: the internet has seen worse, the entire Canonical Community team was on camera for 24 hours
<bregma> explain why my internet was down at the time
<mhall119> I believe several ISPs and at least 2 foreign governments shut down access because of it
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<bschaefer> mhall119, bregma yes, think of them
<bschaefer> are you volunteering bregma haha?
<bregma> I don't have a webcam and I'm not going to get one
 * bregma stick out his tongue
<bregma> the last thinh I want is for my daughter to start using it while online
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> well that makes sense
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-07
<didrocks> pstolowski: hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/bump_changelog/+merge/138658
<pstolowski> didrocks: approved
<didrocks> pstolowski: thanks! in the future, can you tihnk about those when you bump downstreams, please? :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: not sure if the inline packaging was before or after
<pstolowski> didrocks: sure, will do
<didrocks> pstolowski: thanks! one more thing, can you default the headless tests to on by default?
<pstolowski> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-video/new_packaging/+merge/138663
<didrocks> sorry it took that long :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: ah, cool, np.
<MCR1> duflu: duflu: When I start Ubuntu, I now have a X as mousepointer, until I open Unsettings for example, which fixes it. Are you sure nBounding = 1 is not needed ?
<duflu> MCR1: Quite sure. Though compiz has plenty of other bugs. One of them might be triggered.
<duflu> And now I'm off for the weekend.
<duflu> Bye
<MCR1> bye
<MCR1> have a nice one...
<pstolowski> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/enable-headless/+merge/138694 pls
<didrocks> pstolowski: approved!
<pstolowski> didrocks: thx
<didrocks> yw :)
<kracekumar> I am currently try to create a github notifier, so looked in appindicator tut http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ under pygtk section, gtk event loop runs, but I couldn't get icon in the top indicator bar, would like to get links/documentation
<freedomrun> is there a way to enable minimise on click function in ubuntu 12.10 Unity??!
<Jswing> freedomrun, yep http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/how-to-minimizemaximize-apps-to-unity-launcher but keep in mind it's not supported by ubuntu developpers
<freedomrun> Jswing, thnx .. but is that for Unity available in 12.10 also?
<Jswing> I don't know
<Jswing> I just remembered seeing this on omgubuntu but I never actually tried it
<freedomrun> this would be a great mouse movement saver
<freedomrun> it is working in 12.04 very nice
<Kaldor> anyone know if this bug is going to be fixed in 12.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/924586
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 924586 in unity (Ubuntu) "custom background color breaks display of launcher icons if #000000 is used" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Hans> Kaldor, do you mean is it going to be backported?
<Kaldor> yep, indeed
<Hans> you can request a backport by filling the bug against the Ubuntu Backports Project
<Kaldor> ah, didn't know that
<Hans> more details can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Kaldor> thanks a bunch :)
<Kaldor> will do
<Hans> np
<Hans> wow. Stallman is really upset about amazon results.
<Hans> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<Kaldor> heh yep
<Kaldor> though as a user, I'd much prefer the shopping results in a separate lens
<Kaldor> creates clutter imo
<Hans> In my opinion the dash has major problems determining user intent.
<Kaldor> I still wish I had a way to disable the chameleon effect
<Kaldor> hence why the bug I mentioned bothers me
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-08
<ubuntu-tester> Hi people. Are some of Unity devs here?
<ubuntu-tester> Hi people. Are some of Unity devs here? I've come here with probably hundreds-times-answered question. How can I place Launcher panel along other sides of the screen (right, top and bottom)? Simple googling shows the answer: there's no such option yet. Advanced googling :) shows than a lot of people want it and even made a fork for bottom side placement. This situation really put me into frustration. Yesterday I've looked into the code (6.12.0), grep
<ubuntu-tester> Please get me right, I don't want to blame or whine, I want to understand design decisions, I'm a developer myself.
<black_puppydog> hey, anybody also having the problem that when you just hit the super key and want to launch the same application as last time from the dash you need to retype the application name or use the mouse?
<black_puppydog> it is really annoying, but i can't find a bug for that yet
<ubuntu-tester> black_puppydog: can't see it. Last app name stays in the input line
<black_puppydog> yes, but when i hit enter nothing happens
<black_puppydog> using quantal btw
<black_puppydog> so the use case is: hiw super, type "mon" (for system monitor in this example).
<ubuntu-tester> works for me, even partial name
<black_puppydog> monitor opens up, all is well. close monitor, hit super again, "mon" is still in the text field but pressing enter does nothing
<ubuntu-tester> quantal too
<ubuntu-tester> just tested on 'calc'
<black_puppydog> hmmm, then I am gonna go and look into that some time soon...
<black_puppydog> thanks man :)
<ubuntu-tester> my unity version 6.10.0-0ubuntu2
<black_puppydog> got it
<black_puppydog> it happens when the mouse is in the place where the dash pops up
<black_puppydog> in this case the second dash will have instant mouse contact (can see one item being selected) and get somewhat confused as it seems
<black_puppydog> and same unity version
<ubuntu-tester> yes, I can reproduce, but not every time
<ubuntu-tester> sometimes dash loses focus, sometimes not
<black_puppydog> hmm, i need to study for an exam, but this should get a bug report, right?
<ubuntu-tester> pass the exam first, then make report :)
<black_puppydog> good point :P
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-09
<yellabs-r2> Goede middag Jan
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-02
<Mirv> Saviq: ok this morning I've battled UI Toolkit to build (disabling tests + docs) and prepared now that qt5-beta2 is again usable, now with RC1 snapshot base + declarative. so the thing is that unity8 now starts \o/
<Mirv> in other news indicators seem broken (not visible), but crashes seem to be gone
<Mirv> meanwhile I'll take qt5-daily PPA into potential brokenness again by starting to build prepare final RC1 builds there
<Mirv> I've also some sort of problem that when the screen blanks, I don't get it lit anymore
<Saviq> Mirv, cool, we're at a sprint in London this week, so might not be responsive as usual
<Saviq> Mirv, we'll try and have a look
<mterry> kgunn, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-split-greeter
<Mirv> Saviq: aha, ok
<Mirv> greyback: if you have time, please check bug #1243665. I have a feeling that bug was already discussed at some point but my memory does not serve me well. now raised again as still seeing after some other crashers fixed.
<ubot5> bug 1243665 in qtubuntu "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243665
<greyback> Mirv: ok, will have a look
<Mirv> thanks. the current triaging would point it to be related to 20131120's Mir update
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong
<sil2100> mhr3: what's up?
<mhr3> sil2100, hey, we found an issue in zmqpp, we'll need to patch it
<sil2100> mhr3: sure, any links to the bug/patch?
<mhr3> sil2100, it's pretty small, but could use a patch in the distro asap
<mhr3> sil2100, i'll create bug/patch
<mhr3> sil2100, btw there's no -dbgsym pkg for zmqpp, shouldn't that be somewhere?
<seb128> mhr3, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156998048/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.zmqpp_3.2.0-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz has the reasaon
<seb128> "libzmqpp3 is already stripped, ignoring"
<mhr3> seb128, which just means it's using wrong flags
<mhr3> compiler flags that is
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, doesn't seem to be using -g
<mhr3> sil2100, seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6508718/ ?
<seb128> mhr3, that seems like it should do the trick, you might want to += though
<seb128> e.g append rather than override
<mhr3> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zmqpp/+bug/1256886
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256886 in zmqpp (Ubuntu) "[armhf] Crash because of SIGBUS" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pstolowski: guys so i had a deeper look at the dee-qt branch that i was trying to push to reuse some tests last week, and it really adds nothing of value so i've discarded it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok, that's a pitty
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pstolowski: it was testing things we already test in some other way, so no need to test the same thing twice
<tsdgeos> and i wrote the same thing twice
<tsdgeos> man i need more CocaCola :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: have you had time to package the rc1?
<tsdgeos> ah it's there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: started, while qt5-beta2 now has the previous snapshot stuff + hacked UI toolkit build from this morning so that unity8 runs again. mentioned to Savi_q in the morning too
<Mirv> crashes seem gone compared to beta, indicators broken at least (icons missing)
<tsdgeos> "good"
<tsdgeos> i guess :D
<sil2100> mhr3: do you have that patch/bug somewhere already?
<mhr3> [11:16] <mhr3> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zmqpp/+bug/1256886
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256886 in zmqpp (Ubuntu) "[armhf] Crash because of SIGBUS" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: can i get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/add_title_role_ng/+merge/197367 ? it's basically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/revision/22 but in the file that really matters :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, noooo
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i already added it in my branch that has the actual implementation of the new scops
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> soorry
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/hook-scopes-ng/view/head:/src/Unity/scopes-ng/scopes.cpp#L74
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so should i revert?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, let's wait a few minutes, see if ci merged it, and if it didn't, just disapprove it
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> didrocks, ping?
<mhr3> didrocks, do you know how do we run the arm builds?
<mhr3> didrocks, is it on actual arm hardware, or is it virtualized?
<didrocks> mhr3: it's arm hardware
<mhr3> didrocks, do you have any explanation for this: the zmqpp pkg we have built just fine on the arm builder, but if i try to build it on the phone itself, the tests (make check) crash with SIGBUS... why the difference?
<didrocks> mhr3: can it be an isolation issue?
<didrocks> like we are still in a chroot, even on real hw
<mhr3> didrocks, no, it was running without any restrictions
<mhr3> didrocks, well, it is possible to ignore sigbus and have kernel fix it for the app, by passing something to /proc/cpu/alignment, wonder if something's doing that
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't really have any idea TBH :/
<mhr3> didrocks, you can imagine that it's pretty nasty, tests pass but when we try to use the pkg, it suddenly doesn't work
<didrocks> indeed :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/theme-quicklist/+merge/181223
<mhr3> didrocks, so any idea who'd know more about this?
<didrocks> mhr3: you should try on #webops, they know more about soyuz and than anyone else
<didrocks> and they can help in knowing the diff in arm hw
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, how are you?
<mhr3> sil2100, can you push the button pls?
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity-scopes-shell-daily-custom/+request-builds
<sil2100> mhr3: wait for iiit...
<mhr3> sil2100, wooo!
<sil2100> mhr3: ...it's pressed? ;)
<mhr3> yep, buildling
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i thought we added variantconversions.cpp/h to dee-qt so we could use it from somewhere else, am i right?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but then we forgot to install the header?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, DeeListModel::VariantForData() iirc
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> righto
<tsdgeos> sorry bout that
<mhr3> np
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_deeqt_conversion/+merge/197414
<mhr3> tsdgeos, looks fine, is it already including deelistmodel?
<tsdgeos> yep
<mhr3> k, approved
<Saviq> didrocks, in London, wassup?
<didrocks> Saviq: I think you already have it, but do you have any news on the 2 bugs:
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1253810
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253810 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Messages in Incoming not always display the correct date and content" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1256061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256061 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "clock forcefully switches from 24h to 12h AM/PM format once the panel clock is loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> didrocks, no, dednick's back next week, that's probably the earliest someone will look at those
<didrocks> for which one?
<didrocks> the second or first?
<Saviq> didrocks, both
<didrocks> Saviq: argh, let me check something then
<mhr3> sil2100, still here?
<mhr3> one more rebuild pls
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity-scopes-shell-daily-custom/+request-builds
<mhr3> didrocks, or if you could ^
<sil2100> mhr3: clicking!
<Saviq> mhr3, did you find out what the python:any thing was?
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, someone in ubuntu-devel thought it's broken deps somewhere when you do upgrade from the trusty snapshot to current trusty
<mhr3> Saviq, but haven't heard anything more than that
<mhr3> mhall119, ping?
<mhr3> mhall119, is there a place where we can push in-progress documentation for the new scopes?
<mhall119> mhr3: there can be, but there isn't yet
<mhall119> mhr3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/ currently only has 13.10, but I can make a 14.04 and start putting docs in there
<mhr3> mhall119, we have docs in doxygen now though, so maybe some changes would be needed?
<mhall119> ugh, yeah....
<mhall119> I'll have to make another parser script :(
<mhr3> mhall119, but anyway, yea, sounds good, how would we go about this? we'd want it to be updated very frequently at this point though
<mhall119> mhr3: I'll be working on an API to feed docs into it, which we can eventually integrate with CI, but for now it's manually done by me
<greyback> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510327/
<mhall119> mhr3: where can I get the new docs from?
<mhr3> mhall119, lp:unity-scopes-api
<mhr3> make will build them in doc
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> bugger, missind build deps, what do I need installed?
<mhr3> mhall119, and perhaps don't link to it just yet from the official page? we'll just pass the direct url to interested people
<mhr3> mhall119, trusty
<mhall119> :/
<mhr3> mhall119, you could just install the built doc pkg i guess?
<mhall119> I suppose, but where can I get it if I'm still on Saucy?
<mhr3> mhhttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libunity-scopes-doc_0.1%2B14.04.20131127-0ubuntu1_all.deb
 * mhall119 says "still" like it hasn't been just over a month since it was released
<mhr3> mhall119, exactly, what have you been doing for the past month? :P
<mhall119> I know, I'm such a luddite
<mhr3> mhall119, if you just grab that .deb you can install it with dpkg -i
<mhr3> mhall119, or just unzip it...
<mhr3> also a possibility
<mhall119> that's what I did
<mhall119> are these C or C++?
<didrocks> kgunn: Saviq: FYI regression in bug #1257000 will block image promotion
<ubot5> bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257000
<mhr3> mhall119, c++
<mhr3> mhall119, once it's online, can you paste the url?
<Saviq> davmor2, ping
<mhall119> mhr3: it'll be probably a few days
<mhall119> mhr3: if you want it online sooner, I can copy the doxygen files into somewhere they can be served as static files
<mhall119> mhr3: is C going to be supported in the new API?
<mhr3> mhall119, no
<mhr3> mhall119, talked to thomas, he'd prefer if the static pages were somewhere asap
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> mhr3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/
<mhr3> mhall119, awesome, thx, will probably ping you a couple of times during this week to update it :)
<mhall119> sure
<davmor2> Saviq: pong
<mhr3> robru, ping?
<robru> mhr3, hey
<robru> mhr3, i pinged sil2100 about that recipe build, neither of us understand the failures.
<mhr3> robru, hey, would need another rebuild :)
<mhr3> oh?
 * mhr3 checks
<mhr3> robru, you mean the unity8 one?
<robru> mhr3, yeah
<robru> mhr3, which one do you need rebuilt?
<mhr3> :/ thought i have a patch for something, but apparently i don't
<mhr3> oh and maybe i do have a fix
<fginther> Saviq, are you still around?
<mhr3> robru, ok, if you could pls - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity-scopes-shell-daily-custom/+request-builds
<mhr3> hopefully i didn't break it too much with the branch overwrite
<robru> mhr3, ok, done
<robru> mhr3, are you not in ~ubuntu-unity team? why don't you have permission to build the recipe?
<mhr3> robru, btw you're not getting any lp timeouts when doing it?
<robru> mhr3, yeah, i get tons, but i just keep hitting reload until it works
<mhr3> robru, nope, it's only you guys there
<robru> mhr3, does anybody else need to build this recipe? can i change it's ownership to just you?
<mhr3> was talking to didier about it, but he didn't want to add me to the team
<robru> mhr3, or i guess it needs that team to get into the PPA...
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> it would fail to upload if i owned it
<robru> mhr3, darn. can't imagine why didier would have a problem with you in the team...
<mhr3> i'm not ubuntu developer
<robru> mhr3, either am i ;-)
<mhr3> then didier just doesn't trust me
<robru> mhr3, bizarre. sorry!
<mhr3> meh, at least i get to annoy you guys :P
<robru> mhr3, yay! extra work for me!
<mhr3> hopefully we'll merge stuff into distro soonish, and then we won't need the ppa
<robru> mhr3, sounds good
<mhr3> but might take a week or so... until then i'll continue bothering from time to time :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-03
<tsdgeos> mterry: so basically you can do stuff like
<tsdgeos>         lvwph = dynamic_cast<ListViewWithPageHeader*>(view->rootObject()->findChild<QQuickFlickable*>());
<tsdgeos> and get stuff from the qml view
<tsdgeos> where view is a QQuickView
<tsdgeos> see listviewwithpageheadertestsectionexternalmodel.cpp
<tsdgeos> yay for short names \o/
<mterry> tsdgeos, yup, makes sense.  Awesome, thanks
<mterry> heh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, v
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1208833
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208833 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "popover triangle is misplaced" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> ok, note added
<tsdgeos> Mirv: since we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256235 for the layout test and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1217331 says the only thing missing is layout tests, shall we just close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1217331 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layout tests failing in ui-toolkit when building against Qt 5.2" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1217331 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ui-toolkit fails some tests against Qt 5.1.1" [High,In progress]
<kgunn> davmor2: wrt https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> davmor2: curious...is there a reason its thot to be unity8 vs dialer app ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, closing
<Mirv> now just the docs fail to build, in theory, but zsombor has also identified a lot of X11 tests are failing which just don't show in buildd bulds
<greyback> mzanetti: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-appstore-developers@lists.launchpad.net/msg00431.html
<kgunn> greyback: ...after re-reading, could this one be unity-mir ? https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> kgunn: possibly yes. Will take a look
<sil2100> pete-woods: ping
<sil2100> tedg: group ping
<tedg> sil2100, Are you calling me fat?
<sil2100> Noo~! Dammit ;) Just group pinging you guys
<sil2100> pete-woods, tedg: did you have any progress on the HUD crash fix during unity8 tests?
<tedg> sil2100, I wasn't looking into it, I think that pete-woods was, but he's in a meeting right now.
<sil2100> tedg: ok, thanks
<sil2100> I'll be continuously poking him then
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, how is London? did you have a good trip there?
<seb128> tedg, I've opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sync/+bug/1255719 for you, would be nice if you could have a look if you some time for hacking this week
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255719 in indicator-sync (Ubuntu) "Upstart job keeps respawing indicator-sync on the greeter" [High,New]
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, nothing too exciting.  And I slept last night, so all is good :-)
<charles_> indicator-sync on the greeter...?
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I saw that.
<tedg> seb128, We just need to ensure it doesn't start
<seb128> charles, hey
<seb128> charles, tedg didn't make the upstart job enough smart enough to know where to start the indicators
<tedg> seb128, We also need to get charles to update the sync indicator to gmenu.  He loves it so much.
<seb128> charles, so upstart goes "oh, indicator-loading, let's start indicator-sync" ... the indicator wait a bit and exit because no listener and libindicator ... upstart goes "oh, it exited, let's restart it"
<tedg> We also need to set restart limits.
<seb128> tedg, well, we need a way to make those jobs only start indicators when they have a profile
<seb128> tedg, like maybe we need "on indicator-loading and session-type=desktop|phone"
<seb128> it doesn't make sense to start things to have them to exit
<tedg> seb128, Sure, I've talked with the Unity8 folks about that.  And they're just not ready to start dealing with emitting that type of signal.
<tedg> seb128, It'd be nice if when you plugged in a monitor to your phone things started and stopped.
<tedg> seb128, I'm at the point of "we'll add it in 14.10" on that.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well as long as we don't try to respawn thing for ever I'm fine with whatever solution you come with
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ping
<nic-doffay> kgunn, ey
<kgunn> nic-doffay: hey...we got a few regressions, so i just need to spread the love :)
<kgunn> nic-doffay: would you mind looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1256061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256061 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "clock forcefully switches from 24h to 12h AM/PM format once the panel clock is loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nic-doffay> kgunn, yeah sure
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ta
<sil2100> pete-woods: ping^2
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<seb128> sil2100, unity-voices looks fine for NEW
<seb128> -s
<sil2100> seb128: \o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<seb128> yw
<davmor2> kgunn, Saviq: the reason for assuming unity8 over the dialer app is the app is opening in the background on the apps page but not being displayed on the welcome screen as expected.  If I have the phone unlocked the app opens as expected.
<davmor2> kgunn, Saviq: In image 35 pre the new unity8 stack it worked for me as expected but then didn't in the new unity8 stack.  So those two elements combined made us assume unity8 over the dialer app.  I hope that clears that up nicely
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi
<tedg> seb128, Where does lightdm put its upstart logs?
<kgunn> greyback: ^^ related to bug i asked about earlier
<seb128> tedg, it's mentioned in my bug report ;-)
<seb128> tedg, /var/lib/lightdm/.cache/upstart/
<seb128> tedg, that's the userdir
<sil2100> pete-woods: hello! Any progress on the hud-service crasher?
<seb128> tedg, the dir is not accessible to your user so you can't tab complete on filenames or browse it
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm trying out this branch at the minute https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/maybe-help-with-bug-1253676/+merge/197467
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, that was my problem, addiction to tab complete :-)
<sil2100> pete-woods: looks promising
<sil2100> pete-woods: keep us up to date on how this goes :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<pete-woods> sil2100: you don't by any chance have a way to reproduce this locally do you?
<greyback> davmor2: it would help me a lot if you could attach the ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1257000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> pete-woods: I didn't try yet, I guess flashing the latest image and running unity8 AP tests should not result in a HUD crash (a crash file) - would have to charge up my phone, since it's dead right now ;)
<davmor2> greyback: give me 20 minutes I'll set 42 back up repeat the steps and grab the log.
<seb128> tedg, btw the indicators have error about failing to contact services etc in there, I wonder if they are spawned correctly or in right order
<seb128> tedg, e.g
<seb128> Indicator-Power-Message: exiting: service couldn't acquire or lost ownership of busname
<seb128> quite a bunch of thoses in the log
<seb128> charles, ^^
<seb128> ^
<seb128> hum, which is ^ composition not working on my trusty
 * tedg is wondering if it's good to be on the same timezone as seb128
<tedg> I bet it's killing dbus?
<tedg> Or perhaps us not listening for sigterm.
<charles> seb128, could you open a ticket for that, normal prio, and assign it to me
<seb128> charles, sure
<charles> ty
<seb128> charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1257251 ... not sure if we should open bugs for each indicators, they all seem to have issues with that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257251 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) ""exiting: service couldn't acquire or lost ownership of busname" errors on the greeter logs" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> charles, btw not sure if you saw but I opened some bugs for you last week as well
<charles> seb128: if you mean many have error messages similar to that one, we can add also-affects to 1257251
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok
<charles> if the error messages differ much, it might be better to open other tickets for them
<seb128> they have both, it seems like "bus is not ready/go away while indicator is running" issues
<charles> seb128: yes, thanks for the other tickets. :)
<seb128> they might come down to a "the bus is closing before indicators stop" or something
<seb128> charles, yw ;-)
<greyback> davmor2: oh it's not that critical, I'm sure I can make it too. I asked just in case you still had the log around
<seb128> charles, it was fun chasing down why telepathy-mission-control was segfaulting on the greeter for me, it turn out to be spawned through indicator-datetime->eds->goa->telepathy, and the segfault was in an error pathcode due to apparmor profile not adapted to the greeter
<charles> fffff
<seb128> that's what made me see the other indicator errors and the sync respawning btw ;-)
<davmor2> greyback: no I reinstall image 35 to ensure the bug wasn't there before this latest unity8 landed, it is however currently flashing and only take 2-3 minutes to reproduce the issue and grab the log
<charles> seb128, that should resolve itself after the new greeter code bits land in indicator-datetime
<charles> seb128: indicator-datetime will check to see if it's running in the greeter, and follow a different path for getting appointments/locations
<seb128> great!
<charles> it'll behave kind of like the background image does now in the greeter
<charles> ie, when you switch the selected user in the greeter, those things will change
<seb128> ok
<seb128> more accountsservice use I guess?
<charles> and, to the point of this bug, and it'll pull from an accountsservice instead of querying EDS
<charles> seb128: right
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> charles, thanks for the update ;-)
<seb128> on that note, lunch time here!
<seb128> bbiab
<charles> :)
<davmor2> greyback: log added
<greyback> davmor2: appreciated, thank you
<davmor2> greyback: no worries
<sil2100> pete-woods: did you manage to get this fix tested?
<pete-woods> sil2100: I've managed to reproduce it, I just need to narrow down exactly what's causing it
<larsu> is there a ppa that I can get qt 5.2 from? Apparently it breaks gsettings-qt
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/
<tsdgeos> larsu: ↑↑↑
<larsu> tsdgeos: thank you very much :)
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, any idea if something similar exists yet: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-24799
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: we do have something like that in our tests
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: do you need it for runtime?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> ./utils/modules/Unity/Test/testutil.cpp:35:TestUtil::isInstanceOf(QObject *obj, QString name) in unity8
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, fyi ended up doing this: typeof model.setProperty !== "function"
<tsdgeos> cool
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, thanks for the tip :P
<larsu> mardy: do you want to fix qqmlpropertymap again? :P https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-35233
<seb128> Mirv, ^ blocker for 5.2 btw
<larsu> reading from the map in a js function works fine, but binding keys to properties gives a warning about [undefined] properties
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/172583
<pete-woods> sil2100: still not managed to fix this HUD bug, have drafted some more help in
<mardy> larsu: cool ;-)
<mardy> larsu: do you already have some hints about what changed?
<larsu> mardy: no - I was hoping you have more of an insight into the changes in qt
<mardy> larsu: I don't, but I can check if I find something obvious
 * mardy runs git log... :-)
<mardy> larsu: so, there have been no changes to qqmlpropertymap.cpp (other than documentation)
<mardy> larsu: it could be that something changed in the QMetaObject stuff, though
<larsu> mardy: or the property caching?!
<mardy> larsu: nope, I checked that one as well: no changes
<mardy> larsu: ah, QQmlOpenMetaObject!
<larsu> mardy: ah. propertymap inherits from that, right?
 * larsu vaguely remembers
<mardy> larsu: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/commit/7b1a8fa821ef5bac4ecad91be7f0e62809e80a12
<larsu> mardy: ah, he basically reverted your fix...
<larsu> mardy: do you know Simon?
<mardy> larsu: not personally, I think he's "tronical" in IRC
<mardy> yep, tronical
<larsu> mardy: would you mind talking to him about a fix?
<larsu> mardy: you have more insight into this issue
<mardy> larsu: sure, I'll try to ping him now
<larsu> thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, it needed the third set of eyes ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dude, what concert?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no problem
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's technically not a concert i guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, have fun :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you don't get twice per diem then ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: kavinsky it's a french dj-ish
<tsdgeos> http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/event/76519?brand=koko if it loads
<tsdgeos> already payed for the concert ;-)
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks!
<mhr3_> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3_: pong!
<mhr3_> sil2100, hey, could you update the description on the daily-build-next ppa? i have written down instructions on how to use it
<mhr3_> will pastebin it
<sil2100> mhr3_: sure, but I'll have to keep parts of the current description as well
<mhr3_> sure
<mhr3_> sil2100, https://pastebin.canonical.com/101401/
<cwayne_> davidcalle, ping
<davidcalle> cwayne_, pong
<sil2100> mhr3_: updated
<mhr3_> sil2100, thx
<cwayne_> davidcalle, hey!  I was wondering, would it be possible to have a master scope that ALWAYS shows certain sub-scopes?
<sil2100> pete-woods: btw. unity-voice is in the archive now if anything
<cwayne_> like could we make a master scope that always showed weather and foursquare for example
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any thoughts on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1256061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256061 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "clock forcefully switches from 24h to 12h AM/PM format once the panel clock is loaded" [High,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> cwayne_, yes if they are client side scopes (you just need to move them around in the right /usr/share/unity/scopes/*master/ folder), if they are server side, they arrive with a "*master*-" prefix, that puts them at the right place (set in the "master" field in .scope files).
<cwayne_> davidcalle, so is that master- prefix on the server-side ones not changable?
<davidcalle> cwayne_, you can change it, but if you do that it will change for everyone :P
<cwayne_> davidcalle, that's what i was afraid of :)
<cwayne_> davidcalle, is all the server-side stuff open source?  if i wanted to, could i theoretically set up my own smartscope server and have stuff like that changed?
<davidcalle> cwayne_, the specs are available : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartScopes1304Spec , but not the code AFAIK.
<pete-woods> sil2100: awesome, thanks, just need to do a MIR for it now, that's the last barrier to the major refactoring work
<cwayne_> davidcalle, hmm, ok, thanks
<cwayne_> ssweeny, ^
<davidcalle> cwayne_, yeah, I know :) np
<ssweeny> hmm
<karni> Who can hint me on different preview types? i.e. UNITY_PREVIEW(unity_generic_preview_new(..)) would be the generic one.
<karni> Where could I find more preview types that would suit my needs?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-04
<mzanetti> tedg: tsdgeos says not fixable
<tsdgeos> well it's not that it's not fixable
<mzanetti> properly, that is
<tsdgeos> it's that it's "not nice to do"
<tsdgeos> basically Qt.openUrlExternally is "sync"
<tsdgeos> and our stuff isn't
<tsdgeos> so it's not easy to map one to the other
<sil2100> pete-woods: hello! Any progress on the HUD crasher? :)
<tedg> tsdgeos, Put it in a loop
<tedg> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> tedg: that's not an acceptable workaround for the issue mzanetti is having
<tedg> mzanetti, So one thing you could do is use the library directly instead of through Qt.  Then you could handle the async.
<mzanetti> tedg: yeah... but this all seems like workarounds for pushing the actual issue from one corner to the other
<mzanetti> tedg: we really should just get rid of that version number in appids
<mzanetti> everywhere
<mzanetti> it's just useless
<mzanetti> and causes pain whenever a line of code contains the word "appId"
<tsdgeos> +1
<pete-woods> sil2100: I think so, just testing out the fix now
<sil2100> pete-woods: awesome! Keep us updated :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: will do -  sorry this has taken so long
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks!
<Wellark_> sil2100: hi! we have to cancel the first autolading for hud as it would have failed on the unit testing
<Wellark_> sil2100: now everything should be in place
<Wellark_> and just waiting for jenkins to pick up the autolanding task
<pete-woods> pstolowski: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6519096/
<pstolowski> pete-woods, thx
<Wellark> sil2100: merged.
<tsdgeos> larsu: can we set to invalid in unity8 for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1239394 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239394 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_item_get_attribute_value()" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> larsu: i.e. was it a pure qmenumodel bug? or needs unity8 stuff?
<tsdgeos> or no idea :D
<larsu> tsdgeos: I'm pretty sure that this was a pure qmenumodel bug. I'll mark the unity8 part as invalid
<tsdgeos> tx
<pete-woods> sil2100: I've tested the a freshly flashed phone with the new HUD and the unity8 autopilot tests now, and we aren't having crashes any more
<pete-woods> sil2100: so we really just need to land new release now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, retrigger? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1255452/+merge/196913
<tsdgeos> Cimi: done!
<mhr3_> mzanetti, ping?
<Mirv> somehow btw the python:any (>= 2.7) dependency in unity8 breaks recipe builds in Launchpad https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+recipebuild/599182
<Mirv> I'm not really sure if something needs to be done about it, but it means manual uploads are needed
<mhr3_> sil2100, when will daily releases work again?
<sil2100> mhr3_: hello! Define what you mean by 'daily releases' ;)
<mhr3_> sil2100, trunk snapshots getting into distro
<mhr3_> sil2100, and yea, hi :)
<sil2100> mhr3_: my understanding is that management didn't like it how it was working (due to Ubuntu Touch and lack of CI infra for touch testing) and we will now be using Landing Asks until the new CI vision is done
<sil2100> Which will take a long time I guess
<sil2100> I personally thought daily-releases were working ok
<mhr3_> oh?
<mhr3_> that's indeed news for me
<mhr3_> i thought that isn't changing for now
<sil2100> So if you want to release a component, please add it to the Landing Asks and we'll release it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, moar
<tsdgeos> done!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, seems to work though
<tsdgeos> the other branches are not failing in this test case either
<tsdgeos> so can't really know if its getting fixed by this or we're just in a lucky streak ;D
<tsdgeos> but anyway, if next succeeds we can merge it and hope it is indeed the fix :-)
<mhr3_> sil2100, oh, one more thing
<mhr3_> sil2100, could you update the description of daily-build-next a little
<mhr3_> sil2100, just add:
<mhr3_> Make sure you have proper environment set so upstart recognizes it (login as phablet user using `su - phablet` or ssh in)
<mhr3_> before the
<mhr3_> $ /sbin/initctl stop unity8
<sil2100> mhr3_: sure, let me do that
<tsdgeos> fwiw i tried using clang to build unity8 and the new clang is too sybarite with it's c++11 implementation and fails to compile Qt5 stuff :D
<tsdgeos> which has been fixed in Qt5 git
<hallyn> mhr3_: hi - my dash suddenly stopped giving me any results last night.  si there some cache which could be corrupt which i can clearn out?
<seb128> hallyn, is that trusty? is it empty even for the different lenses?
<hallyn> seb128: it's saucy, but yes empty for every lens
<seb128> no apport file/report?
<hallyn> i had tried installing the open-weather-map and yahoo-stockquote scopes, that was wheni noticed
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> oh, maybe.  :)
<davidcalle> hallyn, hi, no need to install these :) They are available by default. In any case, they shouldn't break the Dash.
<davidcalle> mhr3_, seb128, the Home Dash package (intentionally ) conflict with these. So, hallyn has probably no more unity-scope-home.
<seb128> davidcalle, should that make the other lenses not work?
<seb128> hallyn, but yeah, check what davidcalle said
<davidcalle> seb128, unity-scope-home deals defines all the other dash views.
<davidcalle> hallyn, try reinstalling unity-scope-home. And if you want to try yahoostock and openweathermap, try queries like : "stock:goog", or "weather:paris", they work OOTB.
<seb128> davidcalle, thanks for helping ;-)
<davidcalle> seb128, np, these packages staying in the archive are not a great solution. The relationships should be changed, to avoid these missing unity-scope-home cases, what would you suggest?
<seb128> davidcalle, why are the packages staying in the archive? should we get them deleted?
<hallyn> seb128: (got called away) apport hasn't been coming up, but /var/crash has _usr_lib_gnome-user-share_gnome-user-share.1000.crash
<hallyn> re-installing unity-scope-home
<seb128> hallyn, yeah, forget about that, it's probably just unity-scope-home missing
<hallyn> yay i have results :)
<seb128> "just"
<hallyn> thanks guys
<seb128> yw
<hallyn> so how do i trigger things like stocks or weather?
<seb128> next time you install something, check the "to be removed" list before acking the install
<seb128> hallyn, see what davidcalle from 8 minutes back in the log
<hallyn> seb128: i think i may have typed -y, bc i've been doing it so much for some tests i need to script
<hallyn> ah, thanks davidcalle
<hallyn> is there a list of such prefixes?
<davidcalle> seb128, the use case was for people wanting to have dash sources without using the scopes server. I guess that can be a PPA use case, to avoid blowing up the Dash with a Software Center click.
<davidcalle> hallyn, not right now, but there will be one soon.
<hallyn> cool.
<davidcalle> seb128, so, I can make a list of what needs to go. Is there any bug filing work to do for removing packages ?
<hallyn> eh, long as i'm here - is there any sort of powertools set for things like windows grouping?  (used to exist under compiz extensions)
<seb128> davidcalle, it's basically "open a bug with the list of packages and the reason and subscribe ubuntu-archive"
<seb128> davidcalle, then make the bug validated by somebody in the unity team, e.g mhr3 or didrocks
<davidcalle> seb128, ok, will do
<seb128> davidcalle, thanks
<davidcalle> seb128, ty
<mhr3__> see that got solved already
<Cimi> tsdgeos, another green light
<tsdgeos> ok, let's get it in
<tsdgeos> and see if it comes back or not
<alesage> Saviq ping
<mhr3__> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/hook-scopes-ng/+merge/196608
<Saviq> alesage, hey, I'm not yet sure what is it with your branch :/
<Saviq> alesage, I can reproduce it locally though
<Saviq> alesage, I *think* unity8 just crashes on startup, and your changes somehow make it happen more
<alesage> Saviq hmmm
<alesage> is bummer
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what do you pass to slow down QML animations again?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, qmlscene --slow-animations
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cheers!
<alesage> Saviq not sure how to help--I do see issues on occasion starting/stopping Unity8, seem to depend on "sleep" state
<Saviq> alesage, yeah, nw, we'll get there
<alesage> Saviq, ok lemme know if I can help :)
<mhr3__> mhall119, ping? could you update the static scopes docs?
<mhr3__> i can mail you zipped doc folder if you want
<mhall119> mhr3: that would work, or give me a link to download them
<mhr3> mhall119, arm deb good enough for you? :)
<mhr3> mhall119, if so http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scopes-api-trusty-armhf-ci/51/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<mhall119> that's not a deb
<mhr3> inside
<sil2100> Saviq: hello!
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm... the bug LP: #1257000 - greyback said that he can do a workaround hackish fix for that, but you weren't a fan
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257000
<sil2100> Saviq: it's one of the current blockers in our images, you think we could do the hackish fix for now to get it working and then fix it properly? (with unity-mir etc.)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: he's not at his computer at the moment
<Saviq> sil2100, the real fix is a relatively trivial now anyway
<Saviq> -now
<Saviq> sil2100, so I'd rather push for the real fix
<Saviq> sil2100, in upstart-app-launch
<Saviq> sil2100, I don't think we actually need changes in unity-mir, will we greyback?
<greyback> Saviq: small changes
<Saviq> tedg, could we get a fix for ↑↑ soon-ish? (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257000)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257000 in Unity 8 "Regression: Maguro receiving calls fails to open dailer app" [High,Confirmed]
<greyback> Saviq: ted needs to add a new sync signal/method to upstart-app-launch that's fired before app launch. unity-mir will need to listen for that
<Saviq> greyback, doesn't it listen already to the async one?
<Saviq> greyback, so we need to add a sync one - so basically a name change
<tedg> This is the sync startup message?
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<tedg> Uhm, so it's not hard as much as a scheduling problem.
<tedg> I'll grab thostr_ after he gets out of this meeting.
<Saviq> tedg, thanks
<greyback> Saviq: we also need a post-execution signal to get the correct PID for the launched process. We were using that one
<tedg> For a quick workaround we could just put a sleep in app startup to ensure they're always after the message ;-)
<Saviq> tedg, yes, which is something we ideally wouldn't do
<thostr_> greyback: Saviq: ted will work tomorrow on the upstart thingie
<Saviq> thostr_, great, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑↑
<sil2100> Saviq: looking! One moment
<sil2100> thostr_: hello! We have another big problem with HUD: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1257861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257861 in Unity HUD "HUD lp:hud trunk FTBFS on arm64" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> thostr_: we did a re-run but the test is still failing
<sil2100> thostr_: and only for arm64 - and it's blocking -proposed migration
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, backtracking now
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks guys! If the fix is more or less trivial and we'll be able to get it working around tomorrow, then +1
<sil2100> pete-woods1: hello! In case thostr_ would miss this ping, could you and/or Ted take a look at this in some free cycles? It's blocking proposed migration of hud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1257861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257861 in Unity HUD "HUD lp:hud trunk FTBFS on arm64" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> Thank you :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-05
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: FYI qt5-beta2 now has a good set of final RC1 packages, plus a bunch of rebuilds. but I've also bumped into several fails to builds in packages and filed qt5.2 tagged bugs for them.
<tsdgeos> nice! tx
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: in other news I won't be around tomorrow because of independence day, but the qt5-beta2 PPA should be in good enough shape to play around for a while again
<Mirv> indicators are back for example, for whatever reasons. one main problem seems to be that power button does not unblank the display if it goes blank
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you think it's worth a bug report?
<mhr3_> mzanetti, lp:~unity-team/unity-scope-onlinemusic/use-new-api
<Mirv> tsdgeos: probably, but I don't just know against what. nothing seems to crash and unity8 is still running.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'd put it against unity8
<tsdgeos> and then we can see if we can bounce it to someone else
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> bug #1258064
<ubot5> bug 1258064 in Unity 8 "After screen blanks unable to unblank on Qt 5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258064
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/158332647/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.unity-api_1%3A7.80.4%2B14.04.20131126.2-0~113~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<greyback> dandrader: you need to merge lp~afrantzis/platform-api/initialize-mir-surface-parameters-output-id/ into lp:platform-api and install it
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you broke category collapsing!
 * Cimi hides
<Cimi> tsdgeos, really?
<tsdgeos> with the base renderer stuff
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think I passed all the properties
<Cimi> I triple checked
<tsdgeos> it's bad we also don't have a test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, who did the review? :P
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti :D
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> i'm on it
<Cimi> I'm coming to the office now, had cough and took medicines this morning
<mzanetti> I really tested it and it was working fine
<Cimi> I did too
<tsdgeos> let's see how can i get it to work again
<mzanetti> probably some combination with something else landing at the same time
<Cimi> mzanetti, might have been Domino's pizza too
<Cimi> and you eating it
<Cimi> made the world collapse
<mzanetti> hmm... unlikely this landed before I got the pizza
<tsdgeos> ok, got it :D
<tsdgeos> damn, i'll need to do a test now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, click on the header of the category and see if it expands no? :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that actually works
<tsdgeos> it's the collapsing that fails :D
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> it's not that hard
<Cimi> ah
<tsdgeos> it's just extra work
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/broken_collapse/+merge/197844 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so filter can be set both ways?
<tsdgeos> yes
<Cimi> mmm how do we deal with those?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is there a way to set some sort of alias?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, btw my branch failed at the auto landing time :p
<tsdgeos> i saw
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/
<greyback> dandrader: lp:~gerboland/+junk/qpa-mirserver-plugin-rename
<dandrader> greyback, gonna need to tweak the client qpa as well as it seems to hard code created windows to be fullscreen with a 64 pixels margin at the top
<dandrader> hardcoded
<greyback> dandrader: darn. That's correct.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.2
<greyback> dandrader: do you really need to though? I've no problem with fullscreen surfaces (we can remove the fake panel bit)
<dandrader> greyback, well, it won't make for a nice demo if the client window is fullscreen
<dandrader> greyback, ie., we won't be able to move it around the desktop area, etc
<greyback> dandrader: if we can scale the window, it could be ok for demo
<greyback> dandrader: but yeah, it should not be hard to hack qtubuntu to grab the requested window size from Qt, and ask Mir for the correctly sized surface
<greyback> it's only fullscreen now as we had no surface resizing, so if an app wanted to switch to fullscreen, we had a problem
<greyback> but we have surface resizing now, so we need to fix up qtubuntu more properly
<sil2100> Saviq, greyback: hi guys! Any progress with the dialer-app issue during incomming calls? ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: i think racarr determined it to be a platformapi bug yesterday late
<sil2100> kgunn: do you know if this is close to be fixed?
<greyback> sil2100: tedg working on it now. Once he's got code up, I'll have to patch unity-mir to support his change
<sil2100> greyback: excellent!
<sil2100> greyback: please give me a sign once all the bits are there ;)
<sil2100> We'd like to get rid of this blocker
<greyback> sil2100: will do
<sil2100> Thank you
<sil2100> greyback: just to double check - what components will have to be released to get this fixed?
<greyback> sil2100: upstart-app-launch and unity-mir
<sil2100> Just those 2? Coolio
<greyback> sil2100: hopefully yeah.
<greyback> need to test fix before am certain
<mhr3__> Saviq, so lp:unity-scopes-api, lp:~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/hook-scopes-ng,  lp:~unity-team/unity-scope-onlinemusic/use-new-api/
<mhr3__> Saviq, bzr bd-ing all of them should work
<Saviq> mhr3__, cool, will try and get that soon
<mhr3__> Saviq, then just UNITY_FORCE_NEW_SCOPES=1 unity8
<mhr3__> or lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/enable-teasing-locked-phone/+merge/197874
<tvoss> Saviq, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/replace_get_env_with_thread_safe_variant/+merge/195037
<Saviq> tvoss, cheers
<sil2100> tedg: hello! How's the upstart-app-launch fix going? Any news? :)
<tedg> sil2100, In progress
<tedg> It's kinda non-trivial.  It's not a fix, it's adding a new handshaking between Unity and Upstart.
<karni> Saviq: You know if your "Added music preview." is already in trusty-proposed or other image?
<karni> Saviq: FTR, that's a commit in unity8
<Saviq> karni, not yet
<Saviq> karni, should be released today/tomorrow
<karni> Saviq: ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/158332647/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.unity-api_1%3A7.80.4%2B14.04.20131126.2-0~113~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-api/+bug/1258057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1258057 in Unity API "unity-api fails to build against Qt 5.2" [Critical,New]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-assert-on-invalid-variant/+merge/197904
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the verify for the animation failed ;/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall i remove it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :|
<cwayne_> thostr_, hey, im trying to install the new api from ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next but I'm getting a dep issue on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<mhr3> cwayne_, it's trusty-only
<mhr3> are you on trusty?
<cwayne_> mhr3, i'm on trusty
<mhr3> what is the actual error?
<cwayne_> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525590/
<mhr3> but yea actually, things might not work right now, distro updated some stuff, ppa has now older version than distro
<mhr3> will try to fix it up
<mhr3> eh
<cwayne_> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> that error is weird though
<mhr3> seb128, ^
<mhr3> seb128, it says ubuntu-system-settings, so i'm pinging you :)
<seb128> cwayne_, apt-get install ubuntu-system-settings ?
<cwayne_> seb128, it's already installed
<seb128> hum, are you sure?
<seb128> that error doesn't make sense if that's the case
<seb128> "Depends: ubuntu-system-settings but it is not going to be installed"
<cwayne_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings
<cwayne_> ubuntu-system-settings:
<cwayne_>   Installed: 0.1+14.04.20131119-0ubuntu1
<cwayne_>   Candidate: 0.1+14.04.20131119-0ubuntu1
<seb128> apt-get install ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ?
<cwayne_> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is already the newest version.
<greyback> mzanetti: your branch fixes the crash, thanks!
<mzanetti> greyback: \o/
<mhr3> sil2100, will need to rebuild the scopes branches
<mhr3> or perhaps robru^?
<seb128> cwayne_, that pastebin makes no sense, are you sure you ran those command on the same box?
<robru> mhr3, url?
<cwayne_> seb128, yes. i know it doesn't make sense, hence why i'm asking about it :)
<mhr3> robru, :) step 1) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity-scopes-api-daily-custom the target branch needs to be changed to lp:unity-scopes-api trunk
<mhr3> and built
<mhr3> robru, step 2) build https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity-scopes-shell-daily-custom after 1) finishes
<mhr3> robru, step 3) rebuild https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity-scope-onlinemusic-daily-custom after 1) finishes
<robru> mhr3, ok, #1 started
<mhr3> robru, oh crap, the version in 1) needs to be changed too
<robru> mhr3, i changed the branch to trunk...
<mhr3> robru, needs to be 0.1.2
<mhr3> robru, yea, but the recipe overrides the upstream version
<robru> mhr3, can I set it to {debupstream} then?
<mhr3> robru, yea, that will work too
<robru> mhr3, ok, rebuilding that
<mhr3> robru, it is possible to abort the older one? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+recipebuild/600852
<robru> mhr3, nope
<mhr3> oh well...
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/scopes-ng.tar.xz
<mhr3> robru, api published, mind kicking off 2) and 3)?
<robru> mhr3, oh yeah ;-)
<robru> mhr3, have there been new revisions on the branches? if not they'll fail to upload due to identical version numbers.
<mhr3> robru, good question
<mhr3> robru, yea, everything was updated
<mhr3> cwayne_, everything is rebuilding, should be in the ppa in ~hour
<cwayne_> mhr3, lovely, thank you!
<mhr3> cwayne_, although i'm not sure what's up with your apt error
<cwayne_> mhr3, yeah, it's full of craziness somehow
<mhr3> not overly likely that the rebuild will fix *that*
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carousel_click_test/+merge/197940
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tomorrow?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm concentrated on the prototype
<tsdgeos> no worries
<cwayne_> having an issue trying to run the new api: unity::LogicException: Could not get string array (/usr/share/unity/scope-groups/Groups.ini, group: ScopeGroup): Key file does not have key 'Scopes'
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-06
<sil2100> Saviq: Hi! I see that the broken_collapse branch still has problems merging - Robert also reported a text conflict with merge-to-trunk - could you poke Albert to fix that?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, meanwhile, can you grab info on the upstart-app-launch/greyback/ted issue? (when they are around)
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! Sure, been waiting on ted on that
<sil2100> didrocks: since I checked the branches in upstart-app-launch and didn't see any progress
<didrocks> sil2100: catch him in a corner so that he can't get out without any answer! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, did the same :(
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> tedg: morning! :)
<sil2100> tedg: you know what I want to ask, don't you?
<tedg> sil2100, Why yes, these are new shoes!  Thanks for asking!
<sil2100> tedg: uh oh! I knew it!
<sil2100> tedg: oh, and while we're at this topic... any progress on the upstart-app-launch modification? ;p
<tedg> sil2100, The branch works.  Writing tests.  gerry was able to verify it on his end as well.
<tedg> sil2100, Need to clean up and get ready to MR.
<sil2100> tedg: sounds super awesome
<sil2100> tedg: ok, thanks for the work!
<sil2100> tsdgeos: morning
<sil2100> tsdgeos: the broken_collapse branch seems to be still failing to merge - I also saw Robert noticing that there is a conflict when merging to trunk
<tedg> sil2100, FYI, we're bumping API/ABI on the lib.  Shouldn't be a big deal as we have the accompanying main user.  But will complicate landing.
<tsdgeos> sil2100: morning!
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look
<tsdgeos> tx for the heads up
<sil2100> tedg: hm, ok, good to know, we'll keep that in mind during release
<sil2100> tsdgeos: np, thanks for the code - once your branch lands, we'll have all that's needed for a release of unity8
<tsdgeos> ah probably conflicted with the other test i made for the carousel click
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> sil2100: done
<didrocks> tedg: so rebuilding url-dispatcher, libcontent-hub0 and libunity-mir1, right?
<didrocks> tedg: if you can get the candy early enough, that will help us to get an image promoted today
<sil2100> tsdgeos: you think it will land now?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: tbh i'm not sure
<tsdgeos> the test is a bit of a hacky thing
<tsdgeos> in that since it tries to prove an animation is happening
<tsdgeos> and given how slow the VM machines are
<tsdgeos> it may happen that the animation just goes from beginning to end in one go
<tsdgeos> but it should work
<tsdgeos> sil2100: still need someone to top approve it though
<tedg> didrocks, Do we have to way to for libual1 to drop out before libual2 can get into the image, or can we have both for a short time?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: top approving
<tsdgeos> if doesn't merge, i already talked with Saviq yesterday about removing that tricky part of the test
<didrocks> tedg: -proposed is blocking that unfortunately
<didrocks> tedg: so, we can only get one
<tedg> didrocks, K, I'll need a content hub patch as well then :-/
<didrocks> tedg: ok, I think a note/email/anything with a summary would help coordination then
 * tedg invokes kenvandine
<didrocks> tedg: good luck!
<tedg> Let me finish the tests and get that MR'd, then I'll look towards coordination.
<didrocks> thx man
<didrocks> sil2100: how is it going for unity8? did you get any news?
<didrocks> maybe kgunn would know about the status of the unity8 release (is that branch coming)
<tsdgeos> it is coming
<tsdgeos> just fighting our CI friend
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ok, can you ping us on that (sil2100 and I)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> ah wait, besides my branch there's also greyback's back that needs to branch afaik
<tsdgeos> that's also coming
<tsdgeos> Saviq knows more :D
<didrocks> is Saviq around?
<didrocks> tried to catch him for the past 4 hours :p
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hum, do you have details on that branch? is it a release blocker or something for upstart-app-launch (and so unity-mir?)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: he is sitting by my side :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: mind poking him and asking him to look at IRC?
<didrocks> :)
<tsdgeos> just did
<didrocks> harder! :-)
<Saviq> didrocks, here
<didrocks> hey!
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry, didn't kick my IRC in this morning
<didrocks> Saviq: no worry, I know what the sprints are :)
<didrocks> so, just trying to get more info, tsdgeos is fighting with CI apparently
<didrocks> he's talking about another branch from greyback?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we still have an issue on touch mediumtests unfortunately
<Saviq> didrocks, but we'll get there
<Saviq> didrocks, the branch tsdgeos was talking about is for unity-mir
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so linked to upstart-app-launch fix?
<Saviq> didrocks, to fix dialer on maguro, when upstart-app-launch has merged its side of the fixed
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> ok, no news then!
<didrocks> Saviq: do we have hope to get it today?
<tsdgeos> sorryyyyy
<didrocks> (unity-mir that is)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: just keep us posted, I hope we can get unity8 to release soon so that we can cross that one :)
<Saviq> didrocks, oh yeah
<didrocks> thanks Saviq, tsdgeos :)
<Saviq> didrocks, greyback is on it, practically ready
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so to align with the API change from tedg I guess
<Saviq> didrocks, exactly
<kgunn> didrocks: that's the only blocker right ?
<didrocks> kgunn: we have 2: so the one where we need to release unity8 + the dialer app one which is upstart-app-launch (which seems to require unity-mir, url-dispatcher and libcontent-hub changes or at least rebuild)
<sil2100> greyback: hello!
<greyback> sil2100: heya, almost done, just testing ted's final code with my branch, then I can propose it
<sil2100> greyback: heard from Saviq that the last bits of the bug-that-we-all-know-of are almost there? :)
<sil2100> Excellent
<kgunn> didrocks: right (my bad...i knew the other one for dash media playing too)
<kgunn> just making sure no others tho
<sil2100> tsdgeos: can't we somehow re-write the test code?
<didrocks> kgunn: no worry! Hard to track in the jungle of daily issue, I understand :)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: which one? :D
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it's not my new test code that's failing at the moment :D
<tsdgeos> it's just the generic CI crashes-weirdness that prevents it from landing
<tsdgeos> we need to track them down
 * sil2100 looks
<tsdgeos> when someone has time :D
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it's unity8's fault, not CI
<sil2100> unity8 crashes on CI?
<tsdgeos> it just did, yes
<tsdgeos> there seems to be a weird race on startup that makes it crash seldomly
<tsdgeos> of course one of those you can't repro almost at all
<sil2100> tsdgeos: keep us posted if you get that merged in somehow
<mzanetti> MacSlow: fixed this one. wanna reapprove? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/lockscreen-default-variable-pinlength/+merge/197848
<mzanetti> Saviq: your opinion on this one please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/hook-scopes-ng/+merge/196608/comments/458906
<MacSlow> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> mhr3: approved
<mhr3> mzanetti, danke schon
<didrocks> mzanetti: Saviq: please, don't merge anything else in unity8 trunk
<didrocks> MacSlow: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: I stoped it FYI ^
<didrocks> stopped*
<MacSlow> didrocks, what's the issue?
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<didrocks> MacSlow: we are trying to get an unity8 release out
<MacSlow> didrocks, ah ok
<didrocks> thanks guys :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: once you have the merge back in trunk, feel free to reapprove
<MacSlow> didrocks, I did set mzanetti's branch back to "Needs Review" for the moment then
<didrocks> MacSlow: perfect, thanks!
<MacSlow> didrocks, all good then?
<MacSlow> didrocks, d'accord
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> perfect!
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> tsdgeos: any news on that branchie?
<greyback> sil2100: fyi https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/wait-for-upstart-notification/+merge/198041
<didrocks> greyback: \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> tedg: so, upstart-app-launch merged? you are working on content-hub, and about url-dispatcher, will it be just a rebuild needed?
<tedg> didrocks, Just top approved.  Branches ready, but I need to get the updated package to publish in the PPA before Jenkins will pass them.
<tedg> didrocks, Thinking about grabbing lunch now, as it'll take a while for the PPA to publish.
<tedg> didrocks, Then the other MRs can get approved after that.
<didrocks> tedg: do you have the branches so that we can top approve meanwhile?
<didrocks> if it's in the PPA first
<tedg> didrocks, They'll get rejected, I've got them, but Jenkins will be angry.
<didrocks> tedg: I mean, just paste the links, we'll deal with them :)
<didrocks> we already have the unity-mir link
<tedg> Oh, okay.  Just a sec.
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/application-starting/+merge/198027
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/content-hub/ual2/+merge/198044
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/ual2/+merge/198045
<tedg> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> tedg: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Ouuu yeaaa
 * sil2100 waits for the upstart-app-launch merge to be done
<sil2100> didrocks, tedg: the upstart branch merged, I'll spin upstart
<didrocks> sil2100: please yeah, build it in the ppa
<tsdgeos> didrocks: sil2100: it's in
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: kicking unity8?
<didrocks> sil2100: just done it, to win few minutes :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> tsdgeos: thanks as well ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, ping
<sil2100> Saviq: Mirv has a national holiday today
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, maybe you can help - we've a "qtdeclarative5-dev (>= 5.2~) | libqt5v8-5-private-dev"
<Saviq> build-depends in unity8
<Saviq> that seems to fail on < 5.2, though
<Saviq> as it will still try and install qtdeclarative5-dev, but there's only 5.0
<Saviq> so goes:  Depends: qtdeclarative5-dev (>= 5.2~) but 5.0.2-6ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Saviq> sil2100, wait, that might be incorrect
<Saviq> sil2100, ignore
<Saviq> sil2100, it's fixed in trunk
<greyback> Saviq: who could review https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/wait-for-upstart-notification/+merge/198041 ?
<Saviq> greyback, /me
<greyback> ok
<tvoss> Saviq, can I get a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/fix_pkgconfig_setup/+merge/198025
<Saviq> tvoss, looks like more changes than the commit message describes
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, will fix the commit message, just saw that, too
<Saviq> tvoss, anyway might not get to it today
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<didrocks> Saviq: it's in the ppa, so you should be able to approve unity-mir
<didrocks> tedg: however, we need someone with content-hub right, seems I don't have them
<Saviq> didrocks, daily-build you mean? won't work
<Saviq> didrocks, it has to be in distro - we don't build against daily-build now
<didrocks> Saviq: why? (yeah, in daily-build)
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, we'll have to merge manually then
<Saviq> didrocks, bug #1255578
<ubot5> bug 1255578 in Ubuntu CI Services "dependency issues on libunity-mir1 in testrunner-otto" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255578
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, will do
<Saviq> didrocks, and bug #1255948
<ubot5> bug 1255948 in Ubuntu CI Services "upstream merger hooks do not propagate to downstream jobs' builder_hooks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255948
<Saviq> didrocks, testing now
<sil2100> didrocks: as discussed, I'll cherry-pick the url-dispatcher and build in the PPA
<didrocks> sil2100: yes ;)
<tedg> didrocks, ?
<tedg> didrocks, I'm back, did you figure out the content hub thing.
<didrocks> tedg: I don't have merge approval power
 * sil2100 is the same
<Saviq> tvoss, can you approve on content hub ↑?
<tvoss> didrocks, mind pinging me the mp url?
<Saviq> tvoss, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/content-hub/ual2/+merge/198044 I think
<tvoss> tedg, jenkins is not happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/content-hub/ual2/+merge/198044
<didrocks> tvoss: I guess it doesn't have the ppa added
<didrocks> tvoss: can you try building it locally as there is no integration tests and merge manually?
<didrocks> (as it's on the path of image blocking)
<tvoss> didrocks, ack ...
<didrocks> thanks
<tvoss> didrocks, which ppa, just to make sure
<didrocks> tvoss: ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<tvoss> didrocks, ack
<sil2100> didrocks: from what I see, the unity-mir CI also doesn't use daily-build - the CI rebuild still didn't kick in, but from what I see from the earlier logs, no daily-build added
<sil2100> didrocks: so we probably have to merge in manually as well ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, sounds legit
<sil2100> greyback: hi!
<sil2100> greyback: is it safe to merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/wait-for-upstart-notification/+merge/198041 or do you need someone to ACK it first?
<sil2100> greyback: i.e. did anyone review this already?
<sil2100> Saviq: are you reviewing that right now ^ ?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<tvoss> tedg, did you test the fix on the phone?
<Saviq> tvoss, we're doing it now with greyback
<Saviq> mhr3, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+packages
<tvoss> Saviq, wfm
<tvoss> Saviq, but another +1 would be helpful
<sil2100> tvoss, Saviq: give me a sign once it's tested and ACKed, you can then either merge it in manually yourself or I'll do it
<sil2100> We will spin packages once that's done
<mhr3> Saviq, with this it should work without restart - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6530154/
<mhr3> (of unity)
<mhr3> Saviq, and actually, you shouldn't need to restart the scope either, just new search
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean when it works :)
<Saviq> mhr3, cool
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> wrong window ...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's because your screen is red so you confuse windows
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed the tiny patch and requested rebuilt in the ppa, should be built in a few minutes
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, actually got it built here already
<mhr3> Saviq, works fine without any restart with your branch ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, is card-size the only thing that works for now?
<sil2100> Saviq: any news on the upstart/unity-mir testing? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, didn't work for me, greyback's verifying the fix and we'll get back to you asap
<sil2100> Saviq: :( Ok, good to double test it, wouldn't make sense to release it without having certainity that it works
<Saviq> sil2100, we can't install upstart-app-launch on the devices
<Saviq> sil2100, it depends on liblttng-ust0, which is not anywhere to be found
<mhr3> mhall119, ping?
<Saviq> didrocks, ideas where that came from ↑↑ ?
<mhall119> mhr3: pong?
<didrocks> Saviq: did you built it locally against an old version of the phone image?
<Saviq> didrocks, that's from daily-build
<didrocks> Saviq: I think cyphermox handled some transition there, so possible that it's not cleaned
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
 * didrocks is leaving in 3 minutes, no time to look at that for now
<mhr3> mhall119, hey, sent you a mail with the latest scopes docs snapshot, could you update it pls?
<mhall119> mhr3: sure
<sil2100> Saviq, didrocks: was looking at it just now
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi, can you shed some light here? ^
<didrocks> libupstart-app-launch2 doesn't dep on ust0
<Saviq> didrocks, upstart-app-launch does
<didrocks>  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.37.0), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), liblttng-ust0, libnih-dbus1 (>= 1.0.0), libnih1 (>= 1.0.0), libupstart-app-launch2 (>= 0.2), libzeitgeist-2.0-0 (>= 0.9.9), click (>= 0.4.9), click-apparmor, upstart (>= 1.11), zeitgeist
<didrocks> Saviq: here ^
<didrocks> for upstart-app-launcher
<didrocks> launch*
<greyback> yes
<sil2100> liblttng-ust0 is there
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so, let's see
<sil2100> But hm, the armhf version shouldn't depend on that
<mhall119> mhr3: done
<didrocks> upstart-app-launch depends on liblttng-ust-dev
<didrocks> which deps on liblttng-ust2, weird
<mhr3> mhall119, thank you
<didrocks> Get:222 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed/main liblttng-ust-dev armhf 2.3.0-4 [137 kB]
<didrocks> sil2100: there is a bad sync from debian I guess ^ it's in -proposed
<sil2100> Well, 0.3+14.04.20131126-0ubuntu1 didn't depend on liblttng-ust0 though, checking the new one
<sil2100> didrocks: ah
<didrocks> you just need to read the build log :p
<sil2100> didrocks: what are you doing here still?!
<didrocks> I'm sure debian didn't bump the soname
<sil2100> didrocks: shoo shoo!
<didrocks> sil2100: so, you need someone to fix from the debian sync
<didrocks> bumping the soname
<didrocks> upload to proposed
<didrocks> get upstart-app-launch rebuilt against it
 * sil2100 sighs
<didrocks> asac: another case of a package lblocked for 2 days in -proposed that is causing us trouble FYI ^
<didrocks> sil2100: would be nice if you can coordinate with someone having upload rights
<didrocks> (debian sync)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do...
<cyphermox> sil2100: Saviq: didrocks: shouldn't it be liblttng-ust2 now?
<didrocks> sil2100: everything is clear from my explanations?
<didrocks> cyphermox: the debian package synced didn't get bumped
<sil2100> cyphermox: it should, but well...
<cyphermox> weird that we didn't catch that earler
<cyphermox> let me look into it
<didrocks> sil2100: or another way is to disable -proposed in the ppa
<didrocks> for now
<didrocks> kick a rebuild of everything for upstart-app-launch
<didrocks> publish
<didrocks> then, it won't get blocked on the ust thingy
<didrocks> (as it won't use the one in proposed)
<didrocks> sil2100: want to do that in parallel?
<sil2100> didrocks: disable in daily-build you mean, yes?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, will do that
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> cyphermox: in the meantime, could you take a look and ACK http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.84+14.04.20131206.1-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so -proposed disabled from daily-build ppa
<sil2100> Since I saw you're around ;) ANd I don't want to keep didrocks from leaving!
<didrocks> sil2100: please rekick a rebuild of upstart-app-launch
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, hitting rebuild
<didrocks> so that you are not blocked on that at least
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI ^
 * didrocks really goes now, late…
<cyphermox> oh teh yuck
<cyphermox> I'm not sure removing proposed from the ppa is such a good idea
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe you could take a look and ACK? :) http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.84+14.04.20131206.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'm looking at it...
<cyphermox> sil2100: looks fine to me
<sil2100> cyphermox: thank you!
<cyphermox> sil2100: so care to tell me again why upstart-app-launch wasn't good?
<cyphermox> oh, because it can't be installed
<cyphermox> because the new liblttng isn't done with proposed yet
<cyphermox> *sigh*
<cyphermox> it would have been sufficient to enable proposed on the device and install that way, with just those packages
<mhr3> sil2100, feel free to delete all the https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipes
<cyphermox> because now if we don't build against proposed in the PPA we'll have something inconsistent synced to the archive
<sil2100> mhr3: hah, good joke, me and delete recipes... ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes
<sil2100> cyphermox: that's the reason why we disabled -proposed, since otherwise we're blocked
<mhr3> robru, ^^ if your lp isn't as bad as sil2100's
<cyphermox> sil2100: you aren't any more blocked, you won't be able to publish that package safely.
<cyphermox> s/blocked/unblocked
<sil2100> True...
<sil2100> brb
<cwayne> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1258571
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1258571 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Allow for setting different customized backgrounds for phone/tablet, automatically choose appropriate background" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> cwayne, cheers
<mhr3> mzanetti, one quickie pls - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/hook-scopes-ng/+merge/198093
<robru> mhr3, will try
<mhr3> pete-woods, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cheers&defid=3883722
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti's gone, /me ack'ed
<mhr3> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> sil2100, do we have a solution to the upstart issue? rebuild against -proposed or?
<Saviq> sil2100, there's a missing dependency on libupstart-app-launch1 against the same version of upstsart-app-launch itself, tedg will try to make it in time before the release - I'm testing the fix now
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/system-dep/+merge/198104
<tedg> Saviq, ^
<greyback> Saviq: new packages landed in the daily ppa, they work for me
<Saviq> greyback, yup, just rebooted
<mhr3> cwayne, were you able to get the ppa to work/
<mhr3> ?
<Saviq> robru, can ack a packaging change https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/system-dep/+merge/198104 ?
<robru> Saviq, looking
<robru> Saviq, approved
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
<mhr3> robru, i see the delete was successful, can you also remove the scope-specific description from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next ?
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Probably cyphermox already answered, but yes, we have a plan for that
<cyphermox> sil2100: yeah, testing the rebuilds locally right now
<cyphermox> sil2100: then I'll set proposed back on for the ubuntu-unity PPA...
<cyphermox> Saviq: for now though you should be able to install the package from ubuntu-unity to test it locally if that's what you need to do
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks, great work with that :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: autopilot is good, unity-scopes-api is good, just wiating for mir to finish in sbuild
<cyphermox> then I'll upload all three
<cyphermox> sil2100: you sticking around long enough to approve merge requests for the changelog changes?
<sil2100> cyphermox: I guess I'll be around for that, so you can send them to me once those are up and ready
<cyphermox> k
<cyphermox> apprently I don't need to touch unity-scopes-api, the build-dep there is useless :)
<mhr3> robru, all good, thanks for support over the whole week ;)
<robru> mhr3, no worries, here to help ;-)
<sil2100> cyphermox: how's it proceeding?
<cyphermox> still rebuilding apparently
<cyphermox> oh, wait
<cyphermox> mixing things up
<cyphermox> I was waiting to make sure autopilot, which is safest, was alright
<cyphermox> just waiting for powerpc really
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, I need to EOD now, but I'll be popping up tomorrow anyway
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you drop me an e-mail as well how all went?
<sil2100> Thanks! Have a nice weekend guys
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-01
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we going to land stuff soon ? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews is getting crowded again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'll prep a silo today
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey, you had a silo for bottom edge in dash didn't you?
<Saviq> damn mterry has all the tags again
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, hmm or was it kgunn's silo
<Saviq> in any case, what's the status there from your PoV?
<pstolowski> Saviq, I had last week, but had to pull that feature off for a moment from that silo
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok
<pstolowski> Saviq, because of the issues with search (and we had to unblock and land other stuff)
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm landing unity8 soon, but without the bottom menu then
<pstolowski> Saviq, we're waiting for green light fro search changes from design today. when we get it, i'll request a new silo
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, yup, I should be hopefully done by then
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1368778-2/+merge/242942 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why are you marked as reviewer in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-opacity-changes/+merge/242915 ?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: how is https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/+merge/233347 going?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: wrong click in launchpad... I wanted to "request another review" but accidentally clicked on "claim review"
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah, ok
<tsdgeos> i'll top approve then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cool, thanks
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, almost...I'll poke you when it's ready
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: cool :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why didn't CI run in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1385331.led/+merge/241417 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good queston
<Saviq> +i
 * Saviq needs to talk to fginther
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have the vpn setup can you trigger it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah doing
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, think I found the reason...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, jobs are blocked for 2 days now
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> on autopilot
<tsdgeos> all to the red!
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> that's bad :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do you want to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1384776 ? The root cause is fixed in Qt but we can still make it "better" (i.e. less dbus handling) with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/networkingstatus in our side
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384776 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Occasional hang in unity 8 dash on the phone" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> want to keep it open or just mark it as invalid?
<tsdgeos> since it isn't really an unity8 bug?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, invalidated
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hola hola
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> er
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: hola hola
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wrong mind autocompletion
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "hola hola" is ~"waaaait a minute" in PL ;D
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: really?
<tsdgeos> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's a sound you'd make when someone would get ahead of themselves
<Saviq> not a real word I think
<Saviq> actually it is, means "stop doing that!" according to the dictionary
<alan_g> greyback: as promised I've been hacking at qtmir - would you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/qtmir/new-migrate-to-mir-Server-API/+merge/243177 when you have the time?
<greyback> alan_g: certainly
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, seeing you unassign RTM targets from yourself, should I stop assigning them to you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, someone else might be landing after all
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll be leaving them New until we know when to land, Triaged when they have a milestone into RTM, and assign them, and make In Progress, when I actually want to silo them
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: what's the ETA for the rotation stuff?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I guess late next week.
<dandrader> mzanetti, code is pretty much done. but the last 3% can be slow. like coordinating changes with SDK
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why all that commenting code?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because mzanetti says we will need something similar for desktop
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, I hoped that desktop stuff would have landed a week ago... by now it's so many branches chained that I stopped working on it because it's becoming a pain
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there something that prevents us from landing the desktop stuff?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we have option of making the timer do nothing (but still running it), or comment code
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're not reviewed? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, the first one is, by gerry
 * greyback gonna have a review day, so can look at them
<Saviq> mzanetti, not acked though https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/desktop-stage/+merge/242140
<greyback> mzanetti: ^^
<mzanetti> greyback: cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, one thing I'd add there - a minimum GU size for desktop stage
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure we want desktop stage on phone even if you enable it...
<greyback> but but convergence!
<Saviq> maybe we do, after all The Hypothesis Generator™ will take it into account
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but that's the kind of stuff that will change a lot...
<mzanetti> exactly the HG will come into place
<mzanetti> for now I'd say lets keep disruptive changes in Shell.qml as small as possible
<Saviq> kk
<mzanetti> (imho)
<Saviq> mzanetti, you know, though, we'll need this all to become a single stage in the end? for nice transitions between modes? ;)
<mzanetti> I was thinking about that yeah...
<mzanetti> really not sure how to do that yet
<Saviq> seb128, I just grepped through /usr for Ubuntu.Connectivity, looks like you guys are using it but not depending on it
<Saviq> and we just dropped our dep
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_application_lifecycle.ApplicationLifecycleTests.test_app_moves_from_unfocused_to_focused fails with your spread changes (I expect the spread threshold change, as it's getting into spread when it shouldn't)
<Saviq> silo 3 for reference
<mzanetti> ack, will check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, small one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/add-connectivity-dep/+merge/243273
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but also, unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.GenericScopeViewEmulatorTestCase.test_open_preview fails
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it seems with all your branches it takes a really long time for the dash to load the fake scopes
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, it's all in silo 3 for reference
 * Saviq is running qml tests on it then
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-003
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sorry, vesar just found an issue with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-opacity-changes/+merge/242915
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's autopilot, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I fixed it already, but requires another approval I guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doesn't make sense it takes more time, but i'll check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know, but I can see it sit there for a really long time
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pushed?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'd say yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't se it in the mr page
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: rev 1452
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: diff looks good too
<mzanetti> not sure why it doesn't show up in the comments history
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like the failure first showed up in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/photoscopeimprovements/+merge/239834
<Saviq> tsdgeos, CI phones are dead until someone goes there and reflashes them, so for another few hours still
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, same failure I got https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/334/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators/GenericScopeViewEmulatorTestCase/test_open_preview_Nexus_4_/
<tsdgeos> oki, will check
<Saviq> we need more reliable AP tests, both of the tests I just saw fail failed in CI, too :?
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> Saviq: approved https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/add-connectivity-dep/+merge/243273
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<Saviq> Cimi, hey, could you help dandrader and greyback testing shell rotation today?
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, what device btw?
<greyback> Saviq: phone for first pass
<greyback> then tablet after, N7, then N10 is possible
<Saviq> greyback, maybe we can parallelize then
<greyback> sure, if anyone else available
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, when you swallow, could you help the guys test shell rotation ↑
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8/FullShellRotation
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, noted
<seb128> Saviq, hey, could be, can you open a bug about that?
<Saviq> seb128, already building in my silo, want a bug nevertheless?
<seb128> Saviq, no, it was for tracking, you have a mp coming that works too ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/add-connectivity-dep/+merge/243273
<seb128> Saviq, why did you guys stop depending on it? Is it buggy/should we stop using it as well?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<tsdgeos> we did and then we did not
<Saviq> seb128, ah no, we just didn't need it
<tsdgeos> lunch calling, i'll give a longer answer later :D
 * Saviq conflates it with QNAM stil
<Saviq> l
<Saviq> mzanetti, testPhoneStage fails for me here, too
<mzanetti> really
<Saviq> in test_enterSpread
<Saviq> and test_selectAppFromSpread
<mzanetti> strange... I did test/fix that
<mzanetti> will check again
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, it passed fine in jenkins, at least a while ago
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it might be some interaction with the other MPs
<Saviq> although nothing seems related
 * Saviq tries trunk + reversible
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah in ↑I get 4 failures
<Saviq> 5 from the silo
<mzanetti> Saviq: ap test fixed. looking into qmltests now
<Saviq> tx
<mzanetti> Totals: 25 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped
<mzanetti> yeah, fails after merging
<Saviq> mzanetti, aha, lp:~dandrader/unity8/fixTestCaseTouchFlick impacts that, too
<Saviq> got 6 fails now
<Saviq> with yours + ↑
<Saviq> need food
<mzanetti> Saviq: should all work again now
<Saviq> mzanetti, okies
<tsdgeos> seb128: Saviq: so we were using it for something, we don't need it anymore since we changed the feature, so it's gone, *but* it will be back once https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/networkingstatus/+merge/239694 is merged
<seb128> tsdgeos, ok, good to know, thanks
<Saviq> well, back but in a different way
<Saviq> not the qml module
<Saviq> but the Qt lib
<tsdgeos> seb128: so no, it's not "bad", it's just that we're not using it for what we used to be because we don't do that anymore
<tsdgeos> Saviq: true
<seb128> k
<larsu> tsdgeos: is this the thing using the new nm property that desrt added?
<tsdgeos> larsu: i don't know
<larsu> tsdgeos: you proposed the branch, no?
<tsdgeos> larsu: yes, i am not the coder of libconnectivity-qt1-dev, just the user
<mterry> mzanetti, hey, remember when you were looking at that branch that loaded the greeter async, and I had some weird problems with the infographic that were solved by an empty Connections object?  Where did we leave that?  Did you end up having any thoughts of where I should look?
<mzanetti> mterry: not really, sorry... I do agree something weird is going on, but couldn't figure what
<larsu> tsdgeos: hm, seems to use com.ubuntu.connectivity1...
<mterry> mzanetti, I guess I should play with timing (which was what originally exposed the problem) and see if I can make it go away
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there a branch with all those branches in silo3?
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah... there are different ways of making it go away, still a bit unsatisfying that we've no idea what's going on
<larsu> pete-woods: what supplied com.ubuntu.connectivity1?
<larsu> sorry, *supplies
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not a branch, but you can take the tarball from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+sourcepub/4596048/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> mterry, you got tags all over the place again
<mterry> Saviq, ugh do you have a branch list?
<Saviq> mterry, ./strip-tags.py `grep lp: | cut -d" " -f1`
<Saviq> mterry, and paste the whole of https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/+activereviews
<Saviq> mterry, and Ctrl+D
<mterry> hah
<mzanetti> still doesn't work for me :D
<Saviq> mterry, but really, you must have them locally somewhere, just make sure you run the script on all your local checkouts too
<mzanetti> look at that. it does work now
<mterry> Saviq, yup.  Just sometimes it seems like the remotes ones hold on to tags even after I've cleaned things locally
<mterry> So I need to make sure I do a clean sweep of both at the same time
<Saviq> mterry, they *always* do hang to the tags
<Saviq> mterry, you have to run the strip tags script on lp:~foo
<pete-woods> larsu: I think that's the connectivity API
<pete-woods> larsu: maintained by Wellark
<larsu> pete-woods: no, that just uses it. Looks like indicator-network (of all places?) supplies it
<larsu> pete-woods: I wonder why it's not using the property desrt added to network-manager
<pete-woods> larsu: maybe it should? maybe Wellark doesn't know about this new property? maybe it's not what he needed? (I have no context here)
<larsu> pete-woods: me neither. Trying to find out right now. Just pinged you because you wrote connectivity-api, but that seems to be the qt wrapper only
<larsu> pete-woods: I thought we talked to the relevant people in DC, but apparently it didn't trickly through or something
<pete-woods> larsu: I didn't write connectivity API. I generated some Qt bindings that the indictor secret-agent uses
<pete-woods> perhaps they are also used for connectivity API now
<larsu> pete-woods: ah, might be. Saw your name on launchpad on some page associated with it. Sorry :)
<pete-woods> larsu: yeah, I created the project on LP for Antti, as he was v. busy at that point
<larsu> :)
<pete-woods> :)
<mterry> Saviq, fyi, all my branches are clean of tags now
<tedg> larsu, I think that long term we won't be able to use that as we want to move applications off of talking to the system bus.
<tedg> larsu, When we loose fine grained control of dbus with kdbus we won't be able to do confinement of specific attributes.
<larsu> tedg: it still talks to the bus via an API and we don't lose anything with kdbus, it's just that the service does the enforcing now instead of the daemon
<tedg> larsu, No, the service does the enforcing not the security module… which is designed to enforce policy.
<tedg> larsu, It does it via the daemon, but it can't in the future as there's not enough information available.
<larsu> tedg: what information is missing? The kernel supplies all the necessary bits, no?
<tedg> larsu, Nope, the headers were removed as "redundant"
<larsu> tedg: I don't think that's true, but I also don't care enough to have this argument now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can reproduce the problem, trying to find out if i can see why is it so much slower in autopilot or at least just make it pass
<attente_> mzanetti: hi
<attente_> mzanetti: how did you implement this (window positioning)? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXHulRlq10s, is it using the mir client api?
<mzanetti> attente_: it's using that api through qtmir
<mzanetti> so in the end it's just moving QtQuick items around
<attente_> mzanetti: how does qtmir tell mir where to place the surfaces? is there a way?
<attente_> mzanetti: also, could you point me to the branch where your window management code is?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i pushed a change that makes the test pass
<tsdgeos> i'll now revert to trunk and see if it's really slower or just more async (and that's why i need wait_select_single instead of select_single)
<mzanetti> attente_: this is the branch in unity8: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/desktop-stage
<mzanetti> attente_: and this is the qtmir code, the one that does the interaction with mir: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk
<attente_> mzanetti: thanks! i'll take a look
<mzanetti> attente_: so what happens is that qtmir maps the client buffer to a QQuickItem
<mzanetti> attente_: based on the position and size of that QQuickItem in the shell, qtmir tells Mir where to draw the buffer
<mzanetti> maybe even draws it on its own, not exactly sure
<attente_> mzanetti: but there isn't any client api for specifying the position of the surface is there?
<mzanetti> attente_: ah, hmm... not sure if we support that yet. definitely not up to the unity8 level yet. it's on our todo
<mzanetti> attente_: the plan is to use the toolkit's apis. so in Qt you would resize your QApplicationWindow (or what it's called)
<attente_> mzanetti: oh. forgot to mention, we're need to implement this in the gdk-mir backend :)
<mzanetti> attente_: right... so I don't know much about gdk, but I assume there is some sort of MainWindow class there too
<mzanetti> greyback: do you know about the state of the client positioning/sizing api?
<attente_> mzanetti: right, but we can't implement it at all if we don't have a way to position surfaces in the client api, no?
<mzanetti> attente_: good question. I don't know about the state of that in Mir. I'm mostly looking at it from the shell perspective. You might want to ask in #ubuntu-mir about the client side apis
<greyback> attente_: Mir will not allow clients to position themselves in general. But it will allow clients to request position & dimensions for a surface on creation, but that's not implemented yet unfortunately
<greyback> it will be up to the shell to decide whether to do what the client asks or not.
<attente_> greyback: so if a gtk app asks to set the position of the window, we have to request it from the shell?
<greyback> attente_: you can ask for x:100, y:200. The shell might honor it, it might not, depending on its policy (e.g. on a phone, those coordinates would not be respected)
<mzanetti> I guess you still request it from Mir, that one will forward it to the shell and the shell then does it (or not)
<greyback> attente_: for menus, shell is very likely to respect the position
<greyback> but that position will be relative to the parent surface
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm purging that ApplicationManager.ExecFlags in the shellRotation branches as it's no longer needed (as we now have separate Phone and Tablet stages)
<mzanetti> dandrader: +1
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think qtmir shouldn't on which stage some surface is
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think qtmir shouldn't know on which stage some surface is
<mzanetti> or at least it shouldn't care about it
<mzanetti> maybe for convenience some flag is to be stored in there, but it shouldn't actually do anything with it
<mzanetti> dandrader: greyback is purging focus handling from there currently, you might want to sync with him as he probably killed that flag too
<dandrader> greyback, hmmm, do you plan to land that branch before shellRotation?
<greyback> dandrader: after
<greyback> dandrader: if you're making changes that aren't essential to shell rotation, please keep them in separate branches to minimize diffs
<dandrader> greyback, there are quite a few cases like this in the shellRotation branches
<greyback> dandrader: ok well use your judgement
<dandrader> greyback, I would like to put them all in separate MPs
<dandrader> greyback, but the work involved in creating and testing them all is just too much
<dandrader> too time consuming
<greyback> dandrader: sure I see that. But just consider the reviewers
<cwayne> blargh, after installing fglrx my cursor is huge -- changing /org/gnome/desktop/interface/cursor-size doesnt seem to stick..
<cwayne> anyone have any idea why setting a setting in dconf-editor wouldn't stick across reboots?
<cwayne> Trevinho: ping
<cwayne> bregma: also ping
<davmor2> cwayne: it hates you?
<davmor2> cwayne: check your resolution in the catalyst admin app
<bregma> cwayne, no idea, dconf is dconf
<cwayne> so there's something weird re: scaling and my cursor
<cwayne> if im in chrome/pidgin its one size, then as soon as i go to the launcher, cursor gets huge
<cwayne> driving me completely insane
<Saviq> mterry, all your local checkouts, too? :)
<mterry> Saviq, yes  :)
<Saviq> mterry, coolz
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-02
<david1> yo
<david1> what is the pixel resolution of a standard indicator icon?
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like it's not all good yet https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/175/?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no chance I can make that fail here :/
<mzanetti> added a waitForRendering in that place... lets see how it goes
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it passed fine for me, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, is the carousel still a thing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it is supported in the dash, scopes can use it
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, managed to get it to fail locally
<mzanetti> oh really
 * Saviq will try your change
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti, the carousel is using in the "photos" scope
<tsdgeos> is it me or in vivid the dash "hamburger menu" is of the wrong color?
<seb128> on current krillin/rtm at least
<seb128> is used*
<tsdgeos> yeah black vs white
<mzanetti> Saviq: I have a feeling what caused this
 * mzanetti digs mails
<mzanetti> sorry.... tsdgeos ^
<Saviq> damn, crash
<Saviq> hmm or well, something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, SDK broke stuff again did it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti says he might know what's the reason
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmmm... I suspencted this one, but seems its not released yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/app-theming/+merge/243054
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because this is the response of a bug I reported about that menu being purple sometimes
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like it helped indeed, 20 good runs with the wait
<mzanetti> nice
<mzanetti> lets see what jenkins says
<Saviq> mzanetti, where I can make it fail relatively easily
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey, any idea how achievable fixing bug #1343242 would be for the r1 milestone (12/11)?
<ubot5> bug 1343242 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Departments break if going to a subdepartment of Store" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343242
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I say it's good, I could get it to fail within the first 1-2 runs, with the wait() it's just happily running
 * Saviq kicks the silo
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> (jenkins build is at 80% if you wanna wait for it)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, qmluitests barely started testing ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... the *build* for that was at 80%
<Saviq> it'll take another half hour to finish, and I'm rather confident
<mzanetti> ok. works for me :)
<Saviq> Cimi, can you comment on bug #1383454 ?
<ubot5> bug 1383454 in Ubuntu UX "[design] Indicator menu separators look bad" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383454
<Saviq> Cimi, MacSlow, did you guys get to help testing shell rotation yesterday?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<MacSlow> Saviq, filed(entered) a good bunch ofissues in the spreadsheet
<Saviq> MacSlow, great, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll do a second run later today... after I hopefully resolved the MockNotification-plugin issues.
<MacSlow> Saviq, hope the doc-visit was smooth sailing yesterday
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that one was fine, prepping for an implant next week, gonna be rough weather at the least
<pstolowski> Saviq, I need to dig into it again to understand what it takes to fix that problem. this is potentially not trivial
<MacSlow> Saviq, don't envy you :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, I thought so, can you please comment on the bug
<Saviq> pstolowski, trying to inform early on the r1-targeted bugs
<dandrader> Saviq, what are you implanting?
<MacSlow> dandrader, cyborg-technology ;)
<dandrader> Cyviq
<pstolowski> Saviq, commented
<Saviq> pstolowski, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, tooth
<dandrader> Saviq, ouch.
<dandrader> reminds me I should visit the dentist soon. last time I did so was almos 3 years ago
<Saviq> sounds extreme indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, long story short, root canal in school, badly done, *crack* a few years later, different approaches to mend it, ultimately half a year ago had to pull the remaining bits and replacing with an implant now
<dandrader> Saviq,  sounds painful
<Saviq> dandrader, not that much actually (except for the pulling part)
<Saviq> dandrader, the implanting might get tricky, too, apparently
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixHamburgerMenu/+merge/243371 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> do a MR trying to imrpove autopilot
<tsdgeos> and then it just doesn't run
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/386/console
<tsdgeos> :(
<mzanetti> :D
<greyback> Saviq: I need a hand with https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/cmake/+merge/235239 - I'm unable to fix the ninja build issue, my cmake-fu isn't there.
<facundobatista> holas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pstolowski: so kill the search button altogether
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, in that case let me know when you have it, and i'll prepare a silo again
<tsdgeos> that should be easy
<Saviq> greyback, will have a look soon
<greyback> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> greyback, TBH I don't see how it could work at all, it tries to link to libraries that are never built...
<Saviq> unless ExternalProject_Add is doing it
<Saviq> right, it must be
<Saviq> greyback, so, IMO the FindGtest.cmake file is b0rked
<Saviq> greyback, it only builds GMock, not GTest
<Saviq> greyback, can you confirm that it all actually builds and works with make?
<Saviq> greyback, FWIW cmake has its own FindGTest...
<mzanetti> hmm... for some reason the store doesn't open for me with devel-proposed
<mzanetti> works with rtm
<mzanetti> same for you?
<Saviq> greyback, ok, now I get how it's meant to work, not sure why it doesn't
<Saviq> greyback, there is a dependency on GMock declared for the test, and if I build GMock, the test builds
<Saviq> :/
<greyback> Saviq: cmake's FindGTest depends on gtest being build and installed in the system. That's not what google wants, they want the src files in the system, but each projects builds them manually
<Saviq> greyback, oh does it
<greyback> Saviq: it builds & works with make
<Saviq> greyback, no no I know what they want, just didn't think that's what'd happen with the CMake module
<greyback> yeah
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that's some weirdness in dependencies with ninja
<Saviq> @unity: rtm open for ota-1!
<mzanetti> may the cherry-picking begin
<Saviq> continue, rather ;)
<kgunn> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one isn't top approved, might block the silo: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/reversible-spread/+merge/241274
<Saviq> mzanetti, no worries, I'm on it - testing now
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> autopilot is back
 * tsdgeos reruns is job 
<tsdgeos> s/is/his
<mterry> Cimi, you said the wizard branches were good, right?  Was there more reviewing/testing to do, or did you mean to mark approved?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, no store for me on vivid as well
<Saviq> alecu, any idea about the store scope being empty + permanently processing?
<alecu> Saviq: just heard of it, looking.
<Saviq> actually not permanently processing, just empty
<Saviq> alecu, that's vivid only, FYI
<alecu> seems to work for me in vivid #39; will now update to latest
<Cimi> mterry, yep
<Cimi> issues with mumnble here
<alecu> Saviq: mzanetti: I've just updated to vivid #40 on mako, and the apps store still works for me.
<alecu> Saviq: mzanetti: any further ideas on how can I reproduce that?
<Cimi> mterry, I meant when you think we can approve, we should
<mzanetti> alecu: hmm... not really... I just did a flash of devel-proposed today and it doesn't open up... didn't do anything else to debug it
<mterry> Cimi, oh ok.  Approve away and I'll work on getting a silo together
<alecu> mzanetti: a flash with --wipe?
<mzanetti> alecu: no... didn't wipe
<alecu> ack, will try that first then
<Cimi> mterry, I tested -test branch and was working fine, there might be things you want to fix... I don't know
<Cimi> mterry, if you plan changing some bits or not
<Saviq> alecu, it's krillin for me at least
<Saviq> alecu, can I get you any logging from somewhere?
<alecu> Saviq: the default logging is not much use... but let's try anyway.
<alecu> Saviq: cat .cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<mterry> Cimi, no, no further fixes planned
<mterry> Cimi, so just add a comment and I can move forward with landing
<Saviq> alecu, yeah, totally quiet there
<mterry> Saviq, so I'd like to try to land my wizard-in-u8 branches very soon, any objections once your current silo goes through?
<mterry> Saviq, I may want to do them as their own silo, along with the u-s-s branch
<Saviq> mterry, pstolowski had a landing of the dash bottom edge in store, too
<mterry> Saviq, ok, sounds like he's in line first then  :)  I'll wait (my silo isn't even ready yet, just about to create it)
<Saviq> mterry, so go for a parallel silo and whoever makes it first? ;)
<Saviq> just make sure to coordinate
<Mirv> Saviq: can you get top-approves for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/47/console
<Saviq> Mirv, of course, my bad
<Saviq> Mirv, done
<pstolowski> Mirv, can I get silo for #54 once Saviq's landing is published?
<Saviq> pstolowski, you can get the silo before that, even :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, you just shouldn't build before mine publishes
<Mirv> pstolowski: let's do what Saviq proposes, since I'm not here anymore (...sort of)
<Mirv> pstolowski: so wait for 003 to m&c before building
<pstolowski> Mirv, ok, thanks
<alecu> Saviq: I was unable to reproduce on my mako+latest vivid. I've never tried vivid on my krillin yet, will flash later today after I finish with a branch.
<Cimi> mterry, what is atest ?
<Cimi> google doesn't help
<mterry> Cimi, did I leave some typos in the tests branch?  hm
<Cimi> mterry, function atest
<Cimi> instead test
<mterry> Cimi, that's something I do to disable some tests, when I just want to run one of them (I don't know a better way), it got into the branch  :(
<mterry> Cimi, just pushed a fix
<mterry> Cimi, and just removed a debug line -- whoops I forgot to clean that file out once I got everything working  :)
<Cimi> mterry, I also added other small comments
<mterry> Cimi, ok looking
<mterry> Cimi, why you always hating on a separator for public/private bits of qml?
<Cimi> mterry, I don't hate, but you are the only one using
<Cimi> mterry, in unity8
<Cimi> mterry, so either we remove everywhere or not
<mterry> Cimi, so?  :)
<mterry> Cimi, it's essentially a little comment in the file
<mterry> Cimi, I mean, I could add words to it too, like "END OF PUBLIC INTERFACE" or something if that would make you like it more
<Saviq> alecu, ok, I'll be back in some 3h if you need me to debug something
<Cimi> mterry, is not me...
<Cimi> mterry, if one file as separators, one doesn't...
<Cimi> as/has
<mterry> Cimi, who cares?  If I add a comment to one file explaining what's happening in that one file, you wouldn't require that I add more comments to all the other files
<Cimi> mterry, I will say that the comment is useless and should be removed... :)
<mterry> Cimi, ah well that's a different argument.  :)  I think it helps keep the file organized, but I can at least understand your objection now
<mterry> Cimi, but I disagree that it's useless or unwanted.  I'm not even sure why you would say that since it clearly has a purpose (separating public/private bits of a file -- a long standing custom in files that have both -- like C++ headers put the public stuff up top)
<mterry> Cimi, fixed your nits and commented
<Cimi> mterry, cool
<mterry> Cimi, do you mind approving the tests branch?  I've got the silo ready besides
<berz3rk> Hello
<berz3rk> mhall119: hey
<berz3rk> I wonder if its safe to use 15.04 unity next in desktop mode as a developer?
<berz3rk> can I run x11 applications? can I use nvidia drivers?
<mhall119> berz3rk: safe to try? probably. ready to replace Unity 7, probably not
<mhall119> berz3rk: support for X11 apps is just starting to come around, there was a youtube video showing it off just the other day
<berz3rk> mhall119: can I run it like in this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXHulRlq10s
<berz3rk> in desktop mode
<mhall119> same for native GTK apps on Mir, and also for desktop-style windows
<mhall119> but again, that's all just now being developed, I don't know if any of it has even landed in the latest packages
<berz3rk> mhall119: can I setup this desktop mode easy?
<mhall119> I think you can still just install the unity8-desktop-session-mir package, Saviq or kgunn might be able to say for sure
<kgunn> berz3rk: yep...it works
<kgunn> actually...i've been dragging my feet moving to 15.04...it should totally work
<kgunn> on 14.10 it does for sure
<berz3rk> kgunn: can I run firefox? what about steam?
<berz3rk> but drivers are not there for proprietary stuff yet right?
<berz3rk> no EGL in ati or nvidia
<berz3rk> i download right now an iso just to test it I guess, 5 months ago it was totaly unusable
<kgunn> berz3rk: sorry...you caught me just as i got on the phone....you gonna be here a while ?
<berz3rk> kgunn: for like 2 more hours I believe :D
<kgunn> cool...i won't forget
<kgunn> ....and then he quits :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-03
<Saviq> pstolowski, the "search" part from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/Unity8%20-%20Manage%20Dash can go away now, right?
<pstolowski> Saviq, right, I forgot to update
<Saviq> pstolowski, nw
<pstolowski> thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you update the silo with my new branch? it has merges from trunk
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> greyback, I kinda hijacked your qtmir branches for cmake, might wanna look through the latest changes
<Saviq> greyback, also adding cmake-extras to the silo
<greyback> Saviq: so I've observed
<Saviq> greyback, seems -gles was really behind on debian/control changes, too...
<Saviq> we need to do a better job there
 * tsdgeos does evil eyes to unity-scopes- click for not using -j10 even if told to
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: who is reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/moreAsyncDash/+merge/241524 ?
<greyback> Saviq: your OCD in debian/control showing :)
<Saviq> greyback, wrap-and-sort -at
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah, there's some of that
 * greyback learns new command
<Saviq> greyback, unfortunately it breaks comments
<Saviq> greyback, so some manual love is needed afterwards
<Saviq> but once it's done it's easy to keep sorted
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see you found a scapegoat
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: there?
<Cimi> greyback, found an issue with shell rotation
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<greyback> Cimi: go on
<Cimi> greyback, open gallery that is a fullscreen app
<Cimi> greyback, power button to lock screen
<Cimi> greyback, power to wake
<Cimi> greyback, unlock
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i've tested that branch you gave me yesterday
<Saviq> greyback, ok all that looks promising
<Cimi> see a slow animation from greeter to gallery fullscreen
<tsdgeos> and yes, if dash is in "utilities" and i go to the store, it ends in in "all" not in "utilities"
<tsdgeos> but that's what scope.currentNavigationId is saying
<greyback> Cimi: please add to our bug-tracking spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/140Icn5zcZwMvg1SONrwRKXYip-Pie7jtbEARpWwgxfw/edit#gid=0
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: maybe scopes-shell needs changing? or the scope? how do i debug what the scope think it's returning as current navigation id?
<greyback> Saviq: thanks for the help there.
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the scope get current nav id with search request (and you can tell it's ok looking at the search results). i think what's important is what shell thinks is the current nav id. I think you can get it via a property of Scope
<Saviq> greyback, pleasure
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that's exactly what i am sayiing
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that property says it's all
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah sorry, missed one sentence
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm, maybe plugin has a bug then
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, i'll debug the plugin and see
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks for looking at it
<tsdgeos> no worries :) tell me if you need me to have a look at it again or something
<Cimi> tsdgeos, added a comment
<Cimi> greyback, added bug
<greyback> Cimi: thanks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: answered
<greyback> Cimi: that's on phone, right?
<Cimi> greyback, mako
<greyback> Cimi: we have that bug on trunk right now actually
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if cacheBuffer is int, shouldn't setCacheBuffer accept int and not qreal?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that sounds sensible
<tsdgeos> let me fix it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also, when we add a negative cacheBuffer, shall we set 0 or not? what qt does when properties are set wrongly?
<tsdgeos> the same
<tsdgeos> ./qquickitemview.cpp:458:        qmlInfo(this) << "Cannot set a negative cache buffer";
<Cimi> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm getting plenty of "QGridLayoutEngine::addItem: Cell (0, 0) already taken" messages in unity8-dash.log; known?
<Cimi> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1398770
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398770 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Transition greeter to fullscreen app is slow (and maybe a little broken)" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah, i've seen them too, don't seem to cause problems tbh
<tsdgeos> but may be worth investigating more
<greyback> Cimi: thank, but I marked as duplicate of bug 1398770
<ubot5> bug 1396244 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1398770 Unlocking the phone over fullscreen app is very slow" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396244
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ack
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'll make a note here to investigate it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, k, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, hmm I broke -gles somehow
<Saviq> can't get the build deps resolved
 * greyback looks
<Saviq> huh
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, pushed
<Saviq> greyback, ok it's the libqt5gui5-gles dep
<greyback> you removed it?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, and I tried that first
<Saviq> greyback, but somehow sbuild still couldn't resolve ¿?
<Saviq> but apt-get build-dep did
<greyback> huh
<Saviq> greyback, the test dep seems not needed though
<Saviq> no wait, checking again
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> verifying
<Saviq> ok that's not good, apt-get seems to resolve everything fine, but not sbuild
<facundobatista> Holas
<greyback> Saviq: doesn't sbuild use an apt-based resolver to determine dependencies (by default)?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but not build-dep, but a dummy package (what mk-build-deps does)
<greyback> ah
<Saviq> greyback, hmm, TBH I might've broken something locally, can't get it to work on trunk either...
<Saviq> *or* something broke with qt
 * Saviq adds the dep blindly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think this conflicts, if you merge it with the prereq, not with trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/buttons-in-panel/+merge/242644
<mzanetti> anyways... merge it neverthelles
<mzanetti> -l+s
<mzanetti> ok. let's try again:
<mzanetti> anyways... merged it nevertheless
<mzanetti> :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i've found the issue with current department id in shell plugin which could be reset to default depending on timing (we had a race); i've a fix, with it looks correct now, but i don't see any siblings (my modified scope now reports all departments all the time now)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so it can be now another issue with navigation models in the plugin (i'm not familiar too much with that yet), or uniyt8
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when you calculate displayMarginBeginning and End, you use a lot of - signs
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks like it can be simplified
<Cimi> mmm maybe not because they are min and max...
<Cimi> I got the logic after
<Saviq> greyback, ok yeah, libqt5gui5-gles and libqt5quicktest5 are indeed required, it's building in the PPA now
<Saviq> greyback, don't ask me why it didn't work in my sbuild :/
<greyback> Saviq: ok good. /me was also fighting with my sbuild
<Saviq> and would be nice if we understood why those are needed, and maybe get rid of them (or at least comment)
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, if you look at the build failures in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+sourcepub/4600234/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> Mirv, I had to add libqt5gui5-gles and libqt5quicktest5 to B-Ds for the builder to resolve deps
<Saviq> Mirv, any idea why's that and what could we do about it (or do we just wait for runtime GL detection instead?)
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, no, I don't know why it would change in any way from what it used to be in the past. but it would look like to me the previous landing also already had them both? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191126103/qtmir-gles_0.4.4%2B15.04.20141124-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Saviq> Mirv, oh yeah, it was like that for a while
<Saviq> Mirv, I was just doing some clean up
<Saviq> and was wondering if we know where this comes from
<Mirv> Saviq: r_salveti understands the gles packages best. my simple guess is that the "or" dependencies cause the need to specify some -gles package separately even when compiling against qtbase5-gles-dev. for example UI Toolkit depends on qt5-qmake-gles, qt5-qmake-gles, qtbase5-private-gles-dev and libqt5quick5-gles
<Mirv> and that has been since the first gles version of that https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175113669/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_0.1.46%2B14.10.20140502.6-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe if you depended on qt5-qmake-gles, qt5-qmake-gles, qtbase5-private-gles-dev, you wouldn't need the libqt5gui5-gles
<Mirv> but that isn't any cleaner
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think the issue was that the prereq didn't merge, and thus all the dependents didn't either
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: failing qmluitests in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/wallpaper/+merge/242461 ?
<kgunn> bug 1367822
<ubot5> bug 1367822 in Ubuntu UX "[Scopes] Process required to pin a shortcut to the launcher does not fit users mental model" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367822
<mterry> Cimi, the wizard is basically ready to go in a silo -- you can test it if you like, vivid silo 3 -- just needs an approve on the tests branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there isn't much chance that its related to that branch though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems the only branch with this failure i could find
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: doesn't touch neither that code, nor that test
<tsdgeos> let me see if i can repro
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I had fixed some flakyness of that test yesterday in another branch though
<mzanetti> let me see if it got merged yet
<mzanetti> yeah, it's merged
<mzanetti> with the reversible-spread branch... exactly this was failing too
<mzanetti> actually its a bit different
<mzanetti> yesterday it was failing in <position1, now it's failing in >position3
<mzanetti> will dig into it, but I'm sure it's not related to that wallpaper branch
<balloons> mzanetti, I noticed the desktop-next iso allows you to install from the store without issue. And in general it's a bit different than the unity8 vm setup . .  Any idea why this is? I assume there is an RTM branch of unity8 as well as a vivid branch (perhaps more), but I would expect the image and installed versions to line up
<mzanetti> balloons: I think it's related to some packagekit plugin/config which differs on a standard desktop
<mzanetti> but I'm not exactly sure what it is
<balloons> hmm... I'll try the latest lxc version as well. Might be a bit confusing to folks. I'm anxiously waiting for your desktop-stage branch to land
<mzanetti> hah! I love to see one high-dpi fix coming in after another :D
<mzanetti> as of today my screensaver is full screen again :D
<mterry> Cimi, I made vivid silo 3 with all the wizard stuff, if you want to test again.  Just needs the tests branch to be approved and we can land
<Cimi> mterry, yup, saw
<mterry> Cimi, ok I thought I sent that earlier, but couldn't find it in my scrollback
<Cimi> mterry, you did yup
<mterry> :)
<mterry> my damn internet connection has been crazy today, thought IRC ate it
<Cimi> mterry, was having lunch then we had standup
<Cimi> mterry, so I didn't reply
<mterry> sure
<Cimi> mterry, but I was already having a look earleir to the code
<mzanetti> balloons: the branches are approved by now
<mzanetti> balloons: so unless I messed up and broke something that'll be caught in the silo review, they should go in with the next batch
<balloons> mzanetti, excellent. That will be a big boost to using it on the desktop. I'm sitting on a post waiting for it
<mzanetti> O_o
<mzanetti> I hope that post says that it's not finished yet, but rather a start of a long process
<balloons> basically yes. I want to push people to using it on the desktop. I'd like to personally run it as a daily driver this cycle and convince some others to do the same. No pressure :-)
<balloons> for now, it's just testing
<Cimi> mterry, still one test to fix
<mterry> cimi, uh oh which one?
<Cimi> mterry, test_locationHereTerms
<Cimi> mterry, could be for the " " check?
<mterry> cimi, I don't get that failure.  is that local or in jenkins?
<Cimi> mterry, jenkins
<mterry> cimi, ah!  I only noticed the PhoneStage::test_enterSpread  failure
<Cimi> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/187/testReport/(root)/qmltestrunner/Wizard__test_locationHereTerms/
<mterry> cimi, yeah I see it now
<mterry> cimi, am looking, thanks.  duh
<mterry> cimi, I bet it's because assigning 1i8n.language = "fr" doesn't do what I want if the french locale isn't setup
<Cimi> ok..
<mterry> oh actually, it's because Ubuntu.Web isn't installed
<mterry> cimi, done
<Cimi> mterry, let's wait jenkins then we can approve
<mterry> cimi, yeah definitely, it's catching dep stuff that I wouldn't notice  :)
 * mterry goes afk for a bit
<mterry> Cimi, looks like wizard tests passed, yay!  (I was worried there would be some other dep needed)
<Cimi> mterry, i'll approve soon
<veebers> Saviq: What do you know about the edge demo? I have some queries, mainly can I start it with testability :-)
<Saviq> veebers, not really, it's being redesigned, so will get a rework
<Saviq> veebers, mterry knows best
<veebers> Saviq: ok cool, so that's both first boot wizard and the edges demo that's getting reworked? (I'll ping mterry too)
<Saviq> veebers, to some extent, yes, wizard is being moved into the unity8 tree right now
<veebers> Saviq: ok, one more question :-) Any idea of when the rework for the edges demo will be complete/usable
<Saviq> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wizard-import/+merge/242245 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wizard-plugin/+merge/241912 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wizard-tests/+merge/242525
<Saviq> veebers, there's no final design yet, so dunno
<veebers> Saviq: cool, thanks for the info
<Saviq> veebers, if you want to have a look, here's the design docs, but WiP still https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/apps-and-platform-team/3-platform/6-greeter
<veebers> Saviq: fyi, we're looking at automating some of the sanity tests. I'm keen to get something for the demo, even if it's getting changed in the future.
<Saviq> veebers, I understand, just saying don't spend much time on getting them Right™, clean and everything
<Saviq> veebers, for now dirty is good enough
<veebers> Saviq: heh, ack :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-04
<pete-woods> Saviq: do you know if the bug on the RTM image where scope preview images don't appear got reported / fixed anywhere?
<pete-woods> sorry, not RTM
<pete-woods> vivid
<Saviq> pete-woods, bug #1357321, unless there's a new/different one
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<pete-woods> that's really it?
<pete-woods> fair enough, I'm on WiFi is all
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, yeah, it's the *switching* that was the problem
<pete-woods> although I did connect after booting
<Saviq> pete-woods, not either of 3G or WiFi
 * pete-woods reboots
<Saviq> pete-woods, but, as you can see, this should've been fixed by now :/
<pete-woods> I'm probably not up to date
<pete-woods> for some reason my device doesn't nag to update
<pete-woods> oh wait
<pete-woods> it's not actually fixes, it's just critical
<Saviq> pete-woods, it *is* fixed for vivid, not for rtm
<pete-woods> ah right
<pete-woods> well, flashing anyway
<dpm> thostr_, pstolowski, is the terminology and diagrams on this page still current? http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/overview/
<pstolowski> dpm, yes
<dpm> pstolowski, great, thanks. I wasn't too sure about the use of Dash and Dash pages
<thostr_> even thought the definition of an aggregating scope should probably be rephrased a little bit
<dpm> thostr_, thanks, happy to update it, do you have any suggestions?
<facundobatista> Hola
<thostr_> dpm: maybe keeping it very simple just saying: A scope that aggregates (results) of multiple standalone or other aggregating scopes.
<dpm> thostr_, ok, I'll update it
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-05
<tsdgeos> dandrader: there?
<tsdgeos> greyback: you there?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: dandrader: do you know what is creating the QTouchEvents? is it the qtmir qpa?
<tsdgeos> in the phone
<dandrader> tsdgeos, QtEventFeeder
<tsdgeos> dandrader: where's the code of that?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, src/platforms/mirserver/qteventfeeder.h
<dandrader> tsdgeos, src/platforms/mirserver/qteventfeeder.cpp
<tsdgeos> in qtmir?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> oki tx
<tsdgeos> dandrader: greyback: can i compile qtmir on the phone with this qmake or do i need some special flags?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I always build it on the phone
<dandrader> tsdgeos, with qmake. nothing special
<tsdgeos> ok, no special flag, just run qmake, good
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but I pass it CONFIG+=no_tests to speed up the build
<tsdgeos> oki
<dandrader> tsdgeos, check the readme
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I also pass it PREFIX=/usr, although I'm not sure it it's really needed
<greyback> dandrader: for qmake, that's not needed
<Saviq> or!
<Saviq> x-build!
<Saviq> the cmake-based qtmir is migrating now ;)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, there is conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe, can you update?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: if i put a qDebug in QtEventFeeder::dispatchMotion should i see it in the unity-dash.log if it's the dash i'm pressing over?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hmmm
<tsdgeos> $ bzr merge ../unity8/
<tsdgeos> Nothing to do.
<tsdgeos> maybe i have not pushed?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it will be in unity8.log
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's pushed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: conflict with what?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, QtEventFeeder lives in the unity8 process. it takes an event out of mir and puts it into unity8's QQuickWindow
<tsdgeos> dandrader: but unity8-dash has a different window, how events get there?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, if you wanna track the input events that unity8 sends to client apps check MirSurfaceItem in qtmir
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well i have an input event that "seems" wrong
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to track where goes wrong
<tsdgeos> or if it's just sent wrong by autopilot
<tsdgeos> ok, tx for the pointers
<pstolowski> tsdgeos,  debian/control
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: merging which branches?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, src/modules/Unity/Application/mirsurfaceitem.cpp:615
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, trunk. unity8 just landed
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that's where unity8 sends a mir input event down to the client app
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i mean, another chanes in unity8 landed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah unity8 just landed
<tsdgeos> k
<dandrader> oh... qtmir trunk now uses CMake
<greyback> yep, proper cros building now possible
<tsdgeos> noooooooooooooo
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, qtmir README still talks about qmake :)
<tsdgeos> nooooooooooooooooo
 * tsdgeos shakes fist
<greyback> d'oh
<tsdgeos> 107 tags updated.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> mterry!!!!
<dandrader> greyback, do we have a CONFIG+=no_tests equivalent?
<greyback> dandrader: probably not
<dandrader> grrrrr
<greyback> sorry
<Saviq> easy to add
<Saviq> copy/paste from usc
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, merged
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: merge your branches plz
<tsdgeos> Text conflict in debian/unity8-common.install
<tsdgeos> 1 conflicts encountered.
<mzanetti> again :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack, will do. thanks
 * tsdgeos keeps digging up
<tsdgeos> dandrader: who calls QtEventFeeder::dispatch ?
<tsdgeos> i guess mir
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
 * tsdgeos ends where he didn't want to end
<Saviq> greyback_, dandrader, I had to overwrite lp:qtmir and lp:qtmir/gles
<Saviq> it has dome dumb empty commits from the train on top
<Saviq> s/has/had/
<Saviq> s/dome/some/
<greyback_> ok
<mzanetti> greyback_: hey, I had to push some change to the uninvert-launcher branch
<mzanetti> greyback_: mind reapproving?
<tsdgeos> meh i want to build mir but don't have enough space in the phone :/
<greyback_> mzanetti: ok looking
<mzanetti> greyback_: so the issue is that the launcher changed in trunk, which I merged
<mzanetti> greyback_: unfortunately had to clip
<greyback_> naughty
<dandrader> tsdgeos, to the ubuntun image resize trick!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and use mako, not krillin
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i'm on mako, my krillin has enough space :D
<dandrader> if you say so
<greyback_> tsdgeos: I've not rebuilt mir for phone in a while, but I know the team use their own chroot-based Xcompile scripts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for when x-building doesn't work, I started using a chroot in $HOME on the device
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that makes sense-ish
<Saviq> can get you a rootfs
<dandrader> tsdgeos, just in case http://paste.ubuntu.com/9381191/
<Saviq> yeah that's not gonna work on krillin
<Saviq> we have real partitions there
 * Saviq recommends chroots
<Saviq> they survive flashing etc.
<Saviq> and it's real easy to debootstrap into a folder
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: merged 'em all
<dandrader> Saviq, so have 107 stale tags leaked into unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, mterry managed to land them yesterday
<dandrader> Saviq, your script doesn't seem to detect them
<Saviq> dandrader, you might not have the latest instalment http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-tags.py
<Saviq> this should remove all the invalid tags
<dandrader> Saviq,  yeah, now it works
<seb128> where is the app details page come from in unity8/touch (the one you get when you long press on an app icon)
<Saviq> seb128, the click store in general
<Saviq> seb128, falling back to the .desktop file
<seb128> thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, think you could prep a vivid silo? I'd want to focus on the first ota landing
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't build yet, list_on_bottom_swipe is migrating already, but it's blocked in proposed for a while still
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure. is there a spreadsheet entry already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you mean in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/deparment_jumping/+merge/243639 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I open the store and even though the department selection says "all" I only see the music section
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: in the navigation list? or as part of the results?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: results
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the list is still full of stuff?
<mzanetti> no, only has the media section too, and "all"
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i'll check
<tsdgeos> maybe it really needs the scopes shell part
<Saviq> greyback_, can you have a look at bug #1394645 please
<ubot5`> bug 1394645 in The Webapps-core project "OSK doesn't appear after OA login" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394645
<greyback_> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> greyback_, it seems from the last comments like we might be on the hook there
<greyback_> Saviq: yeah I think you're right
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're reviewing my debug output to try to find what's wrong :D
<tsdgeos> sorry should have marked as DO NOT REVIEW YET
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I saw you filled the description so I thought it was good to go :)
<kgunn> Saviq: i don't think these are unity8....do you agree ?
<kgunn> bug 1398427
<ubot5`> bug 1398427 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "Can't use earphone to answer or disconnect a call" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398427
<kgunn> bug 1394645
<ubot5`> bug 1394645 in The Webapps-core project "OSK doesn't appear after OA login" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394645
<Saviq> kgunn, the latter one is between u8 and qtmir it seems
<Saviq> kgunn, the former we're debating, have asked for design feedback to start with
<Saviq> kgunn, they're "ours" in the sense there might be little or more work in it
<Saviq> for us
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot_drag_more/+merge/243367 now, but better let it run in CI and see if it passes
<tsdgeos> i had it running on the phone for 45 minutes and succeded all the time so is looking good
<tsdgeos> but you never know
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if it is a workaround, add a comment linking the bug
<tsdgeos> i can't
<tsdgeos> i have not filed the bug yet
<Cimi> ok so file it :P
<Cimi> you said filed in the commit :P
<tsdgeos> i am a lier
<tsdgeos> you got me
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi>  * Did you make sure that your branch does not contain spurious tags?
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> I think I lied sometimes on that
 * Cimi slaps himself
<tsdgeos> Cimi: happier now? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot_drag_more/+merge/243367
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the comment was to be added in the code :P
<tsdgeos> that's nonsense
<tsdgeos> what do we have commit logs for then?
<Saviq> mterry, looks like bug #1363400 is coming your way
<ubot5`> bug 1363400 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[wizard] allows to "Continue" without connecting to network" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363400
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why? we usually add FIXME in code for this reason
<Cimi> when we workaround things
<tsdgeos> which i complain every single time we do that
<tsdgeos> if we're going to make our commit logs useless we may as well keep them empty
<mterry> hmm, Cimi knows that code better than me -- do you know what's going on with the above bug? ^
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but sure, i'll add it there
<tsdgeos> not that i care :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am happy both ways, just we need to keep going with the same rule
<Cimi> let's discuss with saviq and others
<Cimi> mterry, there is a stupid counter for wifi
<Cimi> mterry, we need more capability from network indicator, like a value saying "wifi is connected"
<mterry> Cimi, it doesn't tell us that?
<Cimi> mterry, it didn't when I wrote that code iirc
<tsdgeos> Cimi: added
<mterry> Cimi, can I assign the bug to you?
<Cimi> mterry, is not on me...
<mterry> Cimi, right, but someone needs to do the u8 side and make sure the network side gets done
<Cimi> mterry, ok then
<Cimi> mterry, just looked at the code
<Saviq> Cimi, if we need more from some backends, add a task for it
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah, months ago answer was "not a priority"
<Cimi> Saviq, will chase again
<mterry> Cimi, thanks!
<Saviq> Cimi, it just became a priority as the bug is targeted for the milestone in 2 weeks
<Saviq> Cimi, so you got some push behind you this time
<mterry> Saviq, if it's targetting rtm, the code change will be in u-s-s
<Saviq> mterry, ah right
<Saviq> mterry, this is going to be a tricky one
<Saviq> mterry, so it affects unity8 (Ubuntu) but u-s-s (RTM
<mterry> Saviq, heh, right
<Saviq> greyback_, fix for bug #1365673 still on hold?
<ubot5`> bug 1365673 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:6:qt_message_fatal:QMessageLogger::fatal:UbuntuClientIntegration::UbuntuClientIntegration:UbuntuMirClientIntegrationPlugin::create:loadIntegration" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365673
<greyback_> Saviq: yeah, I suspect it breaks something else
<Saviq> greyback_, any chance for a fix for 18.12?
<greyback_> Saviq: well if it's some other issue (which this far I've been unable to determine/reproduce) then unlikely. If it's just that, then looks good
<Saviq> greyback_, ok, I'll leave it in for that milestone for now then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you tried  lp:~aacid/unity8/deparment_jumping  on rtm or vivid?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: vivid
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> mterry, got an MP for you to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/greeterRefactoring/+merge/243823
<dandrader> mterry, I cherry picked it out of the shellRotation work
<mterry> dandrader, oof ok
<dandrader> mterry, so it can be reviewed separately.
<mterry> nice, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll wait for moreAsyncDash before landing the other bits in rtm, ok?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> Cimi: actually you want to give it more time on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/moreAsyncDash/+merge/241524 or ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ccan we retrigger ci?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> so for monday we are ok to go?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> actually did i lose the hability to retrigger builds?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea? ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seems I have, too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so no, can't retrigger a build :D
<tsdgeos> i'll merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, it's all the network etc. issues in CI
<tsdgeos> that should trigger one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it won't
<Cimi> tsdgeos, great
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<Cimi> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's still issues in the lab they're working on
 * greyback_ hates that QtCreator just fails to open cmake project if a dependency is missing
<Saviq> greyback_, +1, but I'm not sure it's QtC's fault.., cmake just doesn't generate the list of files that QtC uses then
<Saviq> (I think)
<greyback_> Saviq: sure I get that, but that's a technical reason which I don't hugely care about. Prompt me, force cmake to generate as much as it can, and disable building
<greyback_> then I can still read & edit code
<Saviq> maybies
<Saviq> greyback_, btw, seems kgunn threw bug #1394645 josharenson's way
<ubot5`> bug 1394645 in The Webapps-core project "OSK doesn't appear after OA login" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394645
<greyback_> Saviq: ok
<kgunn> unless greyback_ you wanna give josharenson an early christmas present :)
<kgunn> and just fix it
<josharenson> :-D
<greyback_> will see
<josharenson> I have another question for you greyback_ before you go eow, gimmie a min
<greyback_> not sure where focus has gone to
<greyback_> ok
<josharenson> greyback_ so current screenshot logic (the actual screengrab) is handled in qml now...
<josharenson> so does USC/mir have the ability to take screenshots already?
<greyback_> josharenson: it does, just via a different mechanism.
<josharenson> greyback_ I figured.. ok ill go look for it
<greyback_> josharenson: have a look at mir::scene::Session::take_snapshot
<josharenson> cool
<greyback_> an example of it being used is in qtmir: src/modules/Unity/Application/applicationscreenshotprovider.cpp
<josharenson> ack, thanks
<josharenson> hummm so if screenshots are handled in USC, how will the user receive feedback
<greyback_> josharenson: what feedback should the user get? Noise being played? Screen flash?
<josharenson> greyback_ yes
<josharenson> :-p
<josharenson> greyback_ also, I assume it should be encoded via something like libping rather than being converted to a QImage
<josharenson> libpng
<mzanetti> josharenson: QImage::saveToFile()
<josharenson> mzanetti, trying to avoid the use of qml in usc, unless that isn't an issue
<josharenson> well qy
<josharenson> qt*
 * josharenson can't type today
<greyback_> josharenson: I didn't know you could use Qt. You can use the qmultimedia stuff to play back sound - not sure if it'll work as root user, but one way to find out
<greyback_> the white flash, well, 1 form of feedback is probably enough? Sound should do it, no (sorry hearing-impaired people)?
<josharenson> greyback_ trying not to use Qt....
<greyback_> josharenson: then you've hard work ahead of you :(
<greyback_> can probably use pulseaudio C library to play sound
<josharenson> greyback_ is there any reason not to use qt? kgunn had asked me about it and I told him I would avoid it
<mzanetti> josharenson: there's already Qt in there
<mzanetti> at least it links qtcore and qtdbus
<josharenson> mzanetti, so... any disadvantage to adding more? Just trying to keep screenshots shell agnostic
 * greyback_ might've heard that people wanted to remove Qt dependency from USC
<greyback_> kgunn: ^^ any truth to that?
<josharenson> greyback_ is there any way shell can listen to USC for events?
<greyback_> josharenson: via dbus would be only way
<josharenson> greyback_ thats not bad... then any shell could listen for the screenshot dbus signal and notify the user however it wants
<greyback_> true
<josharenson> and libpng could, I assume, save the raw pixel data to $USER
<josharenson> well after encoding
<greyback_> well if you have qt, I don't see why you shouldn't just use it
 * mzanetti is a bit lost here
<josharenson> mzanetti, I guess the tl;dr is I want to move screenshot logic entirely to USC and minimize (or not at all) use of Qt
<mzanetti> yeah... I understand that... did anyone tell you to avoid Qt?
<josharenson> mzanetti, kgunn had asked me something like "will moving screenshots to usc mean there will be more qt in usc?"
<josharenson> so I assumed it was discouraged
<mzanetti> ah... you I guess you'll have to clarify if that's true. would be news to me.
<kgunn> mzanetti: i don't know if it's a completely bad thing...but there was some reason we were thinking we wanted to pull qml out of u-s-c
<kgunn> i guess more of a "is this really a necessary dependancy?" kind of thot
<kgunn> alan_g: AlbertA ^
<alan_g> AIUI there were security concerns about Qt in a privileged task. (But I wasn't directly involved in those discussions)
<AlbertA> kgunn: josharenson: why move screenshots to USC?
<greyback_> kgunn: alan_g: whatever these "security concerns" are, the other side of the argument should be development time and convenience. the phrase "security concerns" always sounds like FUD to me
<AlbertA> I thought we convinced ourselves it was not a good idea for it to be in USC
<kgunn> AlbertA: but why ?
<AlbertA> kgunn: well one reason was encrypted user folders
<kgunn> i recall the conclusion, but not the reason
<mzanetti> hmm... I guess that's a good point
<AlbertA> kgunn: and you would be screenshotting the root server
<josharenson> AlbertA, was because we wanted to switch screenshots to power + volume, and power key was in USC
<mzanetti> AlbertA: so the reason this happens is because we thought using the power key would be a better idea than up/down
<kgunn> e.g. workingn around volume notification is hard+hacky
<kgunn> in shell
<mzanetti> but I can see the point about moving the shotting logic to usc might be a bad idea
<kgunn> so expose shell to power key instead ?
<AlbertA> mzanetti: kgunn: ok...but how would volume + power key help? doesn't it still popup the volume notification?
<kgunn> usc would filter i suppose
<mzanetti> AlbertA: power + volume would help though
<mzanetti> yeah, exposing the power key to unity might be way to go
<josharenson> What if we just added the delay to volume key presses (and cancel on release) as we talked about earlier
<kgunn> hacky
<kgunn> mainly...but i thot it would work
<AlbertA> mzanetti: sorry I still don't get it...how does power + volume help? I mean the volume notification comes in during a volume press
<josharenson> kgunn, we should do that anyway as to make the button press order independent
<mzanetti> AlbertA: well, we trigger the notification in the shell if the volume key is pressed down
<kgunn> josharenson: don't have to convince me :)
<alan_g> greyback_: if someone has to vet all the Qt code that could slow things a lot
<mzanetti> AlbertA: but we can if() that with isPowerButtonPressed
<greyback_> alan_g: we rest a huge percentage of the platform on qt
<AlbertA> mzanetti: aaahh ok...
<greyback_> if the policy is to avoid using qt for root-user processes, then there'll be a development time cost
<AlbertA> greyback_: there's only a tiny bit of QT in USC, which can easily be replaced with dbus-cpp and process-cpp
<alan_g> greyback_: I'm speculating - as I said I wasn't involved in the discussions
<greyback_> AlbertA: sure, but I'm asking if doing that is worth the trouble
<AlbertA> mzanetti: josharenson: well anpok has a branch that kinda exposes the power key stuff through dbus, but it needs some work
<alan_g> Anyway "don't use Qt in USC" dates from the "previous administration". We might want to check current thinking.
<AlbertA> mzanetti: josharenson: including disabling taking action on power key presses
<mzanetti> alan_g: ah... I thought that would be a new thing... would have surprised me
<AlbertA> greyback_: well there's already a desire to refactor USC
 * josharenson notes that could be helpful with orientation sensors as well
<AlbertA> greyback_: that would just be part of that refactoring
<mzanetti> AlbertA: josharenson: yes, that sounds like the way to go
<camako> Last time I asked why we have the nested configuration, the response was because we don't trust Qt, whereas, say, Google uses trusted code in their "shell".
<greyback_> AlbertA: ok great, then this is a good time to decide to use Qt in USC, or not. Mixing Qt and other libs is wasteful
<AlbertA> greayback_: right!
<mzanetti> but seriously... doing everything ourselves can't be more secure
<josharenson> ok so, keep screenshots in shell, but use power key?
<mzanetti> josharenson: yeah
<josharenson> mzanetti, ok follow up question...\
<AlbertA> mzanetti: josharenson: I mean as a bandaid pending anpok's work...
<alan_g> mzanetti: we do as little as possible in USC
<greyback_> kgunn: if security/trust is the main reason against Qt in USC, can we have a meeting to discuss this topic with some security team people?
<josharenson> mzanetti, you are ok with adding a delay to the notification onVolumeKeyPressed, but canceling the delay onVolumeKeyReleased?
<AlbertA> mzanetti: josharenson: just have USC not take action on power key presses if a volume key is also currently pressed down
<josharenson> so you can do Vol + Power || Power + Vol for a screenshot
<greyback_> kgunn: just so we make the decision clear for all
<mzanetti> josharenson: getting away with any delay/timers is the main thing we're doing this...
<josharenson> AlbertA, do we support holding VolumeDown + Power for a hard reset?
<mzanetti> josharenson: I guess Power+Vol, in that order, is enough
<josharenson> mzanetti, ok so you think we should keep the screenshot button sequence order dependent...
<josharenson> ok
<AlbertA> josharenson: it should be button sequence independent
<mzanetti> AlbertA: :D
<josharenson> impossible to do without some kind of delay
<AlbertA> josharenson: yo can know if a volume key is currently pressed and not released
<josharenson> I know
<mzanetti> AlbertA: but... then we need a delay, and we don't want to delay the volume notification that everyone uses, for the screenshot feature that noone uses
<josharenson> but if you want to display the notification without a delay, then it will always be in screenshots
<AlbertA> josharenson: oh yeah heh
<josharenson> so you get delay, or order dependence... I'll implement order dependence, but make it easy to switch
<AlbertA> josharenson: well actually maybe we can change USC so that it takes action on power key release rather than press
<josharenson> AlbertA, but don't you hold power key for shutdown?
<AlbertA> josharenson: yeah...I guess the 2s delay is too short....
<AlbertA> I remember now why I avoided the power key in the first place :
<josharenson> ok, doing it the mzanetti way, and I'll add you all as reviewers so you can have a final argument ;-)
<AlbertA> :)
<josharenson> ha
<mzanetti> :D
<AlbertA> mzanetti: josharenson: so it's too convoluted to tell the volume notification to dissappear?
<kgunn> ah good...didn't miss anything
<josharenson> AlbertA, thought of that... but what if you WANT the volume notification in the screenshot
<AlbertA> josharenson: :) well then there's nothing to change
<josharenson> lol
<mzanetti> AlbertA: you might only want it in the pic *sometimes*
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> no?
<josharenson> yeah
<AlbertA> mzanetti: make it a system settings option ;)=
<josharenson> 99% of the time you don't want it... but you might want to show someone how loud you are listening to a song at
<mzanetti> AlbertA: requires it's setting in the welcome wizard, even
<AlbertA> mzanetti: josharenson: so the main obstacles are, if power key press should come first, then how can USC know to ignore taking action? but it's the opposite in the shell....
<AlbertA> that means USC has to take actions on power key release, except for holding power key down for a period of time...
<josharenson> AlbertA, you have to assume that the delay for a screenshot is shorter than that for shutdown
<josharenson> so.. bad
<AlbertA> then in that case the user has to race agains the 2S limit before the shutdown dialog comes in
<mzanetti> AlbertA: yeah, that's already happening afaik
<mzanetti> AlbertA: you only turn the screen off on release
<mzanetti> AlbertA: so if then a vol button comes in, we'd need to cancel the shutdown menu
<AlbertA> mzanetti: oh true....
<mzanetti> actually... the shutdown menu is already in the shell, so no problem with that
<mzanetti> it's be nice to cancel the screen blanking on release though
<AlbertA> mzanetti: right...
<mzanetti> how do we cancel the screen blanking onRelease when the shutdown menu opens?
<mzanetti> isn't it just setting event.accepted=true in the shell?
<josharenson> I'm assuming this is why screenshot currently doesn't involve the power key
<AlbertA> mzanetti: you would still race agains the 5sec shutdown timeout too though...but 5s should be enough time for the user to get a vol key in there and cancel that in USC as well
 * josharenson checks android behavior 
<AlbertA> mzanetti: there's already some logic in USC
<AlbertA> to ignore power key presses within the 2sec window :)
<greyback_> how about something different? if you hold power & tap on the screen, it takes a screenshot?
<josharenson> greyback_ so do you disable all other touch events when power is down?
<mzanetti> greyback_: doesn't really solve that issue though
<AlbertA> greyback_: I think you could probably get spurious screenshots while trying to shut off the phone
<mzanetti> and you still need to cancel the screen blanking
<josharenson> or if you had a fullscreen app, and touching the screen changed its state in any way, the screenshot would not be what the user expected
<greyback_> thinking out of the box here
<mzanetti> AlbertA: so that new upcoming api will allow us to do that?
<mzanetti> in that case, lets do it properly when we can...
<AlbertA> mzanetti: well here's the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/unity-system-compositor/expose-powerkey-state-and-screen-toggle-controller-interface/+merge/240834
<AlbertA> anpok: ^
<AlbertA> mzanetti: you could potentially receive power key press, receive volume key press, disable screen toggling, take screenshot, and renable screen toggling after getting power key release
<AlbertA> seems a bit dangerous though...as in....if abused or not done right, the user may not be able to shut off the screen
<AlbertA> so maybe the API should be just disable screen toggling until the next power key release
<mzanetti> AlbertA: yeah... sounds about right
<mzanetti> although I think it wouldn't be that risky to disable and re-enable it in unity...
<anpok> AlbertA: aye - still need to rework it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-30
<mzanetti> Guest74213, you want to wait an hour or two, update your system and try again
<mzanetti> Guest74213, alternatively, check out lp:unity-api, build that yourself and install it
<Guest74213> mzanetti, thanks :D i think i'll wait o/
<Saviq> Guest74213, as I wrote on the bug, new libunity-api-dev is available in xenial for almost a day now
<Saviq> it might be your mirror is behind, might want to use archive.ubuntu.com directly in that case
<Guest74213> Saviq, i have libunity-api-dev 7.103+16.04.20151125-0ubuntu1 installed
<Guest74213> and i still can build
<Saviq> Guest74213, owait, the correct unity-shell-application version is 11, when did you last pull?
<Guest74213> Saviq, yesterday :D omg i'm so dumb, i'll pull again now
<Guest74213> <--- dumb
<Saviq> Guest74213, and you really want to fix your IRC client to keep your nick :P
<pixel_> done :D
<Saviq> anyone else seeing a "diamond" character instead of "ff" in, say "affects" in Launchpad?
<Saviq> /methinks saw it in Thunderbird, too
<Saviq> that's Firefox, btw
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1521106, might be unity8/qtmir, too, as we're not suspending music app and keeping the wakelock, thus?
<ubot5> bug 1521106 in Ubuntu Music App "ubuntu touch: music app is draining battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521106
<davmor2> Saviq: might not be music app but might be media-hub as it had a partial update for background music playback that got complete recently iirc
<Saviq> davmor2, right, pause != interrupt playback
<Saviq> wonder if not ever starting playback has the same effect
<davmor2> Saviq: so I just opened the music app and it now holds a queue of what was previously played so that is effectively media-hub queued ready to play
<pixel_> Saviq, it's building now :D -- checking for module 'unity-shell-application=11'
<pixel_> --   found unity-shell-application, version 11
<pixel_> :D
<Saviq> davmor2, right, but ready to play != pipeline all set up
<Saviq> pixel_, glad
<davmor2> Saviq: this is true
<davmor2> Saviq: I'd bring it up with ahayzen and jhodapp too before you dig into it too far in case it is their end
<Saviq> davmor2, ack, tx
<cimi> tsdgeos, hola!
<greyback> Saviq: hey, yeah, there was a similar bug that I investigated a bit & commented upon, lemme find it
<tsdgeos> cimi: hi ho
<greyback> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1518764
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518764 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Music app high power consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * greyback marking duplicate
<cimi> tsdgeos, I was wondering if there is a branch has priority to be tested/reviewed so I can jump on in
<cimi> *it
<Saviq> greyback, tx
<tsdgeos> cimi: not really, the missing branches are either filters branches but still somehow blocked on the "can't open" bug
<popey> I notice the ubuntu shape now has a shadow outside rather than inside in the app scope,  but still has the old internal shadow in the list of scopes pulled up from the bottom... http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-30-100402.png
<popey> is this known - and in progress - or a bug?
<mzanetti> Saviq, why did you reopen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1510969
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510969 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Windows cannot be resized near screen edges" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> seems fixed to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, tried when testing silo 5 and couldn't resize when 1-2px from the edge
<mzanetti> Saviq, hmm... should work... kk, will test
<mzanetti> popey, dunno. design instructed us to change it for the app icons, but no other shapes are affected
<mzanetti> popey, you might want to file a bug to ubuntu-ux about it if you think it's wrong
<popey> dunno if it's wrong but it's inconsistent
<popey> all the scopes have the old one too
<popey> so swipe side to side and the difference is obvious
<mzanetti> yes. only the app icons have the new one
 * popey files a bug
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1521130
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1521130 in Ubuntu UX "New shadow placement is inconsistent" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any reason https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cleanup_assets/+merge/278340 not top approved?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hmm, not that I know of
<mzanetti> I wonder if I forgot or if someone change it back
<mzanetti> Saviq, is there a way to ignore ofono's "start" action in the postinstall stuff?
<mzanetti> if I want to have unity8 installed, it pulls ofono
<mzanetti> and that messes up whole dpkg
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: just touch the init.d file it wants
<tsdgeos> touch /etc/init.d/ofono
<tsdgeos> yes, the packaging can be probably improved to not die because of that :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hmm.. doesn't seem to help
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> it did help here
<tsdgeos> what error do you get?
<mzanetti> Nov 30 11:57:11 Shadow systemd[1]: ofono.service: main process exited, code=killed, status=11/SEGV
<tsdgeos> ah, that's not what i was getting
<tsdgeos> i was getting apt complain about /etc/init.d/ofono not existing and not being able to start the thing
<mzanetti> also it seems wrong that we have a hard dependency on ofono
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> larsu: there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, we should not be pulling in ofono, that's for sure... but we do through indicator-network
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1521142
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1521142 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Dependency on ofono should be optional" [High,New]
<mzanetti> I know
<Saviq> as well as some other things, /me never had that problem with ofono though
<Saviq> might be because I had it installed before systemd or something
<mzanetti> I think the only issue is that since a recent upgrade it fails to start with a SEGV
<mzanetti> and the startup script wants it to work
<mzanetti> so it exits with error now
<mzanetti> leaving about 15 packages unconfigured here
<mzanetti> interesting that it says this on my laptop:  ofonod[8671]: RILDEV detected modem type ril, 1 SIM slot(s)
<mzanetti> Saviq, ok, about that bug from before with resizing. I have a suspicion that the new DDA on the right is eating the hower events
<mzanetti> different bug... will clean up the reports
<tsdgeos> larsu: if you have some time to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/gsettings-qt/disconnect_signal_handler/+merge/278947 it'd be great
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, same bug, different cause ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq, not really... the bug says: "resizing something next to the edges invokes the spread"
<mzanetti> anyhow
<mzanetti> i.e. you can now resize something *to* the edge, which wasn't really possible before
<mzanetti> or well, would invoke the spread and cancel the drag operation
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, I misinterpreted the bug title then
<larsu> tsdgeos: done, thanks
<tsdgeos> larsu: yeah i found it weird too, but i guess valgrind would not be lying there
<larsu> tsdgeos: probably gsettings holding a ref to itself in an idle or so to clean stuff up
<larsu> no, valgrind seems right to me
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> I'm trying to build and run the Unity 8 shell following this tutorial over here: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ but I get an initctl error saying the unity8 process is unknown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13573548/ Somebody knows how to fix this problem?
<mzanetti> vitimiti, try "stop unity8" first
<vitimiti> mzanetti, it says "Impossible connecting to Upstar: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Refused connection
<mzanetti> hmpf
<vitimiti> "
<vitimiti> (I'm roughly translating from Spanish)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this was working for you some weeks ago, right? ^
<mzanetti> vitimiti, you can also do this "make -c builddir tryShell"
<mzanetti> should give you the same result roughly as run.sh
<vitimiti> Let me try that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it may happen that you need to have unity8 installed for that to work
<tsdgeos> not sure tbh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, in his case it says it would be running already
<vitimiti> No rule to make target, it said :I
<mzanetti> you did build it, did you?
<vitimiti> I have unity8 installed in LXC
<vitimiti> Yeah, it is built
<mzanetti> cd builddir && make tryShell
<vitimiti> I'm sorry, my laptop got disconnected from the A/C
<vitimiti> I built the unity8 shell with the ./build.sh script
<vitimiti> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> cd builddir && make tryShell
<Saviq> vitimiti, it looks as if your upstart user session is not running, what's your environment?
<vitimiti> Saviq, I'm using Unity 7 in Ubuntu Xenial
<Saviq> vitimiti, any chance your terminal has stale env vars? tried restarting it?
<vitimiti> mzanetti, that target has no rules, it says
<vitimiti> Saviq, no, I have never touched my terminal's variables, but just in case, how do I restart it?
<mzanetti> something's wrong with your build
<vitimiti> Should I try build --clean?
<Saviq> vitimiti, just close the terminal and start again
<vitimiti> Oh, then that's not the problem
<vitimiti> I have installed unity8 natively and now it's asking for a reboot, just in case that's why initctl is failing
<vitimiti> I will reboot
<Saviq> vitimiti, how's `initctl --session list` look?
<vitimiti> Saviq, that one does show unity8 stop/waiting
<Saviq> vitimiti, try rebooting indeed, might be your upstart went awry
<vitimiti> I will wait for the rebuild and then reboot and see what happens
<vitimiti> Now it does work
<vitimiti> Thank you guys
<mzanetti> greyback, hey, are you running xenial?
<greyback> mzanetti: not on the machine I have with me atm unfortunately
<mzanetti> greyback, just upgraded my notebook, obviously wifi is gone
<greyback> mzanetti: d'oh :(
<mzanetti> and the bcmwl-kernel-source package seems not to exist any more at all now
<mzanetti> b43 only gets me b/g
<mzanetti> greyback, did you port that driver to 3.15 back then?
<mzanetti> phew... works with 3.19 still
<mzanetti> and I still had that kernel around
<greyback> mzanetti: I guess our kernel guys will forward port the driver eventually
<mzanetti> greyback, probably not, no
<mzanetti> greyback, remember, bcm upstream dropped support for our chip
<mzanetti> so all we will get is the broken version that can't do stable
<mzanetti> anyhow... xenial + downgrade to kernel 3.19 + the patched bcmwl-kernel-source package seems to do...
<greyback> mzanetti: did they? b*stards!
<davmor2> greyback: is that only dawning on you now ;)
<greyback> lol
<davmor2> greyback: sorry /me gets hit by it too often testing iso images and seeing how broken they can be
<greyback> davmor2: *nod* they caused me enough pain to forward port an older version of the driver, just to get something that mostly works
<mzanetti> Trevinho, hey, just upgraded to vivid. great to see a normal sized mouse cursor :)
<mzanetti> erm, xenial
<mzanetti> Trevinho, the count emblem seems a bit off tho
<Trevinho> mzanetti: yeah, cursors are now dynamic.. Finally. Also theme-side :-)
<Trevinho> mzanetti: count emblem has not been changed, but it used to be in some cases in the past as well
<Trevinho> it's a thing that should be fixed... It's just few px of offset I guess
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/zdKo4iE.png
<Trevinho> ah, I was about to ask
<Trevinho> oh... That
<Trevinho> Mh, no never saw
<Trevinho> ahhhhhhh
<mzanetti> same in the launcher
<Trevinho> that's with scaling
<mzanetti> yes
<Trevinho> so... Maybe I didn't take in consideration something
<Trevinho> mzanetti: wasn't it before, right?
<mzanetti> was fine on vivid, yes
<mzanetti> I skipped wily
<Trevinho> as that code hasn't changed since trusty I think
<Trevinho> mh
<mzanetti> Trevinho, the external screen is still unusable :( think that will be fixed at some point?
<mzanetti> funny thing is, that the top panel actually has the correct size
<mzanetti> but all the other stuff is huge
<mzanetti> Saviq, hmpf... can you install unity8 on wily?
<mzanetti> gna... xenial
<davmor2> mzanetti: because it hates you
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> wants libhybris
<mzanetti> gah I hate that indicator-network
<davmor2> mzanetti: also welcome to how the hell were people testing on xenial when they said they had ;)
<mzanetti> I never said I tested on xenial
<mzanetti> and well, flashing the phone to xenial might be easier
<Saviq> mzanetti, I am on xenial and everything's fine, I did upgrade however, "new install" path might be different
<mzanetti> I wonder if I can downgrade to vivid again...
<mzanetti> I did upgrade too
<mzanetti> Saviq, for me it wants to install libhybris
<mzanetti> and that well, doesn't want to be installed on amd64
<Saviq> not a problem I don't think
 * Saviq has libhybris installed
<mzanetti>  libhybris : Depends: libandroid-properties1 (= 0.1.0+git20131207+e452e83-0ubuntu40~gcc5.1) but 0.1.0+git20151016+6d424c9-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Saviq> just means you have the *wrong* libhybris to install
<mzanetti> ph...
<mzanetti> oh
<Saviq> just install libandroid-properties1=0.1.0...
<Saviq> likely some PPA you have enabled
<Saviq> or, had
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure where you have the older libandroid-properties1 from, but I'd say you also have some package pinning going on, check /etc/apt/preferences.d
<mzanetti> yeah... making some progress now
<Saviq> mzanetti, you probably didn't purge stable-phone-overlay before upgrading to xenial?
<mzanetti> nope, I didn't
<mzanetti> thought as we dual land all of it should be the same
<mzanetti> but with higher version
<mzanetti> anyhow... looking better now
<mzanetti> wow, saw this for the first time: 502  Server Hangup
<Saviq> mzanetti, "we" is the deciding factor here
<mzanetti> Saviq, I thought it the second I typed it :D
<Trevinho> mzanetti: I'm sorry, I missed your request :)
<Trevinho> mzanetti: external screen... Well the shell should work fine per monitor
<Trevinho> mzanetti: the problems are the apps, which don't support to be scaled per screen
<mterry> @unity is anyone else running xenial seeing an "SSL connection error" message in chromium on google.com domains after updating your system?  -- also, if this is a real problem: beware of updating your system  :)
<mzanetti> mterry, just updated today
<mzanetti> have not seen this issue on our hangout before
<mterry> mzanetti, so you can go to google.com just fine?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> seems you've got a man in the middle there ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, :-/  well on the plus side it's only me.  On the down side, it's only me and I have to figure it out
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/focusPassesFromChildToParent/+merge/277962 seems to fix the bug
<cimi> tsdgeos, great!
<tsdgeos> you should be able to use http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-armhf-ci/1276/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip to test while we wait for it to land on the overlay
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-01
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, bug #1521518 :/
<ubot5> bug 1521518 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "OSK doesn't come up in login screen if mouse connected on nexus 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521518
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, need any help with Qt 5.6?
<davmor2> Saviq: did he not just release 5.5
<Mirv> Saviq: after I get 5.5 out, I will start with 5.6. but nothing yet, I can't parallel work on 5.4.1 + 5.4.2 + 5.5 + 5.6, I like to keep it at max three :)
<Mirv> davmor2: not yet, but maybe later today (into xenial-proposed)
<Mirv> it's ok to have two stable releases since for those I mainly touch qtbase + qtdeclarative on average, but two development releases with 20 git branches for both is too cumbersome
<davmor2> Mirv: Just tell him the truth you like to sleep too
<Saviq> davmor2, Mirv, yeah I meant 5.5 ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: oh ok :D well it's done now basically, I will publish it later today. any new problems found, if there are some, then yes please fix. but at the moment, I'm just finalizing some KDE arm64 stuff.
<Saviq> ack
<davmor2> Saviq: see he gets all the fun doesn't he, not only does he get to break unity 8 he gets to break KDE too
<Saviq> :)
<gatobaubau> :'( arale/rc-proposed r182, the mouse is not recognised any more... i can't see the pointer
<Saviq> gatobaubau, bug #1518395, fixed already, so will be better with the next update
<ubot5> bug 1518395 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cursor no longer appears in unity8 desktop" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518395
<gatobaubau> thanks Saviq, sub
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure if related. arale shouldn't shouldn't have anything to do with touchpads....
<Saviq> dandrader, oh that was only for touchpads, though mice as well
<Saviq> +t
<Saviq> mzanetti, wdyt ↑↑?
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> yeah, that bug only affected touch pads
<mzanetti> I whish I'd know what image 182 means
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, what mouse?
<mzanetti> ok. 182 is the latest one
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, a red one
<gatobaubau> j/k :D
<gatobaubau> it's a usb mouse
<mzanetti> oh, we only support purple and orange ones
<gatobaubau> :P
<gatobaubau> and i use a usb - miniusb? connector
<mzanetti> interesting
<gatobaubau> worked before
<gatobaubau> same mouse
<mzanetti> yes, it should work
<gatobaubau> yep
<mzanetti> so when you move the mouse and click
<mzanetti> does it still do something?
<mzanetti> in other words, is it only the cursor image that's gone, or is the mouse not working at all?
<gatobaubau> nothing, i've tried to click and drag on the scopes apps... but nothing
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<gatobaubau> the led is lit.. so the phones see the mouse
<mzanetti> did it switch to windowed mode when you plugged the mouse?
<gatobaubau> no... it only switches with an bt mouse
<mzanetti> it shouldn't
<gatobaubau> so with an usb mouse it never auto switched to windowed mode, and it's not switching now
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, are you willing to use apt-get on that device (implies breaking OTA updates until you reflash)?
<mzanetti> it really should switch with a USB mouse too
<mzanetti> something's broken there it seems
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, i kinda don't want to reflash because it's my main phone :>
<gatobaubau> don't want to lose stuff
<mzanetti> fwiw, just reflashing doesn't touch any of your data
<mzanetti> you just need to make sure to *not* use --wipe or --bootstrap
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, oh. then ok
<mzanetti> ok, gimme some minutes please. I'll be back
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, can i give you 10?
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, i have to do something
<mzanetti> sure
<gatobaubau> now
<gatobaubau> ok. brb
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, when you're back: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19Tr1a42bK7jG6mOc7axpSySwyajYpuHaFB4fSgdfn28/edit?usp=sharing
<mzanetti> no need to use apt-get
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, back, can't i just wget http://notyetthere.org/data/lsinput ? i'm already connected via adb
<mzanetti> yes
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, here you go :P http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13597537/
<gatobaubau> do i need to lsinput while the mouse is connected?
<Saviq> yes
<mzanetti> ok... it seems to be the touchpad issue
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, so i don't have the mouse connected now, the phone is connected to the pc
<mzanetti> oh ok
<gatobaubau> should i run it again with the mouse connected?
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, you can ssh to the phone over wifi
<mzanetti> yes, please connect that mouse and run it again
<mzanetti> good point... /me updates the doc
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, or i can open the terminal?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> whatever works for you
<gatobaubau> hm.. mzanetti from the terminal i get bash: ./lsinput: Permission denied
<mzanetti> hmm... I guess adb shell does it at root
<mzanetti> try sudo... or chown it to phablet or something
<gatobaubau> sudo: unable to execute .. same error
<mzanetti> ls -l lsinput
<gatobaubau> -rwxr-xr-x 1 phablet phablet
<mzanetti> hmm... looks fine
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, should i use this to enable ssh? http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/how-can-i-access-my-ubuntu-phone-over-ssh
<mzanetti> just plug it to the PC, run "phablet-shell" once
<mzanetti> after that you should be able to ssh into it over wifi too
<gatobaubau> woa, nice :D
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, phablet-shell
<gatobaubau> Host [localhost]:2222 not found in /home/pixel/.ssh/known_hosts
<gatobaubau> ls: cannot access /home/pixel/.ssh/*.pub: No such file or directory
<gatobaubau> ssh phablet@192.168.0.101
<gatobaubau> Permission denied (publickey).
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> what's going on today
<mzanetti> this should work too
<mzanetti> ah wait
<mzanetti> cannot access /home/pixel/.ssh/*.pub: No such file or directory
<mzanetti> you don't have a ssh key
<mzanetti> ssh-keygen
<gatobaubau> Your public key has been saved in /home/pixel/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.
<gatobaubau> phablet-shell
<gatobaubau> Host [localhost]:2222 not found in /home/pixel/.ssh/known_hosts
<gatobaubau> Warning: Permanently added '[localhost]:2222' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<gatobaubau> Permission denied (publickey).
<anpok> you still havve to copy the public key to /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_hosts
<anpok> localhost?
<gatobaubau> anpok, so ... adb push ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<anpok> should do yes
<gatobaubau> 9 KB/s (393 bytes in 0.040s)
<mzanetti> afaik phablet-shell should copy the key on its own
<mzanetti> anyhow, yes, if it doesn't, copy it yourself
<gatobaubau> ~/.ssh$ ls
<gatobaubau> authorized_keys  authorized_keys2
<gatobaubau> so i have the keys
<mzanetti> not sure why there are 2 of them
<gatobaubau> authorized_keys2 is from July
<gatobaubau> authorized_keys
<gatobaubau> -rw-rw-rw- 1 phablet phablet 393 Dec  1 14:12 authorized_keys
<gatobaubau> so phablet-shell didn't copy the key
<mzanetti> is it working now?
<gatobaubau> nope
<gatobaubau> ssh phablet@192.168.0.101
<gatobaubau> Permission denied (publickey).
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, tried from ubuntu sdk open ssh connection to the device
<gatobaubau> but it does nothing
<mzanetti> that uses phablet-shell. so only working from USB
<gatobaubau> oh :/ i know nothing X-(
<gatobaubau> lemme delete the both keys
<gatobaubau> and make a new one
<gatobaubau> mzanetti,  cat ~/.ssh/config
<gatobaubau> Host kvm.snappy
<gatobaubau>      Hostname localhost
<gatobaubau>      Port 8022
<gatobaubau>      User ubuntu
<gatobaubau>      UserKnownHostsFile /dev/null
<gatobaubau>      StrictHostKeyChecking no
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, how is your ssh config?
<mzanetti> don't have one
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, Dec  1 14:57:02 ubuntu-phablet sshd[9532]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<gatobaubau> Dec  1 14:57:02 ubuntu-phablet sshd[9532]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<gatobaubau> Dec  1 14:57:02 ubuntu-phablet sshd[9532]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, ok... I managed to reproduce it
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, should be fixed with the next update
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, yay! :D
<mzanetti> I wonder why the update didn't hit arale yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/in-train-pot-update/+merge/279100 seems to actually be working :)
<Saviq> now we have to convince Powers That Be that this is acceptable on some level ;P
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, probably popey pushed the wrong buttons and it missed arale
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, no... I just updated my arale to the latest version
<mzanetti> still affected
<gatobaubau> still popey 's fault if you ask me
<mzanetti> fair enough...
<gatobaubau> yep :D
<Saviq> Popescu, you really hate people knowing who you are :P
<mzanetti> he does, yes
<gatobaubau> yep
<gatobaubau> j/k
<mzanetti> Saviq, it's actually quite odd... even if I apt-get update and apt-get install unity8 on arale I don't get the fixed version yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-cache policy unity8 ?
<Saviq> should be 8.11+16.04.20151126-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> problem is really that I can't flash my arale any more
<Saviq> system-image-cli --help
<mzanetti> I need to OTA it all the time and manually revert things after testing silos
<mzanetti> yeah, found the issue
<mzanetti> the OOBE silo has a newer version number, but seems the build did not merge that trunk version yet
<Saviq> system-image-cli --build 0
<Saviq> will force a full-image reflash
<Saviq> so equal to ubuntu-device-flash
<mzanetti> oh
<mzanetti> that's nice
<mzanetti> muahaha
<mzanetti> flashing over wifi
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the result: https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-028
<Saviq> it does mean we get a diff in there even if no strings really changed, but...
<tsdgeos> that's actaully how it should be tbh
<tsdgeos> the line numbers are supposed to be accurate
<tsdgeos> in this case there's a diff also because it's run under a different locale
<tsdgeos> that has a different sorting rule for the . vs non .
<tsdgeos> i always hated that :D
<mterry> greyback, heyo, I heard you were around some designers?  If you're around Jouni or mpt, can you poke them about the "flash animation" redesign (the animation that happens when flashing your device).  They haven't given me feedback for my code changes in a bit
<dandrader> mzanetti, ltinkl, dednick https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/sizeHints/+merge/278743 could any of you guys review this one?
<mzanetti> gatobaubau, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/drop-ignoredMice/+merge/279121
<ltinkl> dandrader, yup, I will if nobody else volunteers :)
<mzanetti> dandrader, yep
<mzanetti> ltinkl, feel free :)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ok :)
<dandrader> ltinkl, thanks!
<dednick> lunching
<ravenor> Hi, anyone know how I can change the screen timeout on unity to never using bash please?
<ltinkl> dandrader, just a question, why not define minimum/maximumSize as a QSize?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but sometimes only the date will change
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> in which case I'd skip the commit but can't be bothered
<dandrader> ltinkl, I think it's more convinient to manipulate them that way
<dandrader> ltinkl, and they can change independently
<dandrader> ltinkl, a size changes both dimensions at the same time
<mzanetti> dednick, this one would be ready for review now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-occlusion-detection/+merge/278637
<gatobaubau> mzanetti, yay! your the best
<dandrader> mzanetti, just claimed it
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's what we use in kde http://paste.ubuntu.com/13599590/
<tsdgeos> to see if two files are different or not
<mzanetti> dandrader, fyi: with trunk, if you have 2 maximized and 1 normal window, the maximized ones will disappear when the normal one is focused
<tsdgeos> but yeah i don't think it's the end of the world
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the comment seems outdated ;)
<Saviq> ah no, it's just that Content-T matches both :P
<Saviq> sneaky
<Saviq> as you were
<dednick> mzanetti: aiight
<mzanetti> dednick, dandrader seems to have claimed it already now
<mzanetti> so you're off the hook :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ok... going to test the OOBE stuff now... is the silo to be bilt?
<dednick> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I could put strip-tags in there, too ;)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yeah, I think it needs a rebuild
<mzanetti> totally
<mzanetti> Saviq, are you adding some magic hook to the train?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/in-train-pot-update/+merge/279100
<mzanetti> nice!
<mzanetti> add a clazy run
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> but we seem to be doing well with tags recently
<mzanetti> yeah... we moved them over to qtmir now :D
<Saviq> well, a clazy run should be a test, rather
<mzanetti> Saviq, hmm... clazy does update things, not just bail out... I guess it could be made to just bail out
<Saviq> as should be comparing .qmltypes as checked-in and as generated
<mzanetti> but nowadays we're having really weird things in there
<mzanetti> in order to get it right you'd need to do major doc reading and object evaluation every time you add an arg to a method
<mzanetti> I don't think we want to force people to do that all the time
<mzanetti> instead I'd just let clazy do the magic once per month or so
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd be wary to allow any tool modify code without supervision
<mzanetti> yeah... I agree... was not really serious with doing that in the train
<mzanetti> but also wouldn't want it to fail tests every time it finds something
<mzanetti> because we're not talking about real mistakes any more. rather some super tiny optimizations
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ok, building OOBE
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what's the benefit of https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity8/gtk-qt-im-module/+merge/278522 ?
<tsdgeos> William says "doing it here allows us to remove it from there"
<tsdgeos> but that doesn't seem like an improvement
<greyback> mterry: sure
<mterry> greyback, thanks -- they are probably aware of it, I'm just being anxious
<mterry> But it has been a few weeks
<greyback> mterry: I'll pester :)
<Saviq> dandrader, "don't crash..." card is blocked ("waiting for some outstanding MPs in qtmir to land first"), should I unblock?
<Mirv> Saviq: lp:unity8 updated with the changelog entry for no-change qt 5.5.1 rebuild
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<mzanetti> ltinkl, have a conflict in your branch
<mzanetti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-033-1-build/99/console
<ltinkl> mzanetti, meh, gimme a sec
<ltinkl> mzanetti, done (was the PO file)
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mterry, were you not waiting for design feedback on https://trello.com/c/xzcvESdk/195-8-disallow-xapp-launching-notification-saying-connect-to-monitor-to-use too?
<mterry> Saviq, oh yeah -- Alex never got back to me
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<mterry> Saviq, I had just gone ahead with my wording, a copy of mzanetti's dialog layout, and no change to the launcher icons -- had completely forgotten that wasn't approved  ;)
<greyback> mterry: Alex isn't here :(
<Saviq> ah ok, /me poking him elsewhere
<Saviq> nope, not online
<Saviq> mterry, he's alexm fwiw
 * mterry likes responsive designers
<mterry> Saviq, yeah when I remember to poke him, he's not online
<mterry> So I sent emails
 * greyback off to dinner o/
<attente> tsdgeos: my understanding is that putting it in /etc/environment is a bit of a hack. those variables are only related to the graphical environment under u8, so it would be best if they were only available there, and not in other desktop shells or vts
<attente> Saviq: isn't it a bit strange that clients have to restrict themselves to a single surface when u8 is running on the phone? if mir is providing a protocol that doesn't restrict this, should the onus be on u8 to make sure it handles it well?
<tsdgeos> attente: i see, makes sense yeah
<Saviq> attente, obviously the current limitation is temporary, we already have work in place that will allow multiple surfaces per app, how we will deal with them on the phone is an open question, though
<Saviq> as in, we don't have plans to allow multiple windows per app, so we're unlikely to accept more than one normal surface, but we might accept other things like dialogs, tooltips and such
<attente> Saviq: ok, i guess i'll wait for those changes rather than try to hack gtk apps into using just one surface
<Saviq> attente, that's gonna take a while though
<attente> Saviq: do you have a rough idea how long?
<boiko> Saviq: hi, we have this error on the ubuntu database: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d4b5f8e8e69986f28fd161d677a4cea7c76e4c7f
<boiko> Saviq: that's a Mir-only issue, right? I mean, could it possibly be caused by anything we are doing wrong in dialer-app itself?
<boiko> dandrader|afk: any idea about this one? ^
<Saviq> boiko, well, dialer-app is being rejected, it would be interesting to know when this happens
<Saviq> looking at https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/5c406a94-9777-11e5-9c6a-fa163e525ba7 there's very little env, which could suggets dialer-app being run outside of upstart, but then apport trims the environ quite aggressively
<boiko> Saviq: I think it is happening in different situations it seems, launching directly, dialer being started from url-dispatcher, etc
<dandrader> jhodapp, hey, can't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1518122. Could you try again on today's image on either N7 or arale?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518122 in QtMir "Launch Falldown/Monster Wars and turn off screen before the app is ready ---> the app keeps reproducing audio" [High,In progress]
<jhodapp> dandrader, sure
<dandrader> jhodapp, would try on my N4 if I could get it out of that google + padlock screen...
<jhodapp> dandrader, lol, np...I think I originally reproduced it on a krillin anyway
<dandrader> jhodapp, hmm, ok. will check krillin
<jhodapp> dandrader, just reproduced it
<dandrader> jhodapp, device + image number please
<jhodapp> dandrader, sure one sec
<dandrader> jhodapp, preferably comment it on the bug report
<dandrader> jhodapp, did you flash it today?
<jhodapp> dandrader, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13604554/
<jhodapp> dandrader, yes
<jhodapp> I'll add to the bug report
<jhodapp> dandrader, so you are pressing the power button to lock the screen almost immediately after tapping the Monster Wars icon?
<jhodapp> dandrader, perhaps it's harder those other devices since they have much faster CPUs
<jhodapp> dandrader, happens for me on the latest rc-proposed on my n4 as well
<zezic> Hi! Can i get info about place in sources where i can modify this paddings? http://rghost.net/7JZsZZ4Nx/image.png
<zezic> And also, where i can change top panel font size?
<Saviq> zezic, look in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/files/head:/panel/
<Saviq> zezic, although at least some of that is influenced by the GTK theme
<Saviq> zezic, in which case, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk/files/head:/Ambiance/
<zezic> From GTK CSS i can tweak, may be, only font color =(
<Saviq> sorry can't give you more precise directions
<zezic> OK. Thank you! Will wait for someone else :)
<mterry> I assume people know that that test_Shell has an error in trunk?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-02
<Pinu> Hi
<Pinu> is any one around today ?
<mzanetti> Trevinho, hey, can I disable that android like glow on scrollable elements?
 * Saviq agrees it probably makes more sense on touch than with mouse wheel
<mzanetti> yeah, with 2-finger scroll on touchpads it's particularly annoying
<mzanetti> as it always shows on one side of the list at least
<mzanetti> because I never scroll exactly vertical
<Trevinho> mzanetti: yeah, you've to add some custom css to your gtkrc
<Trevinho> mzanetti: I don't know the class, but it's doable...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the qtmultimedia side for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/271605 seems to be good now
<tsdgeos> we just need someone to review it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<mzanetti> cimi, Saviq, pstolowski: anyone of you aware of a scope that is using the sharing features?
<cimi> mzanetti, nope
<cimi> mzanetti, you can hack it uop
<cimi> patching a scope and adding sharing to it
<mzanetti> it's PM asking about status
<mzanetti> cimi, did the docu updates land?
<cimi> mzanetti, mmm pstolowski ^^
<dandrader> does anyone have some spare minutes to try to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1518122
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1518122 in QtMir "Launch Falldown/Monster Wars and turn off screen before the app is ready ---> the app keeps reproducing audio" [High,In progress]
<dandrader> I can't reproduce it :/
<pstolowski> mzanetti, cimi no docu update yet. i'm pretty sure no scope is using it yet
<cimi> pstolowski, if we have a doc, we will have scopes :)
<pstolowski> cimi, from past experiences i'd argue it's that simple ;) but sure, i'll add docs
<cimi> pstolowski, you know better than me on this regard :)
<pstolowski> cimi, respective people needs to be pinged about new features, otherwise they won't notice ;
<pstolowski> ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader, reproduced on krillin
<mzanetti> dandrader, I remember we had this issue already at some point... I could've sworn I saw Gerry adding a test for it even
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can't repro on the MX4
 * mzanetti tries on arale
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what did you use? falldown? mosnster wars? other?
<mzanetti> monsterwards
<mzanetti> monsterwars
<tsdgeos> let me try with that one
<mzanetti> reproduced on arale too
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmmm. I tried with falldown only
<mzanetti> as soon as the splash has shown up, press the power button
<mzanetti> then wait another 5 secs or so
<mzanetti> sound will start playing
 * tsdgeos installs monster wars
<mzanetti> interestingly doesn't seem to happen for falldown for me either
<dandrader> tsdgeos, anything?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, good
<dandrader> mzanetti, tsdgeos, yeah, reproduced with monster wars!
<tsdgeos> dandrader: same here
<tsdgeos> random thought, the rotation has something to do
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<mzanetti> that would mean you should be able to repro it with falldown on the nexus7
<mzanetti> I wonder what byobu is... I always read bring your own booze and get stuck at the u
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think it comes from biombo (image search it)
<mzanetti> hmm... indeed...
<mzanetti> using Konsole here, that can do this stuff on its own
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should we mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1494820 as fixed since it doesn't happen since august? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/003f0e8f98fef2cbbb6f8c3800fd04241ededbed
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1494820 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash crashes on startup in UbuntuClientIntegration constructor while logging "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is\nrunning, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have\nrejected the incoming connectio"" [High,New]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... I guess that's ok
<tsdgeos> one bug less \o/ :D
<davmor2> 99 little bugs on the wall, 99 little bugs, take one down code it around, there are 101 little bugs on the wall ;)
<mzanetti> greyback, do you think we should Unity.Screens to unity-api?
<boiko> greyback: hi, any idea on what could be causing this: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d4b5f8e8e69986f28fd161d677a4cea7c76e4c7f
<boiko> greyback: (connection to Mir server failed)
<Saviq> boiko, unity8 not running, really
<boiko> Saviq: the weird thing about it is: it could have been any app, right? why it is only happening in dialer-app?
<Saviq> boiko, good question, I wonder if this could be the dialer as launched over greeter? how is that launched?
<boiko> Saviq: couldn't determine, but in one of the cases it is launched from telephony-service after accepting a call in the snap decision, so very likely over greeter
<Saviq> boiko, how does t-s launch the dialer in that case?
<boiko> Saviq: it invokes url-dispatcher to open the dialer:///?view=liveCall URL
<Saviq> boiko, right, so The Right Thing™...
<boiko> Saviq: but in some of error examples there was no command line argument, so there might be other ways to reproduce the problem
<Saviq> boiko, yeah, a way to reproduce would be really interesting...
<ChrisTownsend> Hey guys, so on the Unity 8 desktop with the latest qtmir and unity8 packages on Xenial, I'm getting an issue when I exit an Xapp, it's also killing the Unity 8 session.  I either get the blank u-s-c screen or the U8 greeter.  AFAICT, no crash is occurring and nothing looks interesting in the unity8.log.  I downgraded both qtmir and unity8 packages to the previous version and the issue goes away.
<ChrisTownsend> I've been trying to track down if it's in qtmir or unity 8, but so far I haven't found much success.  Quite a bit changed in the latest landings.
<jcastro> What are the latest instructions for trying unity8 on a xenial desktop?
<jcastro> I've installed the unity8-desktop-session-mir package but trying to pick that from lightdm doesn't appear to work
<Saviq> jcastro, define "doesn't appear to work"?
<Saviq> (it should)
<jcastro> I login to lightdm with the unity8/mir session
<jcastro> and then I get what appears to be the lock screen again, but this time it looks like unity8, and it's asking for a password
<Saviq> jcastro, that means it's working
<jcastro> but, there's also a sidebar with the ubuntu icon and the browser and settings icons
<Saviq> jcastro, that is unity8, can you not log in?
<jcastro> oh ok, so how do I get past the lock screen? I can't seem to launch anything
<Saviq> jcastro, type in your password :)
<jcastro> yeah, it's not accepting my normal password
<Saviq> hmm hmm
<Saviq> mterry, can you help jcastro ↑
<Saviq> or josharenson ↑
<jcastro> if I push against the left edge I can see the launcher, but it appears as though the lock screen is over my desktop
<jcastro> so like, I get the little arrow showing that things are launching
<Saviq> jcastro, yes, that's expected
<Saviq> jcastro, it's meant to allow you get to apps... quicker, in a sense... but more than that, later we'll allow launching restricted versions of apps without unlocking (think camera, notes, flashlight...)
<Saviq> jcastro, one dumb thing to try, would you care to change your password to something simple?
<jcastro> passwd wouldn't let me set it to something simple, but changing it and trying it again results in a freeze
<Saviq> ugh, a unity8 crash, by any chance
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> jcastro, all else fails, you might go `passwd -d` and log in passwordless, but it would still be interesting to know why you couldn't log in :/
<jcastro> looks like it, only thing in the logs afaict is it's complaining that .face is missing
<Saviq> jcastro, if you look in `systemctl status whoopsie.service`, does it show an OOPS id by any chance? got a .crash file in /var/crash?
<jcastro> ok progress, removing my passwd allowed me to login, I went through the first use wizard, now I have a scopes window that appears to be crashing over and over, but I now am in the desktop!
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> jcastro, sorry about that experience, we don't know either issue
<jcastro> it's fine, I don't mind debugging
<josharenson> Saviq: jcastro just reading now... I locked myself out of my appt and just got back in...
<josharenson> jcastro: well I'm almost certain the first issue will be resolved when https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm is merged
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-03
<josharenson> the scopes crash is interesting... I haven't tried unity8 + xenial yet, I'll install it and try to reproduce (w/ and w/o the branch ^^)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, cimi hey, can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/271605 ?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, you mean merging with trunk etc?
<mzanetti> ah I see you approved
<mzanetti> cool, thank
<mzanetti> cimi, can you do finalizing touches on it and get it landed then?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i mean a review from somebody from unity8 team, would like to land it soon
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ack
<Saviq> pstolowski, we'll need a unity8 silo soon, too, is there anything from you needing to land with it or can we just take care in our usual process?
<cimi> mzanetti, I am mostly done
<mzanetti> perfect
<cimi> just minor comments I will comment soon
<pstolowski> Saviq, this branch news new unity-api & shell plugin impl, so it needs to land alltogether (it's in silo 4)
<Saviq> pstolowski, ah, ok, are you waiting to get another silo for shell plugin, or can I just take over silo 4 for a bigger unity8 landing?
<Saviq> as it will probably take longer than just what you have there
<pstolowski> Saviq, what if silo 4 is ready for qa today? would that be ok?
<Saviq> pstolowski, hmm, not sure we can without waiting for Qt migration...
<Saviq> pstolowski, would mean testing needed to install two silos (Qt 5.5 and silo 4) or enable proposed
<Saviq> Mirv, wdyt ↑, we won't need a unity8 rebuild after Qt migrates?
<pstolowski> oh
<Saviq> pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/20 FYI
<pstolowski> Saviq, if it makes things simpler, then combine silo 4 stuff with yours; we have been blocked with this stuff for months, another week will not make a difference ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: no, unity8 rebuild is already there and lp:unity8 is updated
<Saviq> pstolowski, I just want to make things faster overall, but if that would mean blocking some other shell plugin landings, I can wait
<Mirv> Saviq: and all silos build against proposed already too
<Saviq> Mirv, right, but actually testing it after a rebuild would require using both the tested silo and the Qt one (or proposed), until it migrates?
<Mirv> Saviq: right, that's true, it's easiest to use silo 012 until it migrates so that you don't get whatever else is in proposed
<Mirv> Saviq: ah damn actually it's 012 + 059, maybe proposed actually is easier.. I checked recently and there were nothing super suspicious there
<Mirv> since I don't core dev rights I moved UITK and oxide to 059 before publishing
<Saviq> pstolowski, so, all in all, your call, you need a rebuild anyway, if you have further shell plugin landings you need, go for it, otherwise I just steal your silo 4 and make it mine :)
<pstolowski> Saviq, no, that's the only shell plugin landing i've in the queue (filters are still WIP), so feel free to take it over
<Saviq> pstolowski, ack, doing so
<Saviq> @unity: please let me know if you have branches to land that are not yet top-acked
<mzanetti> Saviq, what was the outcome on the uinput related branches then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there was none, yet, so we'll skip them for now
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq, that one will be top-acked when jenkins is done with it: lp:~aacid/unity8/drag_with_quicklist
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> Saviq, noone looked at it yet, but you might as well just approve it right now :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/inputinfo-debug/+merge/279117
<mzanetti> Saviq, this one is not reviewed yet, but IMO quite critical. We're losing windows atm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-occlusion-detection/+merge/278637
<mzanetti> dednick, btw, seems dandrader abstained from this one, so I guess it's for you again ^
<dednick> mzanetti: ok :)
<ltinkl> dednick, left some comments in the size hints branch for you :p
<ltinkl> meh, sry
<ltinkl> dandrader, ^^
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, you told me dednick was on it. that
<dandrader> s why I moved away
<mzanetti> no prob... you guys fight for it :)
<mzanetti> I don't mind who... but the issue is fixes is rather bad (if one uses windowed mode)
<davmor2> Man so much hostility in this channel since mzanetti became a tech lead the power has gone to his head
<mzanetti> davmor2, huh?
<davmor2> mzanetti: most people don't recommend fighting for it ;)
<mzanetti> oh, in our team we always fight over who gets the privilege to review branches :D
 * davmor2 just pictures mzanetti sat on a throne in black leather issuing the "Finish Him" command :D
<mzanetti> ok... stick to that picture. it's probably better than the reality
<cimi> tsdgeos, reviewed the audiocard
<tsdgeos> cimi: cool, tx, heading off for lunch now, will read later
<Saviq> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/shadow-ubuntu-store-icon/+merge/278172
<Saviq> cimi,  * If you changed the UI, has there been a design review?
<Saviq> noy yet
<cimi> Saviq, yeah, no review
<Saviq> cimi, +needed, or not done yet?
<cimi> well, it feels obvious it's nice with the shadow, but I guess we need to ask a confirmation anyway
<cimi> doing in a sec
<Saviq> ltinkl, can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/convergedIndicators/+merge/278170 without the corresponding indicator changes?
<cimi> nope, tiheum is not online now
<cimi> will ask as soon as he is back
<ltinkl> Saviq, yea I guess so, the datetime indicator stuff is approved already, worst thing that could happen is that you get no calendar and no timezone list
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<Saviq> greyback, shall we land https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/polite-close/+merge/262188 ?
<Saviq> seems to be the only qtmir MP, so might leave it to you to land, especially since it has no unity8 dependency
<greyback> Saviq: I have it in silo 22
<Saviq> greyback, ah right
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/multiSurfaceApp/+merge/279112 nees to land. Who's going to review it
<greyback> Saviq: I could do with a hand trying to land that. It built fine before qt5.5
<Saviq> greyback, ok, gimme a sec
<Saviq> attente, hey, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity8/gtk-qt-im-module/+merge/278522
<Saviq> attente, I removed it from /etc/environment and at least `initctl get-env QT_IM_MODULE` reports it fine
<mzanetti> code wise it looks ok to me
<Saviq> it's not there on adb shell / phablet-shell, but that's another issue, and setting it in unity8 job won't make it happen either
<attente> Saviq: is that on the mako?
<Saviq> attente, krillin
<attente> Saviq: i'm not sure what the disparity is here, but i'm guessing /etc/profile.d/maliit-framework.sh isn't being run on the mako
<Saviq> attente, checking on mako in a sec
<attente> Saviq: in any case, i feel like that file shouldn't exist in the maliit source package
<Saviq> attente, that does mean, however, that you won't get OSK in apps run from the shell
<Saviq> attente, that I agree with, but I agree with tsdgeos unity8 shouldn't be the place for it either, rather the unity8 session
<attente> Saviq: it also means that with /etc/environment, we're polluting the environment for other non u8 desktops and shells
<Saviq> attente, sure, I agree having it in /etc/env isn't ideal either
<attente> Saviq: sure, i could try moving it to u8 session instead
<Saviq> attente, finding out why it's not working on mako, and/or why it's not there on ssh would be a good exercise, too
<Saviq> @unity: if your branch isn't in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/29, it won't land in the next silo, so shout :)
<mzanetti> I love that train pic
<Saviq> damn comma
<Saviq> greyback, ah, you have unity8 in there as well, it'd have to wait for ↑, or we merge the two?
<Saviq> /food
 * dandrader shouts https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/multiSurfaceApp/+merge/279112 to Saviq
<attente> ^ that isn't what i think it is, is it?
<dandrader> attente, a step towards it
<attente> :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, Saviq: I guess the sizeHints branches could go into the silo as well (fixing the dialer bug - #1511530)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh, trunk conflict in sectionUpdateDelegates?? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/lastBuild/console
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<tsdgeos> uh oh
<tsdgeos> i think i have the merge unpushed :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<Saviq> attente, FWIW I just flashed rc-proposed on my mako and removed the line from /etc/environment, still initctl shows it in the session env
<attente> Saviq: were you able to unlock your device with the OSK still?
<Saviq> attente, yes, everything works
<Saviq> attente, in theory the maliit upstart job could set it instead, as when maliit's starting, it goes to reason that it could set the environment as appropriate
<Saviq> attente, that still means if you ssh/phablet-shell into the device, you won't get that in your env, which means manually ran apps won't get OSK
<attente> Saviq: any user who's launching apps in that way should be able to easily set those variables manually as well
<mterry> greyback, heyo!  Looks like I caused a regression (bug 1518764) with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272791 by removing the RunningInBackground state (which had different wakelock semantics)
<ubot5> bug 1518764 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Music app high power consumption when paused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518764
<Saviq> attente, yes, agreed, just need to make sure the SDK team knows that, not sure how they're launching apps from the SDK in the end
<attente> Saviq: i also thought that launching apps in this way is mostly discouraged and requires the use of the --desktop_file_hint argument
<Saviq> attente, it is indeed, and we want to get rid of that at some point, wrapping every app launch in a proper upstart job
<mterry> greyback, as I recall, you didn't like the state (wanted to keep qtmir as dumb as possible about lifecycle policy).  But we may need something similar -- or can we fake it by saying any running app that isn't focused shouldn't have a wakelock?
<Saviq> mterry, the wakelock's there to add the grace time for apps to suspend
<Saviq> mterry, so whatever we do, we still need to keep those
<Saviq> which is why it was held/released when any app wasn't suspended
<mterry> Saviq, right but lifecycle-exempt apps don't care about that, so didn't need a wakelock eh?
<Saviq> mterry, or they need one, just behaving as-if they were not exempt
<mterry> Saviq, we stopped qtmir from knowing what a lifecycle exempt app was, so created this regression  :(
<mterry> Saviq, didn't understand "or they need one, just behaving as-if they were not exempt"
<Saviq> mterry, I mean that exempt apps could still cause a wakelock, that would get released as if the app was suspended, even if it isn't
<Saviq> mterry, that would still give the app time to react to an unfocus event before the device goes ~dead
<mterry> Saviq, right -- so you're saying if we removed wakelock when unfocused, that wouldn't give any time to the app?  /me reads up on focus vs suspend semantics in unity8
<Saviq> mterry, yes, the device would go to deep sleep immediately
<mterry> Saviq, I'm just trying to see how that was any different before -- we'd suspend the app immediately if the greeter showed without any transition time
<mterry> I mean, deep sleep immediately
<mterry> (i.e. release the wakelock)
<mterry> Was there a delay between focus lost and greeter show?
<Saviq> mterry, there is
<Saviq> mterry, well, wait, no
<Saviq> mterry, there is a delay between focus lost and suspend
<Saviq> mterry, that's the grace time the app gets for storing its state
<mterry> Saviq, huh OK that's what I was trying to find.  I don't see it in the qml -- looks like onGreeterShown, we set stage.suspended.  Trying to find where we lose focus on the app.  (I'm not doubting you, just trying to figure the code for whatever fix we apply)
<greyback> mterry: aha boo, that is the issue
<Saviq> mterry, that might be we lost the delay then
<greyback> mterry: ok, then that state is necessary. My error
<Saviq> unless qtmir applies the delay
<mterry> Saviq, didn't seem to before anyway
<Saviq> mterry, "before" as in before no-lifecycle... that would've been a bug, we need the delay
<mterry> greyback, I can add the state back -- but for it to mean anything, it probably also means qtmir needs a "isLifecycleExempt" / "canSuspend" app property?
<mterry> Saviq, I also might just not be seeing the delay -- I don't know where we unfocus the app exactly
<greyback> mterry: lemme refresh my memory, 1 sec
<Saviq> greyback, watch -n 0,1 "ps aux | grep dialer-app"
<Saviq> mterry, ↑ rather
<Saviq> and switch between dash and dialer-app, you'll see that dialer gets like 2s before it goes T
<greyback> (should be 1.5 sec)
<mterry> Saviq, so good there isn't a bug... I'm just not sure who is introducing that delay.  Might be powerd at this point, doesn't seem like unity8 or qtmir do it
<mterry> Saviq, wait you are talking about suspending the executable, not the system wakelock
<mterry> Which are related granted
<mterry> Saviq, it took me a bit to figure out what -n 0,1 meant :)  Silly Americans and our decimals
<mterry> Ah...  SuspendingWaitProcess is the delay
<tsdgeos> cimi: there?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> cimi: "we can probably use alias for this"
<tsdgeos> is this for source or for color?
<cimi> property url source, source: root.source in audioprogressbar
<cimi> property alias source: progress.source
<cimi> unless we need elsewhere
<mterry> greyback, you would probably know -- where is that 1.5s delay from?  SuspendingWaitProcess seems to indicate the delay, but I don't see the delay (I'm just trying to determine if qtmir treats non-focused running apps as suspended -- as a cheap fix for this regression -- if we would still be keeping that delay).  I'm guessing that would lose the delay, I'm just trying to confirm
<greyback> mterry: see qtmir::Session::suspend() and m_suspendTimer->start(1500);
<mterry> greyback, ah very good.  So qtmir could add a similar delay to releasing the wakelock when a app loses focus...  But that wouldn't cover when an app is on top of the stack -- I suspect it doesn't lose focus when we show the greeter
<mterry> In which case u8 needs to tell qtmir what's going on, indeed
<mterry> greyback, why is there a wakelock per-app instead of a wakelock across the whole stage?
<greyback> mterry: there is not a wakelock per-app, there is a single one for whole shell
<mterry> greyback, I see...  I guess I meant why is there a shared wakelock per-app instead of a wakelock across the whole stage :)  (controlled by u8)  Seems like qtmir is guessing at what u8 wants here (i.e. "is the greeter showing or no apps open")
<mterry> greyback, but no matter
<greyback> mterry: it is possible it is lacking info to make the right choice. Perhaps better for unity8 to manage the wakelock, and not qtmir
<mterry> greyback, looks like priority of this regression is very high, possible OTA 8.5 fix.  So quick fix would be basically reverting that MP from a while ago.  Is there another reasonable quick fix that doesn't change API?  (on the assumption that API changes wouldn't be quick)
<mterry> I guess even the revert would need u8 changes / revert as well
<greyback> mterry: if it does the job, I have no objection to that
<greyback> presumably it worked well before that
<mterry> greyback, well I'd like to avoid reverting -- or at least, if we revert, have qtmir pay attention to isTouchApp state so we don't regress that side of things
<greyback> mterry: can we have a quick mumble about it?
<mterry> greyback, sure
<mterry> greyback, another solution mzanetti just proposed
<mterry> greyback, mzanetti: u-s-c has a wakelock when the screen is on, eh?
<mterry> greyback, mzanetti: so qtmir doesn't need to be as vigilant?
<greyback> a display wakelock, which isn't the same I believe
<mterry> greyback, mzanetti: mzanetti said maybe just hold it while an app is in starting state
<mzanetti> when the screen is on, I have this:   Name: com.canonical.Unity.Screen, Owner: :1.13, State: 1
<mzanetti> greyback, why would qtmir require the wakelock at all?
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, you're right
<mterry> mzanetti, greyback: oh, but what about that 1.5s delay
<greyback> mzanetti: it's needed for app suspend to be able to proceed, after you've blanked the screen (and dropped that screen wakelock)
<mzanetti> I think the original wakelock in qtmir was just to make sure that an app can start up. but it would release it again once the app has started
<mzanetti> right..
<mzanetti> for it's own sake... so qtmir can do what it needs to do. but it should not hold a wakelock *for* an app
<mzanetti> ever
<mzanetti> which makes me believe the fix is to remove the last line here:
<mzanetti>  void Application::setInternalState(Application::InternalState state)
<mzanetti>          case InternalState::Running:
<mzanetti>              acquireWakelock();
<mzanetti> (obviously also cleaning up the releases that were added for this etc)
<greyback> mzanetti: as i said, original wakelock in qtmir was so that apps would get CPU time to suspend correctly on display blank. Without wakelock, the CPU immediately went into low-power mode, and app cleanup didn't complete.
<mzanetti> ahh, right
<greyback> so yeah, wakelock isn't really needed while screen is on, if I remember correctly
<mzanetti> so we'd need to acquireWakeLock() when requestedState goes to suspended
<mzanetti> and release it again when actual state goes to suspemded
<greyback> sure
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> ta
<mzanetti> @unity & dednick: standup
<mzanetti> dednick, I've pushed something that hopefully stabilizes that test...
<mzanetti> not related to the actual code of the branch... but oh well, jenkins seems to want it there
<Saviq> dandrader, standup, too, if you're able
<dandrader> Saviq, gonna have to skip. see #unity
<mterry> greyback, mzanetti: I was away from IRC for a bit -- looks like we can go down the route of removing wakelock handling a bit?
<mterry> That would mean we wouldn't keep wakelocks ever for lifecycle-exempt apps, but I don't think that would change anything
<mzanetti> mterry, why would'nt that change anything?
<mterry> mzanetti, because lifecycle exempt apps don't need the 1.5s spin down (they never suspend)
<Saviq> mterry, but they might react to unfocus
<Saviq> mterry, but whatever's easier, really
<mzanetti> they might indeed
<mzanetti> but they will get some cpu time when push helper polls next time :D
<mzanetti> just make sure to not break the 1.5 secs of wakelock for apps that *do* suspend
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> tests, pleaseee
<mzanetti> (btw, I'd argue 1.5 secs is not enough)
<mzanetti> when there's network connection involved at least
<mterry> Saviq, but they can't rely on unfocus -- could be top app in stack and turn off screen
<Saviq> mterry, wdym?
<mterry> Saviq, we no longer unfocus the top app when we turn off the screen, eh?
<Saviq> mterry, dunno, do we not?
<mzanetti> afaict that would still get the application.state to != active
<mterry> Saviq, I think there was a bug that caused so we stopped doing it
<mzanetti> at least it should
<Saviq> yeah, maybe that's what I meant
<Saviq> !active
<Saviq> not necessarily unfocused
<mterry> Saviq, does the app see that?
<mzanetti> Qt.application.state
<mterry> Oh you mean Qt.application.active
<mterry> or .state
<Saviq> d'oh, ubot5 just PM'd me about !active
<mzanetti> active is deprecated now, state is the new one yes, but it's the same
<mterry> OK...  maybe it sees that.  I'm not sure
<Saviq> it does
<mterry> k
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: but my point remains -- lifecycle exempt apps didn't get the 1.5 grace period before, so continuing to not have it isn't a regression
<mzanetti> I'd be ok with that
<mzanetti> I think
<Saviq> mterry, oh ok, didn't know what was the state before, it could be very well that qtmir goes suspend? yeah, that one doesn't suspend, meh, but still does everything else re: wakelock
<mzanetti> as they are not suspended, they don't need to hurry with saving state
<Saviq> fine by me
<Saviq> tesssttsss pleassee, though :)
<mzanetti> if it's easy to do, add them a 1.5 grace period, but not a hard requirement I'd say
<mzanetti> the tests are, I totally agree with Saviq
<Saviq> pstolowski, hmm hmm any idea about " 	Destination version 0.2+15.10.20150922.1-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (unity-scope-mediascanner/xenial)."?
<Saviq> also, jamesh, could we hide lp:unity-scope-mediascanner/vivid if it's not used any more? (is it?)
<mterry> mzanetti, to add that grace period, we'd probably need the proposed application flag (controlled by u8) that I was going to use to fix this regression: exemptFromLifecycle.  But...  instead for the short term, I could rejigger the wakelock handling in qtmir to ignore running apps, which wouldn't (in theory) regress and still achieve the wakelock cleanup you wanted
<mterry> Would only need "exemptFromLifecycle" if we wanted to add a grace period to exempt apps...
<mterry> greyback, ^ what do you think?
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes, I checked that already with laney, they made a no-change build in xenial, it can safely be ignored and overwritten
<Saviq> pstolowski, ack
<cimi> Saviq, ok to use the shadow in that ubuntu store icon/card
<Saviq> cimi, ack
<Saviq> greyback, so, shall I fold silo 22 into silo 4, or shall I do 4 first, then work on 22?
<mzanetti> mterry, wfm
<mterry> greyback, I'm leaning towards still doing exemptFromLifecycle since we can see utility for it anyway in other use cases (allowing grace time for exempt apps)
<mzanetti> mterry, as I said, if it's easy. apparently it isn't so...
<mterry> greyback, makes me less nervous than futzing with wakelocks in haste
<greyback> Saviq: as you please. I don't have a strong opinion on it
<greyback> I didn't get to testing silo22, so ok to dump it
<greyback> mterry: sounds good
<greyback> mterry: question: does music app even function if display is blanked & there is no wakelock?
<greyback> ah, probably if music playing, it'll grab its own wakelock
<mterry> greyback, yeah I think there is a separate wake lock for that
<Saviq> greyback, ok, will tackle it next, don't want 15 projects in one silo
<greyback> Saviq: okies
<Saviq> mterry, greyback, yes, media hub takes care
<Saviq> ltinkl, dandrader, I'll do sizeHints in next silo, don't have qtmir in this one
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'll just remove the borderSource, i can't appreciate any different tbh :D
<dandrader> Saviq, what about multiSurfaceApp?
<Saviq> dandrader, next silo, too, ok? will start it maybe today, even, but will land after silo 4 lands
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, cool :)
<Saviq> greyback, zsh top tip: http://www.zsh.org/mla/users/2005/msg00298.html ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, who reviews qtmir stuff when greyback isn't online?
<mterry> mzanetti, also, do you know if there are any other unity-api changes planned in this hotfix?
<mterry> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> mterry, dandrader can review I'd say, I don't think there's a plan for a hotfix already, just "if there is a hotfix"
<mterry> Saviq, cool
<mterry> dandrader, feel up for some reviewing?
<dandrader> mterry, sure
<mterry> dandrader, haven't finished all the paperwork, but I don't expect changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-api/fix-wakelocks/+merge/279476 or https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/fix-wakelocks/+merge/279481 -- unity8 companion on its way
<mterry> dandrader, thanks!
<mterry> dandrader, for the qtmir one, it may be instructive to compare with the older MP linked in the description
<mterry> dandrader, large parts of my MP are merely the reverse of the old diff
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<mterry> dandrader, notably, all the RunningInBackground bits
<dandrader> back in a bit
<mterry> Saviq, about the hotfix, I had assumed we were doing one for wifi-dbus problem.  I'm going to make a silo for this fix, since it's hard to test otherwise.  But we can fold it into whatever other silo exists for a hotfix if we have one
<Saviq> mterry, I'll find out
<Saviq> mterry, looks like there is a hotfix happening https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww50-2015
<mterry> k
<Saviq> not sure what the process there is, though...
<Saviq> like we've already got code post-ota8 in lp:unity8 I believe
<mterry> Saviq, doesn't look like any other u8 changes ther
<mterry> Saviq, right...
<mterry> Saviq, maybe I should prepare backports
<mterry> pmcgowan, ^ what's the process here, do we have a place to put fixes for 8.5?
<mterry> like a silo target that makes sense (rather than xenial+vivid)
<pmcgowan> mterry, land it to the vivid overlay then we will cherry pick it
<Saviq> pmcgowan, even with post-ota8 code in there?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, so I mistaked
<pmcgowan> land it like its going to ota9
<Saviq> ah
<mterry> pmcgowan, can do
<pmcgowan> then sil2100 can grab it
<mterry> pmcgowan, and we don't care about the other post-ota8 fixes being bundled in?
<pmcgowan> mterry, we might yes
<mterry> :)
<Saviq> yehikes
<mterry> Saviq, anything you can remember that is high risk there?
 * Saviq checks when is latest stable
<mterry> I think we've had two or three u8 releases since then
<Saviq> "ubuntu=20150713" whaa?
 * pmcgowan braces
<Saviq> ubuntu=20151118.2
<Saviq> better
<mterry> :)
<Saviq> mterry, I only worry it'll pull in new qtmir... new unity-api... new everything
<mterry> dandrader, I put up u8 branch, linked to from others.  I'm working on a silo for all of them
<Saviq> just one release since
<mterry> Saviq, well the fix I have needs new unity-api and new qtmir.  So that's not unexpected.  But yes, we have all the changes there too
<pmcgowan> mterry, Saviq so I assume no way to just get this one fix?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, there is, if we had a different landing target than vivid overlay
<mterry> pmcgowan, we can -- I can do a backport...
<mterry> right, but we need a new pocket to place the fixes
<pmcgowan> hmm maybe we can need to ask sil2100
<Saviq> and even then, we don't really have where to build against
<pmcgowan> he has a snapshot ppa
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> that would be best
<mterry> yeah that can work
<pmcgowan> sounds like, not sure the logistics there
 * mterry starts looking at backport feasability
<Saviq> but we've no PPA that builds against it...
<Saviq> no silo I mean
<pmcgowan> right I think not
<pmcgowan> unless they have some magic
<Saviq> but we (aka sil2100) could just upload to that silo directly
<pmcgowan> yes
<Saviq> if we provide hotfixed pkgs
<Saviq> s/silo/ppa/
<mterry> Saviq, if I were to backport unity-api changes...  is it best to just skip all the versioning bits then?  Like not bother bumping api versions, since that would mean forked version meanings?
<mterry> That seems like a hell we don't want to enter
<Saviq> mterry, it's just a string, add a minor
<Saviq> think that works...
<mterry> Saviq, ah perfect  :)
<mterry> Saviq, even if it is treated somewhere as a number, presumably they can handle dots
<mterry> Saviq, if I'm putting qtmir in a silo, the silo complains about missing qtmir-gles.  Fair enough.  But what's the standard way to get a suitable qtmir-gles branch in there?  Same branch with a new MP against lp:qtmir/gles?
<mterry> Or I guess new branch with same diff...
<Saviq> mterry, just an MP with --unchanged commit these days
<Saviq> mterry, you can use this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/279108
<Saviq> mterry, we hope to get rid of that requirement soon
<mterry> Saviq, yeah feels a bit wonky  :)
<Saviq> mterry, it's just to let train know where to get the gles from
<mterry> Saviq, I have 8.5 versions of all the branches (~mterry/*/fix-wakelocks-8.5) but no where to build them I guess.  But they are available when needed
<Saviq> mterry, ack, thx
<mterry> Saviq, dandrader: also, I've prepped silo 41 for the wakelock fix, but due to ci-eng issues (not enough space), I'm waiting to build it
<Saviq> mterry, might as well fold it into silo 22, that will be the next qtmir-and-friends silo
<mterry> Saviq, oh hm, ok.  Probably means I need to rebase.  will check that out
<balloons> hey ChrisTownsend. Did jcastro reach out to you about running Unity8? It might be useful to update the old wiki pages with some current info for this cycle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: No, he didn't, but I can look in to updating those pages.  I've meant to update the Unity8inLXC one for some time:)
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, lovely. Probably better coming from you than me anyway. Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Sure, I'll add it to my todo list.
<balloons> but in short; using the lxc container is still the recommended way to try things right?
<mterry> Saviq, dandrader: OK, abandoned silo 41 and moved my branches into silo 22, after rebasing them on dandrader's surfaceItemFillMode branches
<Saviq> mterry, tx, should start taking care of that silo tomorrow
<dandrader> mterry, in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-wakelocks/+merge/279489 what about splitting that long sentence in two?
<mterry> dandrader, which long sentence?
<dandrader> mterry, commit message
<mterry> dandrader, done
<mterry> dandrader, oh whoops, that link is the superceded merge
<mterry> dandrader, will do so on real merge too
<dandrader> mterry, did you see the comment I made on the qtmir branch?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah responding now
<dandrader> mterry, replied
<mterry> dandrader, oh sorry didn't know you wrote that code  :)
<mterry> dandrader, my point stands that this is merely reverting the code back to a previous state.  But sure, I can throw some clean up in there
<dandrader> mterry, about the test
<dandrader> mterry, the point is to make intent clear
<dandrader> mterry, as the applications were not chosen at randon
<dandrader> mterry, that would prevent some other dev from reverting your change
<mterry> dandrader, right.  And I think the intent is clear with the check on requesting suspended state.  But since there's disagreement about how clear it is, I will add a comment and more checks
<dandrader> mterry, like in your original patch your app change looks random. I don't think anyone but you would know the reason behind it just from looking at the diff
<dandrader> mterry, about the switch. I get your point. but since this is not git, bzr doesn't know you're reverting anything
<dandrader> mterry, so I see no drawback in adding improvements here and there
<dandrader> mterry, specially since this is effectively a coding style change/fix
<mterry> dandrader, oh for sure the change looks random -- it's not clear from a diff perspective -- but I was talking about clarity of the test itself
<mterry> Diffs are often obtuse.  Maybe I should have added a clarifying line in the MP description.  But that's a different beast from code changes
<mterry> dandrader, fixed switch, am working on u8 test
<dandrader> mterry, but I agree those tests are not the best...
<mterry> dandrader, I think tests are OK now
<dandrader> mterry, for instance the sole reason the second app is launched is to unfocus the first one. and that intent is not obvious
<dandrader> mterry, patches look good (there were just those very minor comments)
<dandrader> mterry, but I'm afraid I don't have to test it today
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-04
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, I got a fail of the new test (unfavourite) on v+o, will try and repro, but if you could have a look as well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh :/
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> also, cimi, please rebase shadow-ubuntu-store-icon on audioCardSupport
<Saviq> there's a new CardCreator tst/res that needs updating
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have the error log?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> /methinks too big for pastebin, sec
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d/download?path=%2F&files=testDashContent.xml
<tsdgeos> doesn't says the line it fails
<tsdgeos> not very useful :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it scrolled off unfortunately
 * Saviq repro's
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you reproduce? the loop here is working fine all the time :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, couldn't, yet
<Saviq> trying to run the whole DashContent suite now, next will run the whole thing from scratch again
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not happened in a loop-run of DashContent suite either
<tsdgeos> yeah here neither, been running 30 min at least
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that something you got or something CI or something else got?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I got with adt-run
<Saviq> tsdgeos, running the whole thing again
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only got the flaky LazyImage one now and the CardCreator, so meh
<Saviq> will run again FWIW
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> card creator?
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not weird, that's your new 9.res that's not updated to cimi's new shadow
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in which branch needs updating?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, either, really, I'd say more sense in cimi's
<tsdgeos> oki
<cimi> Saviq, test
<Saviq> cimi, that's your first msg that I saw today
<cimi> didn't write anything else, just did what you asked
<Saviq> cimi, please ack when you see a req like that
<cimi> sure...
<mzanetti> Saviq, so, I've given silo 29 another test. can't repro the missing osk
<mzanetti> Saviq, if you still can, it'd be great to shoot over some steps or so
<mzanetti> Saviq, installing 19 rendered my device unbootable tho
<mzanetti> so I haven't tested the combination of the silos
<cimi> gb archive is SOOOO SLOW this morning
<cimi> this upgrade is taking AGES
<cimi> is the entire UK upgrading ubuntu today?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nw
<davmor2> cimi: upgrades always do
<cimi> I'm like downloading at 200K/s on a 200Mbps fiber
<davmor2> cimi: disconnect from the vpn
<cimi> I am, just this archive needs more coffee, I know is friday...
<cimi> anyway, just finished the download, installing...
<davmor2> cimi: see you monday then when you'll be productive again ;)
<cimi> :D
<Saviq> cimi, just don't use the GB mirror... I'm using the main one all the time and rarely have trouble (and a apt-cacher-ng in between, but that doesn't help for upgrading the only amd64 xenial machine around)
<cimi> Saviq, sed -ie s/gb.//g let's see :)
<Saviq> cimi, you might wanna use a \ there, that might mess your sources up :P
<cimi> Saviq, it worked without! :D
<cimi> Saviq, 15MB/s wooooot
<Saviq> told ya
<Saviq> it still geo-somethings you to a mirror near you
<cimi> I wanted to be nice and use a local mirror....
<cimi> screw them
<cimi> Saviq, indeed is in U
<cimi> 91.189.88.149	United Kingdom 	England	Watercolour	Canonical Ltd
<cimi> Uk
<Saviq> I end up with the same
<Saviq> so meybe not geo-somethinged after all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like Qt 5.5 changed something in introspection again... "Object not found with name 'MainView'."
<tsdgeos> ouch :/
<Saviq> Mirv, did you try and run any ap tests with Qt 5.5? ↑
<Mirv> Saviq: I tried, I had problems running much of them on xenial in general. ~everything failed a lot with or without PPA, but some things like ubuntu-system-settings were good.
<Mirv> only on mako though, the jenkins job of the past was not functional anymore
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, you might wanna warn people that there's behaviour changes it seems
<Saviq> first candidate I'd say is again the inherited names issue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh yeah, and 5 new qml test failures, we'll need to deal with that soon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can do that once it lands
<tsdgeos> or do we need it earlier?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is fine
<mzanetti> hmm... just OTA-updated my dogfooding phone. dash is in a restart-loop
<tsdgeos> !
<mzanetti> not sure if I missed some conversation and this is known...
<mzanetti> trying to repro on another device
<mzanetti> starts up fine on n4
<tsdgeos> OTA failing with dash is kind of bad
<tsdgeos> i have no knowledge aobut it
<mzanetti> well, rc-proposed
<mzanetti> still, yes... need to figure this
<tsdgeos> either
<tsdgeos> i flashed this morning on the meizu and it's fine
<mzanetti> it doesn't show any error
<mzanetti> just keeps on printing this every 3 secs: Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0'
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ok... all fine
<mzanetti> it crashes in location-service
<mzanetti> which is *very* likely because I have silo 26 installed
<cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/shadow-ubuntu-store-icon/+merge/279588
<cimi> resubmitted
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, that's good to know!
<Saviq> dandrader, rebase multiSurfaceApp on lp:~nick-dedekind/qtmir/polite-close please?
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, actually, it's currently on top of lp:~dandrader/qtmir/surfaceItemFillMode
<dandrader> Saviq, is  lp:~dandrader/qtmir/surfaceItemFillMode landing before or after polite-close+multiSurfaceApp?
<Saviq> dandrader, then put surfaceFillMode on top of polite-close, please
<Saviq> dandrader, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/lastBuild/console here's the conflict log fwiw
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, still picking out errors in the merge
<dandrader> Saviq, merge doesn't conflict but some merge errors silently go in
<dandrader> Saviq, I mean it did conflict, but beside the merge conflicts there are merge errors that silently go in. like duplicate method declarations
<dandrader> can't trust bzr merge
<dandrader> Saviq, done. hope it all still works
<Saviq> dandrader, tx
<Saviq> dandrader, ugh, now we got criss-cross
 * dandrader raises fist
<Saviq> dandrader, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/7/console might need to flatten history here, at least down to the most recent trunk merge
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> dednick, can you please merge trunk in polite close
<Saviq> dandrader, that ↑ could help, too
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, in surfaceItemFillMode I start from trunk then merge polite-close
<Saviq> dednick, oh also, CI failed: AUTOGEN: error: process for /tmp/buildd/qtmir-0.4.7bzr365pkg0vivid292/build-desktop/tests/framework/moc_fake_mirsurface.cpp failed:
<Saviq> /tmp/buildd/qtmir-0.4.7bzr365pkg0vivid292/tests/framework/fake_mirsurface.h:111: Error: Not a signal declaration
<dandrader> Saviq, as polite-close is a bit old now
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it should be better if it has all of trunk in it
<Saviq> dednick, did you see about polite-close?
<dednick> Saviq: no.
<dednick> Saviq: silo?
<Saviq> <Saviq> dednick, can you please merge trunk in polite close
<Saviq> <Saviq> dednick, oh also, CI failed: AUTOGEN: error: process for /tmp/buildd/qtmir-0.4.7bzr365pkg0vivid292/build-desktop/tests/framework/moc_fake_mirsurface.cpp failed:
<Saviq>  /tmp/buildd/qtmir-0.4.7bzr365pkg0vivid292/tests/framework/fake_mirsurface.h:111: Error: Not a signal declaration
<dednick> Saviq: hm. didnt get that message. i must have timed out.
<dednick> will do
<Saviq> dednick, yeah you did, which is why I asked :)
<dandrader> Saviq, top-approved the fix-wakelocks branches
<Saviq> dandrader, tx, now if only we manage to build a silo out of them ;P
<dandrader> Saviq, at least I'm not the one rebasing the fix-wakelocks branches :)
<Saviq> dandrader, don't be so sure, mterry just went on a long weekend ;D
<dednick> eh. wtf has has happened. merged my test speedup branch into my polite close branch...
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, so you'll need to rebase on top of dednick's changes again ↑
<DimitrisGR> Hello, I have just built Unity8 using ./build.sh but when i run ./run.sh i get the following error: "initctl: Unknown job: unity8
<DimitrisGR> Unity8 is already running, please stop it first"
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, you need to copy data/unity8.conf to ~/.config/upstart, or install unity8 from the repositories
<Saviq> sorry that this info is missing
<DimitrisGR> Saviq: ok, now it runs. Thank you
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, the branch you used seems to be quite old (September), and your merge proposal is somewhat broken
<Saviq> because of that
<DimitrisGR> you are talking about the 3 dependencies?
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, yes
<DimitrisGR> i guess that explains that I my revision was 203 while there are others with revision 2000+?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> trunk is at 2077
<DimitrisGR> i see
<DimitrisGR> is there any updated documentation on how to branch the correct one?
<DimitrisGR> i followed this link http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8#developing-unity
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, that's correct, no idea how you ended up with what you got...
<DimitrisGR> i will try it again
<DimitrisGR> how can i check the version i branched?
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, bzr log | head
<DimitrisGR> Saviq: should i add those 3 libraries and push again?
<DimitrisGR> **libraries= dependencies
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, I don't believe it's needed, those are part of our Build-Depends: in debian/control, which get installed as well
<mzanetti> bregma, hey, the deadline for submissions is on sunday. what's the status?
<bregma> mzanetti, waiting for travel approval
<bregma> mzanetti, did a test presentation last night to a LUG, will write up a proposal today regardless of approval
<mzanetti> bregma, ok, cool. thanks!
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, wanted to build the multisurface branches
<mzanetti> complains about unity-api mismatch, but I can't see any unity-api branch mentioned in the description
<dandrader> mzanetti, because there's no unity-api
<dandrader> mzanetti, because Session is not in unity-api
<dandrader> mzanetti, check the prerequisite
<dandrader> mzanetti, I bet it does have a unity-api requirement
<mzanetti> right... you could make it a bit easier tho
<mzanetti> listing all the things required, and especially updating them when superseding a branch :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't!.... too late :D
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Daniel requested something like that at some point from some other branch set, I said "follow the force^Wprerequisites" then ;)
<Saviq> so we might get steaming Daniel here now
<mzanetti> kk
<DimitrisGR> Saviq: i branced the latest code, but when i try to build i get the error " package 'unity-shell-application=11' not found"
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, what Ubuntu release are you on?
<DimitrisGR> 15.10
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, see comment at the top on the page you're reading, we only suport 15.04 and the development version - xenial
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, we can't afford to maintain it on more than that atm
<Saviq> DimitrisGR, you can work with a chroot if you don't want to upgrade to an unstable release
<DimitrisGR> Saviq: ok I will look into it. thank you
<mzanetti> @unity & dednick: standup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, DashAudioPlayer.qml:75:19: Playlist is not a type 8-?
<Saviq> that's xenial, did they not dual-land something?
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> Qt 5.5
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ¿?
<tsdgeos> maybe it did not land on xenail yeah
<tsdgeos> i just did try it on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vivid is fine, xenial is not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I worry this might be caused by Qt 5.5, too
<Saviq> aanyway, Monday
<davmor2> Saviq: don't forget the gcc update in wily/xenial over vivid too that might have an effect
<Saviq> davmor2, nah, this is just some API incompatibility
<davmor2> Saviq: oh well I blame you entirely then
<Saviq> I accept
 * tsdgeos waves
<SuperDefenderX> I'm trying to customize Unity, and I keep getting this message in the terminal bash: /home/user/.unity_bash_functions: Permission denied
<SuperDefenderX> I'm following this page here; https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<SuperDefenderX> Duh, never mind. Figured it out.
<SuperDefenderX> Thanks. :)
<balazs> Hi, is there any logfile where I can see why I cannot resize my windows ? keyboard shortcuts to maximize and vertically maximize work, but not when I try to use the mouse. ubuntu 15.10 standard install...
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-06
<Ferren> Not sure wha I have joined, but I'm trying to get rid of Unity 8 after it ate the boot track of my Dell 11 3147.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-05
<vigo> morning unity
<vigo> I'm getting this when I try to install unity8-desktop-session
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/172726/
<vigo> in a fresh xenial installation +overlay
<vigo> does anyone know about this¿
<om26er> mterry: hello
<mterry> om26er: hello!  happy Monday  :)
<om26er> hah!
<om26er> mterry: How do I restart unity8 session after adding a global environment variable on desktop ?
<mterry> om26er: where did you set the env var?
<mterry> (usually "restart unity8" will restart unity8 in your session
<om26er> mterry: on a desktop, that kind of logs us out
<mterry> does it?  I think upstart is the root session process, restarting u8 shouldn't stop lightdm session?
<om26er> mterry: through systemctl
<om26er> mterry: apparently 'restart unity8' does not finish because the terminal is killed as soon as the unity8 server is stopped.
<om26er> It worked fine when we were ssh'ing into a touch device but when we are running a test on a desktop itself, the restart of unity8 is proving to be catastrophic
<mterry> om26er: yeah I guess if you do it through the apps, that would happen -- restarting u8 kills all the apps
<mterry> om26er: does it work if you do it in VT terminal outside of the session?
<om26er> mterry: haven't tried, but I am thinking of something like printing a message to user that they need to add an environment variable and restart the session to enable testability.
<om26er> restart as in logout/login.
<om26er> mterry: my question, where shall I export my variable, is there a lightdm friendly place ?
<mterry> Yeah I guess logout/login would work, but you'd have to set the env var somewhere where it would et picked up...
<mterry> om26er: uh I believe /etc/profile.d/* and ~/.profile get read
<greyback> om26er: what env var are you adding?
<om26er> greyback: QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<greyback> om26er: so you are testing unity8?
<om26er> greyback: yes, directly and indirectly.
<om26er> greyback: we have a test suite (lp:ubuntu-system-tests) that works on phone/tablet, but  to enable that on desktop, some changes like this need to be made.
<greyback> om26er: ok. Yeah short-term you'd need to detach the restart unity8 command from the terminal, as stopping unity8 will kill that terminal. Maybe the "disown" command will help you?
<om26er> greyback: TIL disown is a command, will look into that. Whats the long-term solution ? ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-06
<kgunn> robert_ancell: you about?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, sure am
<kgunn> robert_ancell: hey was just wondering if i could get a quick update on u8-system snap from your perspective ?
<kgunn> and also...anything you need? or help anyone can provide?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, since the update I made in the gdoc?
<kgunn> robert_ancell: right, we do a sync meeting in the morning...so just wanna keep updated on that front also
<kgunn> its a weekly thing
<robert_ancell> kgunn, so the only main progress since then is a bit of refactoring that will make the lightdm d-bus service optional. This will allow us to get lightdm starting without requiring an interface in snapd.
<robert_ancell> Other than that not much to report - I had the last two working days off.
<kgunn> robert_ancell: no worries...it's satisfies the curiosty :)
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MG6bZf7c/
<seb128> andyrock, is that on xenial+overlay?
<seb128>  webbrowser-app : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<andyrock> yep
<seb128> wonder if that's the oxide issue Saviq was talking about
<Saviq> that sounds like it, but that's fixed
<seb128> andyrock, when did you try?
<Saviq> andyrock, `apt policy liboxideqtcore0` ?
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WU4L0sHI/
<andyrock> seb128: few minutes ago ;)
<Saviq> andyrock, apt policy webbrowser-app?
<Saviq> andyrock, it seems to be trying to install webbrowser from archive instead of overlay
<Saviq> it installs fine here
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MAvj3hHv/
<Saviq> sure you don't have some pinning going on somewhere?
<andyrock> ah ok i'll force the one from the ppa
<Saviq> andyrock, you have proposed enabled
<Saviq> andyrock, and  https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2243 is fixing that then
<andyrock> thanks
<logan0405> hi I'm on unity 7.5 are you guys still working on it or only unity8?
<logan0405> I think I've found a few reproducible seemingly easy to fix bugs
<logan0405> also if someone's got a minute I'd like to see if I can reproduce on your machine if I give you the steps
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-07
<JanC> logan0405: did you file bug reports?
<logan0405> JanC: not yet, been a bit busy
<logan0405> I am going to check if they've already been filed but I found a lot of bugs in the autohide
<logan0405> it's pretty simple stuff so I'm just going to see if I can compile unity and fix myself.. I don't really understand the bzr thing I've only used git
<logan0405> just wanted someone to talk to as I've never worked on this sort of thing
<JanC> there is a git plugin that allows git to talk to remote bzr repositories (but I'm not sure how well it works)
<JanC> https://github.com/felipec/git-remote-bzr
<JanC> also available from the Ubuntu package repositories
<logan0405> do you think you could check if you also run into the bug? want to make sure I'm not just being dumb
<logan0405> turn autohide on, reveal left side
<logan0405> then act as if you had it on the setting 'reveal top left corner' and push your mouse to the left in the top left corner
<logan0405> and do it a bunch then autohide breaks until you press alt tab
<JanC> doesn't break for me right now
<logan0405> it did for me on multiple pcs
<JanC> on Ubuntu 16.10
<logan0405> same
<logan0405> unity --version ?
<logan0405> im on 7.5
<JanC> 7.5.0
<logan0405> same. you sure? you have to do it a few times
<JanC> it might depend on other settings too
<logan0405> it happens on all default settings on my other pc
<logan0405> im sure it happens. sometimes you have to do it a couple times
<logan0405> right next to where the close button is at the highest point, push your mouse into the left side of the screen many times
<logan0405> this won't reveal the launcher
<logan0405> then when you try to reveal it again from the left side it doesn't work
<logan0405> ok
<JanC> yeah, tried that, but like I said it can depend on many thing
<logan0405> you can't do it at the very top pixel
<logan0405> you have to do it a bit under the top pixel
<logan0405> then it breaks every time for me
<logan0405> its tough to trigger consistently but I've had it happen quite a few times on accident, kind of annoying
<logan0405> ill make a vid
<JanC> well, I've got to go, but it can still be useful to make clear what you mean in a bug report
<logan0405> good idea
<logan0405> made a vid for anyone who wants to see how to trigger the bug
<logan0405> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVR68ajRm1E
<logan0405> got to figure out how to compile unity and not f up my existing unity installation
<om26er> mzanetti: with appdrawer, will the Ubuntu Button still bring up scopes or is that supposed to change ?
<Saviq> om26er, initially yes
<Saviq> Super+a to get app drawer
<om26er> Saviq: ok, I do assume that apps scope will be removed in the shortest term, is that right ?
<Saviq> om26er, when we have a store replacing it, yes
<Saviq> because app drawer does not give you a way to install apps
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-08
<bregma> huh, if I run the unity 8 greeter in lightdm then try to log in to a Gnome-on-wayland session, it doesn't work... it seems there is no Mir back end for Wayland
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-09
<pete-woods> greyback: hi! do you mind reviewing this trivial MR for qtmir? (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/qtmir/cmake-extras-compatibility/+merge/312709)
<Saviq> pete-woods, will you do Breaks: in cmake-extras?
<pete-woods> Saviq: when it does break, yes
<pete-woods> Saviq: but we can't do that until a huge pile of MRs for other projects land
<pete-woods> at the moment you will get a deprecation warning
<pete-woods> but that will become a break when there's no-one left I can see
<Saviq> kk
<pete-woods> (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275)
<Saviq> pete-woods, where is th ecmake-extras 0.10?
<Saviq> got a silo we could run our CI against?
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's already landed into X, and is in proposed in Z
<Saviq> ah just got published, so a rerun should be enough
<pete-woods> Saviq: the MRs for all reverse build-deps are in that silo above
<pete-woods> and it's attempting to build right no
<pete-woods> *now
<pete-woods> so we should see if I've made any mistakes
<pete-woods> (hopefully)
<pete-woods> Saviq: there's also  https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-settings-components/cmake-extras-compatibility/+merge/312713
<pete-woods> I think it's only qtmir and u-s-c in your team's direction
<pete-woods> seems unity8 doesn't use any of them yet
<pete-woods> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23593549/
<pete-woods> ^ that's the list of packages
<pete-woods> and the usage of any macros that are being moved
<Saviq> kk, tx
